#ubuntuone 2009-12-07
<miha> hello peoples :D
<aquarius> hi miha
<miha> hey, instace of NWO. no new age for you.
<miha> hehe
<aquarius> :)
<miha> (last time "in this New World Order" was mentioned on CNN.. i guess it's official now)
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, ping
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: pong
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, so, I have packages for n900
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, but
<homeasvs_> I have a cryptic erlang error on couchdb startup
<homeasvs_> http://pastebin.com/d287f37b9
<rodrigo_> hmm, what error is it?
<homeasvs_> any idea what that's about ?
<rodrigo_> no, we'd better ask on the #couchdb channel
<rodrigo_> can you do it please? I'm out for a lunch, bbiab
<homeasvs_> sure
<homeasvs_> hm, some googling suggests I did not compile erlang with ssl
<rodrigo_> oh, yopu already did :)
<homeasvs_> that would, uhm, 'suck' to figure out now
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> ok, bbiab
<aquarius> homeasvs_, "init terminating in do_boot" is a generic "it didn't start up properly for some reason" error :(
<aquarius> homeasvs_, quite often it means "I tried to use a library and it wasn't there", which lends weight to your SSL theory
<aquarius> homeasvs_, although I've had it do the same thing when spidermonkey wasn't available too
<homeasvs_> aquarius, it looks like ssl, not sure though why it was not built, investigating now
<homeasvs_> aquarius,                    --enable-dynamic-ssl-lib \
<homeasvs_>                     --without-ssl-zlib
<homeasvs_> that's in the deb build
<homeasvs_> aquarius, any idea what exactly that then does ?
<aquarius> homeasvs_, I haven't, sorry. I don't know about the build stuff; you want cardinalfang for that, I think
<aquarius> #couchdb may be more helpful
<aquarius> heh, in fact they are already being more helpful :)
<homeasvs_> aquarius, rodrigo_ ok, one crash further
<homeasvs_> it's so close I can smell it
<homeasvs_> aquarius, will you be getting an n900 if this works ? :)
<aquarius> progress by crashing! :)
<aquarius> homeasvs_, I don't like physical keyboards, otherwise I'd already be agitating for one, I think :)
<homeasvs_> aquarius, you don't have to use the physical one :)
<aquarius> homeasvs_, yeah, but then I've got a phone which is half an inch thicker than it needs to be....
<homeasvs_> aquarius, if half of that is couchdb, why does it matter ? :)
<homeasvs_> but I feel you, this phone is big in comparison to my e51 from before
 * aquarius grins. I do rather like the idea of couch on the phone, I admit it
<urbanape> morning, all
<rtgz> mornin.gz
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: cool :)
<homeasvs_> sweet baby jesus
<homeasvs_> I just browsed to futon running from my phone
<homeasvs_> this calls for some food
<rodrigo_> woohoo!
<dobey> hmm
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> rodrigo_: should i comment on your blog or your facebook? I don't know any more what the cool thing to do is :)
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> dobey: up to you, I'll get notifications on both :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: the cool thing though is to do it via your Palm Pre :D
<rodrigo_> dobey: and it would be super cool if you could re-review my libubutuone branch you commented on last Friday :)
<dobey> yes i will
<dobey> where is everyone else?
<aquarius> jblount is off ill
<dobey> ChipAway, urbanape: ping
<dobey> vds: ping
<dobey> jblount is sick and teknico is on holiday
<dobey> rodrigo_: eh, let's get this over with :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Started adding search to contacts picker. Conboy unstable testing. XML<->HTML fixes
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: go!
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: Attachments.  Finally figure it out.  Played with GTG started writing desktopcouch backend storage.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Still testing weird edge cases.  May have to harass python-couchdb upstream.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> aquarius.
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:  talk to thisfred and vds about sequence numbers etc; talk to #couchdb about sequence numbers; review duty; decide on lxml, not BeautifulSoup, for html parsing with rodrigo
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, much more music store architecture planning; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> dobey: go
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, SSO call, Triage
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Homework, Review/Fix #479375, Finish Backporting, Triage, Prepare releases/SRUs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: rock on
<urbanape> DONE: Got ubuntuone-servers branch back from the dead, handed off to jblount for some CSS lovin
<urbanape> TODO: Get it landed. Move on to other bugs and Bindwood.
<urbanape> EOM?
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk, aquarius: around here?
<aquarius> ya
<sandy|lurk> yup
<rodrigo_> ok, so about storing HTML vs XML on our database, sandy|lurk, could you please share your concerns with aquarius?
<sandy|lurk> sure
<sandy|lurk> so currently there's this bug in the XML<->HTML parser
<sandy|lurk> which messes up bulleted lists a bit
<aquarius> yes
<sandy|lurk> at first I thought, okay, no big deal, should only affect users who edit notes in U1
<sandy|lurk> but then I realized that actually, you store HTML, and the conversion happens on each sync
<sandy|lurk> well, this means anyone syncing experiences the bug
<sandy|lurk> so even though I'm sure this will be fixed soon
<sandy|lurk> this sort of thing could easily come up again
<aquarius> yes.
<aquarius> Your proposed alternative is, I imagine, store tomboy's XML in the DB, yes?
<sandy|lurk> so I'd advocate storing the native XML format of the REST API instead
<sandy|lurk> yup
<aquarius> my problem with doing that is that we have to have a working html-to-xml converter for the web UI anyway.
<rodrigo_> aquarius: well, it makes sense, since it's the format used by tomboy, conboy, tomdroid, etc
<sandy|lurk> as I explained to rodrigo, I woudl guess that most users using Tomboy+U1 are using it for syncing, then a subset uses it for viewing too, and then a smaller subset uses it for editing
<rodrigo_> aquarius: or an editor that knows about the XML format, would that be too hard?
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, check my facebook :)
<sandy|lurk> aquarius: yeah, I sympathize with that issue
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yep, it's too hard. I tried that. Without writing a widget completely, completely from scratch, whcih is horrific pain
<sandy|lurk> yes, the rich editors all use HTML
<sandy|lurk> that makes sense
<sandy|lurk> aquarius: you could have a cache, of course
<aquarius> sandy|lurk, I'm trying to avoid the web UI falling behind if there's a problem. This way, if there's a problem we see it immediately and can fix it immediately
<sandy|lurk> generate the HTML only when the user actually views the note...slowish the first time
<aquarius> cache?
<sandy|lurk> yeah, store both
<aquarius> yeah, but we have to back-translate
<aquarius> from arbitrary random HTML to tomboy XML
<sandy|lurk> aquarius: only if they edit
<sandy|lurk> aquarius: I understand that this way you see bugs faster
<sandy|lurk> but users see bugs immediately that they woudl not expect
<aquarius> yeah. I'm not completely averse to the idea of storing tomboy XML in the DB, I admit
<sandy|lurk> I would not expect simply syncing my notes to modify them in any way
<sandy|lurk> (as a user)
<rodrigo_> storing both formats might be ok, I guess
<aquarius> oh, I agree
<sandy|lurk> yeah, I don't know what your space constraints are
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: in a minute...
<sandy|lurk> text is small but doubling the storage could hurt, I dunno
<aquarius> space isn't a problem; my issue is that storing the same data twice is a flat-out invitation for them to get out of sync :)
<sandy|lurk> but ideally, storing both would be my favorite soution
<aquarius> if they're translatable, then you don't need to store them twice. If they're not translatable, then the web UI is irretrievably broken anyway
<rodrigo_> yeah, and whenever you sync a note from tomboy, we need to convert, and the same when editing on the web
<rodrigo_> which gives us the same problem, if there are new tags in the tomboy xml not understood by the converter
<sandy|lurk> well you already convert every note during a sync
<aquarius> my original intention was, as above, to make it so if it broke then it'd break for everyone and we'd notice and fix it fast
<rodrigo_> yeah
<sandy|lurk> even though most users will nver usethe HTML
<rodrigo_> but if the converter is buggy, we have the same problem
<sandy|lurk> aquarius: yeah, I understand that
<sandy|lurk> but that seems pretty risky to me
<aquarius> but I am starting to think that the better approach is to have it so when it breaks, it doesn't necessarily break everything
<aquarius> so at least a subset of users won't experience the problem.
<sandy|lurk> I think users using different editors on the same file may expect some weirdness
<sandy|lurk> if I use Word and OO.o I expect formatting issues
<sandy|lurk> ditto Tomboy and U1's note editor
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: you mentioned some time ago that plugins would use their own XML markup if needed, right?
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: yeah, many plugins add new XML tags
<sandy|lurk> if your converter doesn't know about them today, I don't know what you guys do
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: yay!
<sandy|lurk> if I write a custom add-in
<sandy|lurk> that only I know about
<sandy|lurk> and I don't share it
<sandy|lurk> and it adds a new XML tag
<sandy|lurk> and then I sync to U1 and it gets lost even though I don't use the editor
<sandy|lurk> I'd be sad
<aquarius> it should, in theory, handle it (<sandy> gets converted to <span class="sandy"> and then gets converted back)
<sandy|lurk> aquarius: ah, cool :-_)
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, I'll see about getting my packages done properly, cleaning up, and putting them somewhere
<aquarius> I did try to not have it throw away information ;)
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, then next step would be desktopcouch stuff
<sandy|lurk> aquarius: thanks
<sandy|lurk> so then the only real concern is converter bugs
<aquarius> the current parser doesn't eat indented notes because it throws away information, it eats indented notes because it's appending children to the wrong place in the tree
<sandy|lurk> if the bug was limited to the editor it would just be annoying
<sandy|lurk> since it's not, it's critical
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: yay, I marked it as such
<sandy|lurk> so a bug in the converter becomes a much bigger deal all of the sudden
<aquarius> yeah, so it comes down to a straight-up choice between 1. converter bugs get noticed quickly because they break everyone, and 2. converter bugs only affect a subset of users but are less likely to get fixed when they do happen
<sandy|lurk> well maybe I can help with 2) by providing good complex test notes
<aquarius> I was leaning towards 1 (that's why we store HTML), but I am now leaning towards 2, with the caveat that we have to convert everyone's existing notes :)
<sandy|lurk> I assume you guys have unit tests
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: desktopcouch should be easier, I think, since python modules should be easy, right?
<sandy|lurk> so better note data to test could help with 2
<aquarius> good complex test notes would be good -- we do have unit tests for the converter, but they're not totally comprehensive (that's how we missed the nested-lists bug :))
<sandy|lurk> cool, I'll try to get to that before next week then
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: we have unit tests, but they don't test everything, so we're adding them
<aquarius> do you have a set of complex notes for tomboy's own unit tests?
<sandy|lurk> so Tomboy sucks wrt unit testing
<sandy|lurk> but I do have complex notes in my own collection for ad-hoc testing
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> us having them would help quite a lot :)
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, yeah
<sandy|lurk> when we were rewriting printing we came up with some fun gnarly notes to test with
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, I guess it will depend on whether we need ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<aquarius> we need to have a working converter first, though, so we can convert the stored format for current notes
<sandy|lurk> okay, I've got to run...employee meeting starting
<aquarius> sandy|lurk, cheers!
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: that's for file sharing, so I guess not
<homeasvs_> but even then, should still be doable.  Just want to clean up the current mess first before moving on, since I will probably need to pull in some couchdb patches as well for oauth
<sandy|lurk> I also want to talk to you guys about note attachments at some point
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, right, but I want to easily pair with u1 on the phone
<aquarius> homeasvs_, you don't need any ubuntu one stuff at all for desktopcouch.
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: ah, ok
<rodrigo_> go homeasvs_ go! :D
<aquarius> homeasvs_, you need a little bit of it in order to replicate couch to u1, but not much (just enough to get the oauth tokens)
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: are attachments supported already in tomboy?
<sandy|lurk> ie, how should we modify the REST API to support notes having files attached to them (images for example)
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: ah ok
<aquarius> sandy|lurk, that sounds like it'll be a fun conversation :)
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: no, but I was working on it the other day
<aquarius> sandy|lurk, ah! ok, good, I thought it was going to be a kicking for us about not supporting them ;)
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: for images, I guess we need them
<aquarius> sandy|lurk, happy to think about that, definitely :)
<sandy|lurk> cool, thanks for the chat guys
<rodrigo_> from our POV it should be easy, since we can store attachments with the couchdb documents
<aquarius> yeah, as long as no-one attaches an iso image to a note or something ;)
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: thanks to you :D
<rodrigo_> aquarius: :)
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: oh, you mentioned the sdk repo in some facebook message, where is that?
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: I haven't seen anything about it when looking for repos
<homeasvs_> rodrigo_, it's the one that is in your scratchbox
<homeasvs_> deb http://repository.maemo.org/ fremantle/sdk free non-free
<rodrigo_> homeasvs_: ah
<aquarius> rodrigo_, so I think that we should 1. get the converter working 2. change the back-end storage format to tomboy XML 3. convert all the currently-stored notes
<rodrigo_> aquarius: step by step, I'll work on 1 first :)
<mandel> CardinalFang: ping
<CardinalFang> mandel, hi
<mandel> CardinalFang: hello, did u see my message regarding the record_id branch?
<mandel> CardinalFang, all that conversation about the if statement and at the end I used to wrong logic <embarrassed>
<CardinalFang> mandel, I haven't seen that message yet, no.
<mandel> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/record_id/+merge/15424
<mandel> CardinalFang, last message
<mandel> CardinalFang, guillermo just changed to approved, but the code will not work
<verterok> mandel, CardinalFang sorry :/
<verterok> it has 2 approves...
<verterok> mandel: CardinalFang: should I cange it back to Needs review/reject?
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: here's a test note that was great for printing, though it only goes two-levels deep for bulleted lists: http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=127654
<mandel> verterok, CardinalFang, I would, you can blame me, it was my fault :P
<verterok> mandel: should I change it to needs review?
<mandel> verterok, I would
<verterok> ok, done
<verterok> mandel: thanks for pinting this out :)
<mandel> verterok, no problem, the new version in the branch has the correct logic plus a test to avoid any other problems like this
<mandel> verterok, totalmente mi culpa ;)
<verterok> mandel: ooh, I see. you should "resubmit" the branch ;-)
<mandel> verterok, will do
<mandel> verterok, I just have to do a second merge proposal?
<verterok> mandel: no, from the merge proposal pag you can resubmit it, and launchpad creates a new merge proposal that superseeds the current
<CardinalFang> verterok, mandel, usually it is best to push a new branch, but there's no reason to bother now.  Everyone who cares is here listening and knows what's going on.
<CardinalFang> mandel, there's no red tape here.  Let's worry about the bug instead.
<mandel> CardinalFang, so I just do a superseed merge, ok
<CardinalFang> verterok, (I don't think one can resubmit a merged branch.  I may be wrong.)
<verterok> CardinalFang: it's merged?
<CardinalFang> Yes.
<verterok> ooh, that's a different story
<verterok> mandel: ^
<CardinalFang> mandel, just push it as you intended to.  It's all good.
<mandel> CardinalFang, verterok, so I do not do anything, right?
<mandel> CardinalFang, verterok, I feel kind of stupid for that error...
<verterok> mandel: what CardinalFang said
<mandel> ok
<verterok> mandel: no worries, I reviewed the branch and didn't see it :/
<mandel> CardinalFang, I have pushed a new version of the branch with the changes + test
<mandel> CardinalFang, although I can always push to a diff branch to make it explicit
<CardinalFang> mandel, there's a problem with your test.  I'm adding a comment.
<CardinalFang> mandel, comment added.  Needs fixing.
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/record_id/+merge/15753
<mandel> CardinalFang, cool I sort it out right away, I di dnot know that :D
<mandel> CardinalFang, changed made, sorry for the pain in the ass
<urbanape> aquarius: you aboot?
<aquarius> otp
<urbanape> k
<urbanape> also for CardinalFang and thisfred: was thinking more about the way we'll handle delete in the future. If clients push content that has been seen before, presumably we'll need to provide a recognizable response so the client knows it can deal with the record properly.
<urbanape> "Hi, here's this bookmark."
<urbanape> "Bah, our user deleted that weeks ago. Begone!"
<urbanape> what HTTP response code would you use? Bad Request?
<urbanape> 406 Not Acceptable?
<urbanape> 410 Gone
<urbanape> I think 410 matches that story.
<rmcbride> 411 "highly embarrassing"?
 * rmcbride makes up HTTP response codes at randome
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I think upstream couchdb will be a better place to handle that, and I bet they will have something already planned.  Maybe jan____ knows.
<urbanape> do you know off-hand what the conditions will be for determining identity? presumably the couch _id, right?
<urbanape> software is hard. let's go shopping.
<CardinalFang> jan____, without consulting #couchdb at all, we've been tossing around ideas for understanding and dealing with documents that are expunged from a database, so that replication doesn't reintroduce them.
<urbanape> jan____: particularly when Couch isn't the primary storage, but is the replication medium.
<thisfred> again: replication does not reintroduce deleted documents...
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<urbanape> thisfred: it's not about the replication
<thisfred> right
<CardinalFang> So it is a positive event.  Sorry.
<urbanape> in Bindwood
<urbanape> so that other clients don't reintroduce them
<urbanape> (not replication, correct)
<thisfred> I think the way to solve this is to monitor _changes, and act accordingly
<urbanape> yes, but the question is what to monitor in changes? There has to be a there there to monitor
<urbanape> if deletions show up as a document in the _changes feed, we're fine
<thisfred> urbanape: ah, do delete events not show up?
<thisfred> that would be an unfortunate omission
<urbanape> I don't know, we don't delete documents
<urbanape> lessee
<thisfred> right, so we don't have the problem yet, or do we?
<urbanape> yes, they show up in changes
<urbanape> with a deleted flag
<urbanape> yay, we're done.
<urbanape> champagne and caviar, for everyone!
<thisfred> Can I have double champagne if I pass on the caviar? :)
<urbanape> no. Eat your fish eggs and like 'em.
 * thisfred mopes
<urbanape> CardinalFang: we (at least Bindwood) have no problems in this regard any longer.
<urbanape> forget I ever ranted and/or raved.
<urbanape> we'll actually just do delete documents and pull those changes from _changes when we normally poll.
<aquarius> urbanape, yo
<urbanape> aquarius: never mind, we solved it.
<aquarius> urbanape, oh, good. I shall read the scrollback :P
<urbanape> summary: deleted docs show up in _changes with a deleted: True field in the record.
<urbanape> so we don't need to tag records with deleted, now that we're polling _changes. We can just tell Couch to delete the doc, and it'll show up for other clients in _changes.
<urbanape> We don't need to wait for history.
<aquarius> as long as bindwood polls _changes, yeah. Excellent. That's just excellent, is what that is
<aquarius> now all we need is chromium support for shelling out and then I can have my bookmarks back again :P
<urbanape> yes, I need to hang out in #chromium some more.
<urbanape> I just think it might be beyond their scope.
<urbanape> Expeciallly in light of Chrome OS.
<urbanape> "What would you shell out to? There is only the browser. What would you gain from an environment (in an env sense) that is only the browser?"
<urbanape> and I don't think they want to entertain the notion of extensions that only run on "desktop OSes"
<dobey> NOT A DESKTOP
<dobey> kthx
<dobey> :)
<urbanape> your pedantry is quaint, but I don't think you're going to convince the world.
<urbanape> I'm gonna start just calling everything jeejahs.
<dobey> desktop jihad
<dobey> convert or die :)
<dobey> can we not get bookmarks and passwords out of chrome?
<dobey> if not, it sounds like an antitrust suit waiting to happen :)
<urbanape> we can get bookmarks. Not sure about passwords.
<urbanape> the problem is we can't shell out to get our dbus couch port or get at our oauth tokens.
<dobey> oh we can't run python?
<urbanape> we can't shell out period.
<urbanape> we can't run an external process
<dobey> yes, that's what i was saying
<dobey> do they provide some way to access local disk data from internals?
<dobey> (please don't say "HTML5 storage")
<urbanape> I believe you can get to file:/// resources, but I don't think there's a way to get to $USER from javascript, so per-user files would be hard to do.
<urbanape> still learning some of this stuff, so it might be possible.
<dobey> and you probably can't do things like read/write from/to unix sockets
<urbanape> hmm, you can use NPAPI for "legacy" stuff.
<dobey> what the heck is "legacy"?
<dobey> certainly not a 2TB hard disk
<urbanape> http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/npapi.html
<aquarius> "legacy": "anything that we don't explicitly provide as an extension API"
<dobey> "anything that isn't google docs"
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, mandel,  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/attachments/+merge/15765
<CardinalFang> Review?  Complain?
 * CardinalFang acquires comestibles.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, why block overwriting of an existing attachment? to stop people doing it by accident?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes.  I want anything that destructive to be explicit.
<aquarius> but record["foo"] = "bar" is destructive too, no? even if record["foo"] == "quux"
<aquarius> and changes aren't *saved*
<rtgz_> Just a thing I wanted to ask some days ago. Where does the diff containing debian/ directory come from for ubuntuone-client lp trunk?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, They may understand index or key assignments, but the verb "attach" doesn't convey "be sure not to have the same name already, or you lose".
<CardinalFang> replace() ?
<aquarius> I see your point.
<aquarius> don;t want replace() since most of the time you're not replacing anything
<aquarius> yeah, maybe you're right. :)
<mandel> CardinalFang, looking at it right now
<mandel> CardinalFang: what about using an update rather than detach, attach???
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looks good to me. Just one questions: Why do we not want CouchDB to provide ids for documents?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, they say it's a bad idea.
<thisfred> really?
<mandel> thisfred, yes, it should be done in the client side, I had to do the same in my code
<thisfred> Is the algorithm broken, or are there collission issues?
<CardinalFang> From python-couchdb cleint.py  :  """Note that it is generally better to avoid the `create()` method and instead generate document IDs on the client side. This is due to the fact that the underlying HTTP ``POST`` method is not idempotent, and an automatic retry due to a problem somewhere on the networking stack may cause multiple documents being created in the database."""
<thisfred> anyway, that's just curiosity. If it's a better idea not to, I'll change the server side code not to do it either
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah yes, that makes sense
<thisfred> Not having transactions is the price we pay
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I changed the server class, "put record".
<mandel> thisfred, adding to what CardinalFang said: http://www.atypical.net/archive/2009/05/12/couchdb-090-bulk-document-post-performance
<thisfred> CardinalFang: right, should be enough, just checking that I'm not putting anything else bypassing the API
<thisfred> like users
<urbanape> hmm, I was just about to noodle on how bindwood could drop the FF-generated UUIDs in favor of getting the next id from Couch and use that as the unifying foreign key.
<urbanape> or am I misunderstanding that? Are they suggesting that clients generate ids for documents?
<mandel> urbanape, yes, from my understanding, the client should generate the id
<urbanape> even on id-less PUTs?
<mandel> CardinalFang, got a question, why do you have a try block in list_attachments??
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Yes.  HTTP isn't smart enough.  If you're going to be stateless, you have to be able to handle when you're redirected several times.  A (e.g.) proxy between you could PUT more than once, and that would cause problems.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: fair enough, I suppose
<CardinalFang> mandel, good find.  No reason, now.  I was creating _attachments somewhere else.  Now I make it at __init__(), and so I can be sure it exists.  I'll remove it.
<mandel> CardinalFang: in the detach, you will have a keyword error when poping, do you want to give the default message or put your own? Maybe  "not existent attachment or empty" or something of the kind
<mandel> CardinalFang, of course when working with an empty dict or none existing keyword, but I'm sure you knew what I meant ;)
<CardinalFang> mandel, Okay, I added more descriptive KeyErrors.  Thank you.
<mandel> CardinalFang, One last thing, if you are going to generate the id in the client side, why not moving that to the record constructor when the record_id or data["_id"] is none.
<mandel> CardinalFang, I know it is less lazy, but from my point of view it looks nicer
<mandel> CardinalFang, one stored the other one takes care of the id, but this is just my opinion
<CardinalFang> mandel, I want to keep as much as possible like the old behavior.
<mandel> CardinalFang, ok, I understand. Then everything looks great!
<mandel> CardinalFang, I'l use it as soon as it is merged, thanks!
<BlackPho> Hello
<CardinalFang> Phở?  Yum.
<kjoller> I have just gotten a (well, two) share-e-mails, but when I press the link, I get a "Something has gone wrong (500)". Nothing is available through the Ubuntu One folder either.
<verterok> kjoller: hi, yes it's a known issue, it will be fixed real soon
<kjoller> verterok: ok, great, thanks
<statik> verterok, pfibiger: do we need a rollout before sharing is fixed?
<statik> i am so woefully behind on things
<dobey> statik: "A plan is just a list of things that don't get done."
<verterok> statik: yes, the fix already landed
<statik> cool, thanks
<chatZilla> how do i relocate my files on ubuntuone to a different folder or rename a folder?
<homeasvs_> sweet, python-couchdb is now also working on maemo
<homeasvs_> and my commandline app runs too
<homeasvs_> next up, a gui
<jan____> CardinalFang: urbanape: ping me tomorrow CST time for discussion, sorry!
#ubuntuone 2009-12-08
<hackel> Any suggestion as to how to deal with the 2500 .u1conflict files I now have?
<hackel> I want to rename them all back to the original names, if none exists, otherwise compare the two manually.
<homeasvs> aquarius, just sent the contributor agreement, let me know when you have it and when you can merge that branch of mine
<aquarius> homeasvs, brilliant :)
 * jblount waves
<rtgz> Hi, quick question (3rd time): Where does diff.gz for ubuntuone-client come from? The lp:ubuntuone-client does not contain debian/ directory. I might be missing something really obvious. though...
<jblount> rtgz: I have limited to no knowledge about this stuff, but I think there might be seperate branches for source and packaged versions?
<rtgz> jblount, ok, thanks. At least this rules out that debian/ is *somewhere* within the downloaded source but I am not able to find it...
<jpds> rtgz: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntuone-client/lucid ?
<rtgz> jpds, erm... wow. That would be definitely the last place I might search... Thanks!
<jpds> rtgz: Or you could use the old Debian way and do: dget -x http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client_1.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<urbanape> mroning, all.
<urbanape> hey, jblount, feeling better?
<CardinalFang> he has laryngitis.
<jblount> urbanape: Better yeah. I saw you ping sometime yesterday, do you still need / want me?
<urbanape> just wanted to check on the CSS for that branch. It's been limping along for a while now.
<jblount> urbanape: Oh, I pushed that at some point. Let me find an address for you...
<urbanape> swoot, I'm sure I just missed it in email
<jblount> pssh, email. Who has the time?
<urbanape> your own copy of inline-edit-new-folder?
<urbanape> hmm, that hasn't been updated since 11/12
<jblount> Yeah, I don't think I pushed this successfully, but I'm looking at the edit now... I'll push that to a new name just to double check.
<urbanape> you rock
 * rtgz finally got something committed to bzr, the task now is to find what was committed where... :)
<jblount> urbanape: lp:~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/urbanape-wants-this-css-change
<jblount> urbanape: I didn't work on the positioning much, just got that disable class working. I'm going to be chatting with mat from #design about working out the details of that stuff this week.
<rtgz> is it OK to create a single branch for multiple issues that are stacked on upon another (i.e. fixing one thing brings up another 2 that were not noticed so far because the first thing was broken)... ?
<urbanape> jblount: k, do you think it's okay to land without the positioning fixes?
<jblount> urbanape: Yeah, it's not much more painful than current, and I should be able to land by next Thursday latest.
<urbanape> rtgz: Sometimes that happens naturally. At the recent sprint, paul hummer talked about bzr pipelines, which allow you to have stacked branches, so you can switch to another quick fix without necessarily polluting your main bug fix branch.
<urbanape> jblount: cool.
<rtgz> Is there anything like 'submit code for review'-stuff in lp?
<jblount> rtgz: There is a propose for merging link on the branch page, after filling out that form it will be in the review queue.
 * rtgz wonders whether correct nautilus emblems for Ubuntu One and subfolders might help getting rid of applet notification - i.e. if folder is "synced" then this is really so... And to provide a tooltip for Ubuntu One folder specifying what actions are performed... Live folder.
<vds> guess what time is it?
<urbanape> Say what's the time? It's time to get stood up!
<vds> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS: aquarius CardinalFang jblount urbanape ?
<vds> dobey:
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<vds> CardinalFang: please
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: Finished attachments, hopfully.  Need reviews.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Getting Things Gnome couchification.  Review mandel's contacts branch.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> vds, por favor.
<vds> DONE: discussed timestamps, code review, discussed with funambol support and on user mailing list about packaging and sms, going through some new funambol docs.
<vds> TODO: preparing review for tomorrow
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> urbanape: go go go
<urbanape> DONE: Read up on NPAPI plugins. Got brain hurt. Poked non-committally at Firefox extensions threads. Had an aha moment with Desktop CouchDB records deletions.
<urbanape> TODO: Get inline-edit-new-folder branch landed for ubuntuone servers - it fixes several outstanding bugs besides being a lazr-js trunk/YUI 3.0.0 branch.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> And now for the Many Lives of Dobey Gillis
<dobey> ☺ DONE: 1.1.0 releases for Lucid Alpha, Triage,
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Homework, Nautilus Issues, Backports, Triage, Prepare SRUs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: your roll
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: work out how music store stuff all fits together; review duty
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, some more music store architecture planning; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; write "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0; write lazr-js branch
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> jblount, there's only one jblount
<jblount> DONE: Took a sick day, felt yucky
<jblount> TODO: Plan this week, connect with mt. about /files/ ui
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<urbanape> jblount: good point - also need to work with johnlea about some of the needed graphics.
<jblount> urbanape: ?
<jblount> "connect with johnlea about some of the needed graphics" are you passing that on to me? What graphics? Huh?
<urbanape> I sent off a request to mt for some new icons, and he bounced me to Ian, who suggested we route through johnlea.
<urbanape> No, not passing on to you. Was a reminder to myself.
<jblount> We're going to move the whole ui to using the new icons (I forget the name, humanity maybe?)
<dobey> huh?
<jblount> dobey: the /files/ ui is supposed to have new icons, matching the desktop
<rtgz> nope, don't like the new icon for ubuntuone-client, the shadow on the folder and cloud makes it look strange, at least for me...
<rtgz> it looks like it is drawn with pencil...
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> oh the new humanity icons
<dobey> haha
<dobey> "oh the humanity"
<dobey> :)
<jblount> heh
<Migi32> will ubuntu 1 work if I only past a link to the thing I'm backing up?
<joshuahoover> Migi32: no, that won't work...you have to put the file in the ~/Ubuntu One folder
<Migi32> oh...
<joshuahoover> Migi32: if you go the other way, store your file in ~/Ubuntu One and the link from there to some other place, that may work, depending on what the file/folder is
<Migi32> hmm, that's a little backwards. I guess I'll just copy-paste
<joshuahoover> Migi32: yes, it's less than ideal, just thought i'd put that out there :)
<Migi32> also, is the reason links don't work a deliberate choice or just something that's not developed yet?
<joshuahoover> Migi32: not developed yet...we're planning on providing users with the ability to select which folders they want synchronized with ubuntu one in lucid...not symlink support but better than what we have now
<Migi32> ah, ok :) that sounds good
 * rtgz ISP is having fun...
<ueu001> Good Evening!
<dobey> hi
<ueu001> I have a question about Ubuntu One. Can I use an addon or a plugin in order to sync my firefox bookmarks to the one ?
<joshuahoover> ueu001: you can!
<joshuahoover> ueu001: we have a project called bindwood that will do this
<ueu001> fantastic!
<joshuahoover> ueu001: we recommend this ppa for bindwood, as it has the latest and greatest fixes that are not in the karmic repository (yet): https://edge.launchpad.net/~urbanape/+archive/bindwood-exp
<ueu001> Thanks a lot!
<joshuahoover> ueu001: you're welcome :)
<ueu001> I listened to a podcast recently, where a few developers were discussing Ubuntu One. I hope for a marvellous and bug free future
<joshuahoover> ueu001: :)
<dobey> me too
<dobey> would rather work on cool new stuff :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: speaking of bug fixes...how's the sru for ubuntuone-client coming?
<dobey> joshuahoover: working on getting that done right now. don't have to muck with the lucid alpha release now, so back to sru work :)
<joshuahoover> :)
<ueu001> I'm leaving irc for this night. Have a nice night and good luck !
<urbanape> joshuahoover: cool, thanks for pointing to the PPA.
<joshuahoover> urbanape: np...that's the only way i recommend people run bindwood right now
<urbanape> yeah, I need to get its SRU underway.
<rtgz__> yup, it is not possible to remove files from one.ubuntuone.com using konqueror. And, given virtually unexistent js debug in Konqueror that's going to be fun...
<rtgz__> correction: debugger found, just a click away but... nevermind
<urbanape> well, that's a bummer.
<rtgz__> urbanape, bummer=konqueror?
<urbanape> yeah, I maintain the JS for the files UI.
<rtgz__> urbanape, looks legitimate to me, it silently fails, but some network activity _is_ performed... Need to tunnel SSL connection to get plain-text requests/responses...
<strywgr> can i login on one.ubuntu.com from another computer?
<rtgz__> urbanape, btw, no future for embedded favicons?
<Migi32> strywgr: sure
<rtgz__> strywgr, yes, is there some issue with this?
<strywgr> yes, wait. let me try it again.
<urbanape> rtgz__: yeah, favicons are coming
<urbanape> I need to get the PPA bindwood through the SRU process first.
<rtgz__> urbanape, woo-hoo, *happying*, and folder structure, I guess... :)
<rtgz__> urbanape, bad news
<Migi32> is it normal that my uploading speed to Ubuntu One is pretty slow? (I mean averaging 1kB/s)
<rtgz__> rq.open('DELETE', '/file', true) leads to "192.168.1.5 - - [08/Dec/2009:22:48:40 +0200] "GET /file HTTP/1.1" 404 1018 "http://buzz.home/k.html" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/4.3; Linux) KHTML/4.3.2 (like Gecko)"
<rtgz__> Migi32, no, but are you uploading a lot of small files?
<Migi32> rtgz__, yes
<Migi32> I better archive them first, I guess?
<rtgz__> Migi32, you might have more luck with less files with larger sizes, let me get the bug report...
<Migi32> no, no, it's fine. I don't really need the speed
<rtgz__> Migi32, Bug 485004, you can set 'Affects me too' there, that's the best we can do for now :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485004 in ubuntuone-servers "MakeFile and Upload takes too much time, because of locks and serialization issues" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485004
<urbanape> rtgz__: I don't follow was that rq.open meant for me?
<rtgz__> urbanape, DELETE request from js results in GET request to the server :(
<rtgz__> urbanape, checked http kioslave, looks fine, yet DELETE requests end up being GET ones. So, i guess the users of Konqueror should be notified on the web page that their experience may be limited.
<rtgz__> seems that neither FreeNode nor my ISP wants me here, see you tomorrow :)
#ubuntuone 2009-12-09
<aquarius> homeasvs, ping?
<homeasvs> aquarius, pong
<aquarius> homeasvs, to whom did you send the contributor agreement?
<aquarius> just chasing that up :)
<homeasvs> aquarius, contributor-agreement@canonical.com
<aquarius> kk, I shall confirm that they got it!
<aquarius> homeasvs, we have your agreement, and thanks!
<homeasvs> aquarius, sweet
<homeasvs> aquarius, it looks like for some reason my username is thomas-apestaart
<homeasvs> aquarius, is there a way to change that to something more amenable like thomasvs ?
<aquarius> there is, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/53
<homeasvs> thanks, done
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello aquarius CardinalFang Chipaca dobey jblount rodrigo_ teknico urbanape vds1 ! Please respond with a "me" to check-in to the meeting. DONE / TODO / BLOCKED is the format...
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds1> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<jblount> me
 * Chipaca in a meeting
<Chipaca> however: all: I expected more planning noise. What's up with that?
<jblount> Chipaca: Did you want us to send a plan to you? I think I missed that part.
<jblount> Heh, and in CardinalFang 's defense, he wasn't subscribed to ubunet-discuss
<CardinalFang> Yah, wtf.
<CardinalFang> I found how to add myself just an hour ago.
<Chipaca> jblount: I expected branches with estimates :)
<jblount> Chipaca: Added to my todo then :)
<jblount> teknico: Care to get us started?
<teknico> I'll start
<dobey> me
<teknico> DONE: holiday, some reviews, prepared phone sync screenshots with vds, discussed timestamps branch for Funambol with thisfred and vds (#399200)
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, funambol presentation, expose Funambol Server API via REST/HTTP, disable free phone sync after 30 days (#403941)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Added search to contacts picker. XML<->HTML fixes. Discussed with sandy about storing Tomboy's XML on the database. Patched rhythmbox to watch music library location by default
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: vds1
<Chipaca> me
<vds1> DONE: mail to funambol user/developers mailing list about packaging gone through some new funambol docs, prepared review for later this afternoon, reviewed thisfred branch
<vds1> TODO: keep working on mobile sync, not sure what yyet
<vds1> BLOCKED: nope
<vds1> CardinalFang: please
<CardinalFang> DONE: Descovered that I was never subscribed to ubunet-discuss list.  Found how to do it myself.  Hacked desktopcouch into GTG to-do tool.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get my attachments branch reviewed (thisfred, aquarius!)  Add error messages to pairing tool for blocked ports.  Figure out the DeniedError problem that a bug suggests exists.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<aquarius> I did review it, didn't i?
<CardinalFang> Not on the proposal, no.
<aquarius> fail. I'll do that
<CardinalFang> It's eerily quiet.
<CardinalFang> After you go.  Your turn, aquarius .
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: work out how music store stuff all fits together
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, some more music store architecture planning; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; write "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0; write lazr-js branch
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: music partner
<aquarius> jblount, fire it up
<jblount> DONE: Worked up an estimate for this weeks work, email triage, sort weirdness with packaged version of html5lib with rmcbride
<jblount> TODO: Deal with bug #387159 for matt to the griffin, work on /files/ ui, still need to chat with mt, send branch / estimate stuff to Chipaca for homework
<ubottu> Bug 387159 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/387159 is private
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> dobey: You're the man now dog
<dobey> ☺ DONE: storageprotocol backports, 1.0.1 storageprotocol release
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Last few client backports, 1.0.3 client release, SRU packages, Nautilus bugs, Start new control app code
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: they always leave you out
<Chipaca> wasn't urbanape at the hospital with his mom-in-law?
<Chipaca> 𝔻one: holidays. Family still rather dysfunctional after hold-up, but improving.  𝕋odo: hit people over the head  𝔹lock: 10×4
<dobey> i don't know
<Chipaca> dobey: can you please add "planning" to your todo?
<Chipaca> aquarius: ditto
<jblount> Chipaca: So I'm sending you "branch name - estimated time" in email, is this a good method?
<dobey> sure
 * dobey plans to plan
<Chipaca> urbanape: ditto
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ditto
<Chipaca> vds: teknico: ditto ditto
<Chipaca> basically, you all are a bunch of lazy planners!
<CardinalFang> Er, yes.
 * Chipaca knows it's hard to get into the rhythm of it
<vds> Chipaca: well we are, but this time we have a good reason! :)
 * dobey is a doer, not a planner :)
<Chipaca> dobey: I know, and I really appreciate that. However, without the planning bit, it's really hard for me to know when to tell you to stop doing A and do B instead because otherwise we miss the train or whatever
<CardinalFang> Thunderbird 3 released. Hurrah.
<pfibiger> i wonder if it still has the weird display issues in 'wide' view
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, what was your complaint?  I'll tell you.
<pfibiger> in three pane mode wide, messages lose their scrollbar on the right side sometimes and buttons get hidden
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, No problem so far.
<CardinalFang> wow
<CardinalFang> I blame pfibiger.
<mandel> teknico, ping
<teknico> mandel, hi
<mandel> teknico, hello, just wondering if you had time to look at my changes
<mandel> did my best to remove the repetition in the contact data like the phone number...
<teknico> mandel, I'm  in a call now, I'll get back to you soon
<mandel> teknico, sure my fault, I'll wait
<mandel> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> mandel, pong
<mandel> aquarius, I was thinking about the group/categories I agree it shoul dbe a list
<mandel> aquarius, but a list of list or a dict, like we so with addresses etc..
<aquarius> yep
<mandel> aquarius, you mean a dict, right?
<aquarius> tags = [ [ "friends" ], [ "Local Sports Club", "tennis" ], [ "hackers" ] ]
<aquarius> for someone who is a friend of mine, a hacker, and in the "tennis" group in my local sports club
<aquarius> why does it need to be a dict?
<mandel> aquarius, same reason addresses have to be a dict
<aquarius> ah, different way of looking at things. In Python it looks like a list, but yes, it's actually a MergeableSet under the covers :)
<mandel> aquarius, so we use a MergeableList/dict then?
<aquarius> yes, that's what I think
<mandel> aquarius, cool, I have been doing that so far :D
<urbanape> sorry, was at the hospital with mother-in-law
<urbanape> DONE: More u-s branch shepherding. Bindwood threading noodling. Chromium research. Reviewed jdo's branch.
<urbanape> TODO: Submit u-s branch for review.
<urbanape> PLANNING: Bindwood roadmap, browser creds to keyring.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<teknico> mandel, back
<teknico> sorry, no, I've not been working the last two days
<teknico> mandel, I'll definitely look at it tomorrow
<mandel> teknico, no problem, take your time, I don't want to give you extra work
<mandel> teknico, I'm just curious what do you think, thats's all
<teknico> mandel, too late ;-) but it wasn't really you ;-)
<mandel> teknico, now I'm confused
<mandel> teknico, I'm useless at irc...
<teknico> mandel, don't worry, stupid jokes :-)
<mandel> teknico, hehe well, in real person I might be able to get it... or at least I look smarter, anyways, thanks for taking time on it, really appreciated
<teknico> mandel, you're welcome
 * rtgz is in emblem mood again
<dobey> hmm
<dutchie> note syncing doesn't work any more. When I click "Synchronise", it goes about getting sync lock, the fails, with an empty details box
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, "Boy, THunderbird 3 Release really sucks", I was beginning to think.
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, Then, I realized I was running v2.  All day.  Ha ha ha.  Ha
 * CardinalFang sighs.
<pfibiger> hah!
<pfibiger> the mozilla daily ppa updated me to 3.01pre
<pfibiger> and my problem still exists
<pfibiger> i should figure out if there's an existing bug report.
<CardinalFang> Whoa, tweets via google search on user id.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Is that the live stuff they were talking about on Monday?
<CardinalFang> No idea, j.
<CardinalFang> brb
* statik changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: NO DINOSAURS ALLOWED | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<statik> hi alecu
<statik> you are fast
<dobey> hrmm
<alecu> hi statik!
<jblount> http://live.twit.tv/ - I guess aq is talking about ubuntuone on Floss Weekly now or soonish.
<sandy|lurk> do they always put this awkward pre-show stuff online?
<jblount> sandy|lurk: Yeah, he broadcasts constantly. A few minutes ago he was broadcasting the previous show, they just never shut down the feed.
<sandy|lurk> neat
<^elf^> any plans for supporting ubuntu one on either a headless server, or 8.04 LTS?
<^elf^> (my lan server which contains documents i share across the lan is both headless and 8.04 lol)
<verterok> ^elf^: I don't think 8.04 is going to be supported
<^elf^> would love to put it onto the cloud :-\
<^elf^> verterok: what about CLI? using gnome/nautilus etc is great (and obviously the best place to start), but any plans/ways to use Ubuntu One via CLI?
<verterok> ^elf^: there are ways :)
<verterok> ^elf^: but a browser is required for the initial setup, to get the oauth token
<dobey> and gnome-keyring and dbus are required
<dobey> but that will be better for lucid, as will the logging in and getting the token bit
<^elf^> hmm i see
<verterok> ^elf^: e.g: you can use u1sync in the CLI, or start ubuntuone syncdaemon and use it via dbus
<dobey> u1sync is usable without running X, so long as the dependencies are installed
<dobey> you can pass the oauth token to use, as an argument
<dobey> and it won't need dbus or gnomekeyring running, if you pass in the token
<dobey> but does still require some stuff to be installed
#ubuntuone 2009-12-10
<jMyles> Hey everybody.
<ddoom_> honk
<ddoom_> is there a cli for ubuntu one?
<urbanape> Morning, folks.
<dobey> meh-ning
<aquarius> hey urbanape
<urbanape> smells like standup
<urbanape> *sniff sniff* yup
<dobey> that's just the teen spirit
<urbanape> ah, basically the same thing
<rodrigo_> :)
 * urbanape slouches
<urbanape> MEETING BEGINS AND/OR STARTS! Desktop+ crowd, say "me" to get your turn for DONE/TODO/PLANNING/BLOCK
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<vds> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> me
<urbanape> aquarius, jblount, Chipaca?
<aquarius> me
<urbanape> (I forget who else, so forgive)
<urbanape> DONE: Separated out the lazr-js/YUI 3 from the new behavior and proposed the former for review. Will propose the latter shortly.
<urbanape> TODO: Get Bindwood into SRU pipeline, so people don't have to rely on the PPA build.
<urbanape> PLANNING: Bindwood improvements (manifest, threading, proper delete handling, &c)
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang: The COMFY CHAIR!
<dobey> wait, what
<CardinalFang> DONE: Found cause of Bug#475447, and assigned to python-gobject.  Landed attachments (yay).  Made list of things to fix in desktopcouch.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Fix minor d-c bug 445611 ("expose revision in Record").  Release desktopcouch 0.6.  Upload to Lucid.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> teknico!  It's a fair cop.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445611 in desktopcouch "The Record class should expose the current record revision" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445611
<dobey> what is this PLANNING thling?
<teknico> DONE: more reviews, funambol presentation, discussed timestamps code for Funambol with thisfred and vds (#399200), started work on disabling free phone sync after 30 days (#403941)
<teknico> TODO: more planning with Chipaca and vds, finish disabling free phone sync after 30 days (#403941)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: did the review with a lot of people from the team, investigated on 30 days free plan, found problems with sync, triaged with thisfred, triaged problems with simplejson, discussing bout 30 free plan
<vds> TODO: check the sync works after the fixes, go ahead with the 30 free plans
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> rodrigo_: please
<urbanape> dobey: Chipaca asked for it yesterday
<rodrigo_> • DONE: XML<->HTML fixes. Face and review duty
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • PLANNING: contacts picker, music store, XML<->HTML move to lxml
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Chat with John Lea about some issues in new client app spec, Triage, Client backports
<Chipaca> me!
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Planning, Verify client backports and bugs, 1.0.3 client release, SRU packages
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: roll
<urbanape> I'm not sure how it differs from TODO
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: work out how music store stuff all fits together; planning homework
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, some more music store architecture planning; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; write "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0; write lazr-js branch
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: music partner
<aquarius> jblount?
<rodrigo_> urbanape: yeah :)
<dobey> urbanape: no, he wanted us to do the planning he sent e-mail asking us to do last week... "put it in your TODO to do that planning" :)
<urbanape> ah, my misread
<dobey> aquarius: i think Chipaca is next
<urbanape> nm, then
<aquarius> ah, soz, Chipaca, go for it
<Chipaca> DONE: hit people on the head re planning. TODO: continue hitting people on the head re planning, and get planning done. BLOCKED: no, except by people whose heads are harder than I can hit
 * rodrigo_ gets his helmet
<rodrigo_> Chipaca: so, the planning thing, I understood last week that you wanted a planning for the week, is that so?
 * urbanape is insensate in the head area, he assumes.
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: for the week, every week. I also need a release plan, but that is different (and I have most of those parts)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca: and should we send it to you at the beginning of each week?
<urbanape> aha, it all makes sorta sense now.
<Chipaca> your day on monday should start something like: read email, ingest caffeine, read friends blogs, do planning
<aquarius> we're supposed to email it to you?
<aquarius> I must have missed that bit
<Chipaca> no, you're supposed to create branches for the work you'll be doing
<aquarius> ah, good.
<Chipaca> empty branches, to be filled in when you actually do it
<aquarius> did that. ;)
<Chipaca> aquarius: is your launchpad user "sil"?
<urbanape> I missed the original meeting on 30 Nov. and the one that presumably happened this past Monday.
<aquarius> Chipaca, yep
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<dobey> branches don't correlate with 99% of the work i've done this week
<aquarius> nor me, really, but one does, so it got a branch
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, what about researching bugs?  E.g., my #475447, "Ubuntu-One client/syncd cause 10 wake ups / second each".  That took some time to figure out if it's legitimate and whose problem it was, and it didn't need a branch or work from me this time.
<Chipaca> dobey: I thought you prepared SRUs in launchpad?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: could you have planned for that at the start of the week?
<Chipaca> in any case, I'm open to suggestions as to how to plan with minimal overhead
<dobey> Chipaca: there are revisions from trunk that i backported to stable, but that's just a matter of finding the revision that fixed the bugs we need to get fixed in the SRU (for those that have been fixed already)
<dobey> bzr merge -c REVNO ../trunk; bzr commit --author "Original Author" is all the "branch work" really
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I could have made a branch, but there was no way of knowing that I'd follow it from our apps -> twisted -> gobject -> pygtk source.
<dobey> which is all insignificant as far as time goes
<dobey> most of the work is searching through LP for the bugs, and matching them up with the revisions in trunk that fixed them. making sure the bugs are targetted properly, etc...
<dobey> then i just gotta make a release of client today and do the SRU packaging, and submit it to get uploaded to karmic
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius, I'm adding a getter property for d-c Record for record revision.  This should be read-only, right?  There's never a good reason to set the _rev on something, right?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, correct.
<dobey> but hopefully i can start working on the new client bits
<aquarius> CardinalFang, if someone wants to explicitly do that then they can do it the hard way. :)
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: CardinalFang: dobey: re the different bits you're working on that are not new features, would one day a week (more or less) be enough to cover that?
<rodrigo_> Chipaca: yes, but sometimes a branch needs a previous one, and it takes more than one day to get them approved, but generally yes
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: waiting for a branch to be approved shouldn't be busy time :)
<dobey> Chipaca: not really. at least not yet. maybe after this initial SRU hump, that will be fine.
<dobey> rodrigo_: you can specify a branch needs another one when proposing now, btw
<rodrigo_> Chipaca: it is, at least for the contacts picker, which I guess is 'new features' though :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> rodrigo_: but waiting for review shouldn't block development
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/record-expose-revid-bug445611/+merge/15953
<dobey> though i really wish i could spend some time working on infrastructure
<thisfred> CardinalFang: might not have time to look at it any time soon. Maybe after lunchish
<CardinalFang> thisfred, okay.  it's v small, fwiw.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, a bit worried about record_revision.startswith("1-") -- can we depend on the couch people not changing that/
<aquarius> ?
<Chipaca> dobey: I'll ping you later to talk about that
<Chipaca> dobey: most infrastructure work is best passed on to other people to do :)
<aquarius> I asked last week whether we can guarantee that revisions go 1-xxx, 2-yyy, 3-zzz, etc, and no-one was prepared to say yes :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: right. This is a very leaky abstraction. I though the whole point was we didn't want to expose couchdb internals
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and if people do want to get at them, ._rev seems fair warning
<thisfred> aquarius: I think they don't, especially in the face of conflict resolution
<Chipaca> ok, bbiab
<CardinalFang> aquarius, no.  It could start with "0" next week.  It's just a sanity test, not part of the code.
<CardinalFang> I do want to test that it's something I get from the DB.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, but if they change couch they'll break that test, and we're not relying on 1-* as the first revision, which means that we've got a test that tells us that couch has changed but there's no benefit to it
<CardinalFang> The only guarantee I have is that a subsequent revision id would lexically sort later.
<dobey> Chipaca: ok
<aquarius> if it was protecting us because elsewhere we rely on that behaviour, it's certainly a good thing to test, but it feels a bit like we're just setting up to get a broken test there :)
<aquarius> or is that test really saying "is this record stored to the DB"?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, so, another put, get, test for greater-than.  That would make me somewhat more sure that the value came from the DB.  Would it make you happy?
<aquarius> what I'm wondering is: "is this record from the DB" is a useful question to ask; should we have an explicit way of answering it, rather than something sorta subsidiary like "does it have a revno"?
<aquarius> or am I misunderstanding the point of your test?
<thisfred> I would think the testing for is not None would be enough
<CardinalFang> I want to make sure it's something the user should expect and find useful.  I test not-None, but I want something better.
<aquarius> sorry, I know I'm bikeshedding here
<thisfred> I still think it should be underscored, so as to warn API consumers from relying on any specifics.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, how is that now?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, nice, that looks good
<aquarius> will test
<aquarius> approving.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, okay, your complaint is that the very idea of revision id is too much internal knowledge of couchdb?
<thisfred> yes. I can see where it may be useful sometimes, but an _ method/property makes it clear it is not part of our API and subject to change at any time
<thisfred> that is an opinion though, so if I'm outvoted I can live with that and will approve the branch
<urbanape> I don't see how you can test for something being a CouchDB-related thing without having some internal knowledge of its state or representation
<CardinalFang> thisfred, it's your bug.  aquarius any opinion?
<thisfred> is it?eh which bug?
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> the branchname is  a clue
<aquarius> thisfred, my opinion is: if we don't give people a way to get at that stuff, they'll just go around our API anyway. Knowing the revision number of something is useful (look at what you're doing with revnos elsewhere, for example)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, ah, it was assigned to you.  I thought you reported it.
<thisfred> aquarius: if it's in our API, we are responsible for it not changing dramatically
<aquarius> thisfred, only sorta. I mean, we expose a revision number. We don't care what it is
<thisfred> aquarius: right, but then what's the point? I'd rather expose something useful, like _changes. As chad already has
<thisfred> aquarius: I forget what I'm using revnos for elsewhere
<aquarius> thisfred, same reason you're using revnos on the server; to be able to say "this document I've got? is it different from last time?"
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't think I do, much.
<thisfred> I explicitly try to hide that from consumers, by having the update_fields method
<thisfred> which behaves as if you update a single field in a document
<thisfred> update_field, likely
<thisfred> so you don't have to care about revnos
<thisfred> IMO that's an omission in python-couchdb
<thisfred> aquarius: actually, cloud_server does not use revision numbers anywhere, I don't think
<thisfred> I just grepped
<thisfred> the watchdaemon does,
<thisfred> but I don't know why, I didn't write that
<thisfred> it should probably use _changes
<aquarius> I thought you were using revnos for phonesync tracking?
<thisfred> nope
<thisfred> db sequence numbers
<urbanape> so, does this little exercise render the original bug Invald?
<thisfred> which should also be deprecated in favor of _changes I think
<thisfred> I don't know, teknico filed it
<aquarius> you can't deprecate seqnos in favour of _changes because you won't know what to put in "since"  :)
<thisfred> maybe the contacts web ui relies on revnos
<thisfred> aquarius: why not?
<CardinalFang> I have another complaint.  I mentioned it in the attachments branch.  To store attachments in Record and make CouchDatabase.put_record add them, I need the revision id to add them the piecemeal way.  for blob in blobs: put_attachment(container_id, container_revision, ...)  .
<CardinalFang> So my step is put, get the latest(!), attach, attach, attach.
<CardinalFang> That latest might not be what I just sent.
<thisfred> aquarius: maybe I misunderstood that: we may have to still keep sequence numbers to query the _changes, but we would have a more efficient way to query for all the changes
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah. How do you propose to resolve that, though?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I haven't done anything with attachments, but I gather they're not exactly a miracle of beauty in couchdb itself
<thisfred> CardinalFang: can that be handled the same as the update_field method does? (I guess that should move to d-c since it doesn't have the same code as the cloud_server does)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't have a plan yet.  Perhaps petition couchdb to return the record_id and the revision.
<CardinalFang> ... on put
<thisfred> http://friendpaste.com/2ppJfGsIzG25YmPJTigrnC
<rtgz> Re: bug #479475 (my favorite bug these days). 1. Shared With Me directory should be translated into $HOME/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares on DBus request and remember the original path to update nautilus view (I have it done in Vala, much like readlink(1), need some Glib/C magic). 2. Since it is unlikely that SD will be rewritten to report status for a directory (bug #440848), I think the first step is to make ~/Ubuntu One emblems reflect current state, i.e. un
<rtgz> synchronized, synchronized, transferring. Q/C?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440848 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne sync status emblems should apply to folders as well as files" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440848
<teknico> thisfred, what original bug did I file?
<thisfred> teknico:  #445611
<thisfred> bug #445611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445611 in desktopcouch "The Record class should expose the current record revision" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445611
<urbanape> CardinalFang: that would be helpful for Bindwood, as well.
<urbanape> well, not so much, actually. I thought it could before and talked myself out of it then, too.
<teknico> thisfred, right, I need it in the contacts web ui
<urbanape> I should go for a bike ride sometime today.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: well, it seems all Client consumers disagree with me, so that would appear to be conclusive evidence ;)
<thisfred> API consumers, I mean
<teknico> thisfred, any suggestions of a different way to detect attemps to changing the same record revision?
<thisfred> teknico: I don't know what that means? why would you wnat to detect attempts to change a revision?
<thisfred> revisions never change
<teknico> thisfred, we talked about it :-) here's the sequence:
<thisfred> I'll have a look at the code
<thisfred> (I remember that we did, but not the specifics)
<teknico> 1) a user opens the contact editing form, thereby loading rev.1
<teknico> 2) a sync changes the record, moving it to rev.2
<teknico> 3) the user tries to save the changed rev.1
<thisfred> teknico: ah. Again this is better solved by using update_fields()
<teknico> 4) the server code notices rev.1 is not current anymore, denies the changes, and issues a conflict notice to the user
<thisfred> which will update only the specified fields
<thisfred> places a bit more burden on the webui, because the form there needs to keep track of which fields changed or did not, but then it will work
<aquarius> can't you just *try* and save the thing? couch will give you a conflict anyway
<teknico> thisfred, that's exactly what the web ui code is
<teknico> *not* doing now
<thisfred> aquarius: not easily in python-couchdb
<aquarius> sounds like you're reinventing the couch conflict code, no?
<teknico> but that's not the problem
<teknico> the problem is, how do you know that the user is agreed with merging their changes with the ones coming from the sync?
<thisfred> aquarius: no, I'm doing preemptive conflict resolution in the case you only update one or a few fields
<aquarius> thisfred, that's not how you're supposed to do it ;)
<aquarius> clever, mind :)
<teknico> the user was seeing some values, and they changed them accordingly
<thisfred> teknico: yeah, you're right
<teknico> it does not seem good to end with something different from what the user thought it would
<thisfred> teknico: well, you never end up with something different than the user intended, it's just that they might have intended something else if they had had more information...
<teknico> that's why I prefer to punt and have the user start again from the new, synced values
<teknico> discarding the now obsolete user changes
<thisfred> yes, it's better. But more annoying ;)
<thisfred> You don't know that they're obsolete
<teknico> thisfred, yeah, I know, it's a fast world, who cares about quality, and all that
<teknico> I say: screw it! ;-)
<thisfred> In most case they won't be obsolete, I would bet
<teknico> thisfred, the power of the ring is great, but you must resist it ;-)
<thisfred> They might be fixing a typo that someone else also fixed, in which case the changes will be identical (update fields is smart enough to not even write the change in that case)
<thisfred> or the user might have a different opinion than the other updater, in which case letting their change win is optimal
<teknico> thisfred, that's like having bazaar merge together a different, but almost identical line :-)
<thisfred> aquarius: I should rename the function to force_update_fields, probably
<teknico> thisfred, so it doesn't even fail when there are changes to the same fields?
<thisfred> and put <blink> tags in the docstring
<thisfred> teknico: it will never fail
<aquarius> it does sound a bit less like "please update these, if nothing's changed" and a bit more like "YAAR! I AM RIGHT! YOU LOSE, OLD CHANGES! YAAAAR!"
<thisfred> the values the method tries to change will always win, any updates to other fields will be preserved
<teknico> thisfred, is that function already in trunk? DID I REVIEW IT? oh, the horrors ;-P
<thisfred> aquarius: you *only* lose updates to the fields you're changing, not to other fields
<thisfred> I don't know if you reviewed it, but it has been in trunk for months
<aquarius> this is like saying "I have only pissed on *some* of your chips", I think. ;-)
<teknico> thisfred, oh, ok, that function has no notion of some fields having being changed by something else
<aquarius> I quite like teh cleverness of update_fields, though :)
<thisfred> aquarius: well, only on the chips I meant to piss onb
<thisfred> ;)
<thisfred> aquarius: I will rename it to force_update_fields, but then I think it could go into desktopcouch
<teknico> so, in my previous scenario, if the sync changed field A, and the user changed field A too, the user will not ever see the value of field A coming from the sync
<teknico> thisfred, I don't see I that could possibly be good
<thisfred> teknico: yes
<thisfred> correct
<teknico> I don't see *how
<thisfred> well, I it's convenience over correctness
<thisfred> I agree that storing a conflict document would be better
<teknico> thisfred, it's MySQL over PostgreSQL :-(
<thisfred> you take that back!
<thisfred> ;)
<teknico> thisfred, "storing a conflict document"?
<teknico> how would the user see that?
<thisfred> but I would like to store a conflict document with all the changes merged in, and have my version win
<thisfred> teknico: that would be up to the ui
<thisfred> you just ask couch for the document with ?conflicts=true
<teknico> thisfred, if I can show the user a summary of the situation with conflict values in evidence, that's so much better :-)
<thisfred> and it will show you all conflicting versions
<thisfred> yes
<thisfred> I agree
<teknico> thisfred, because you know how much love the user :-)
<teknico> how much *I love
<thisfred> but python-couchdb completely ignores this AFAIK
<teknico> recently I've seen talk of an async couchdb wrapper, what was it called?
<thisfred> hey me too, I love them even more: I assume they know what they're doing and that they mean what they say ;)
<thisfred> I don't know if couchdbkit does better, and if that's what you mean
<teknico> thisfred, they can only do so if you don't hide stuff from them :-P
<thisfred> teknico: yes
<teknico> mmm, no, it was Something Completely Different™
<thisfred> so what I'd like optimally is: merge the changes to fields that don't conflict, and have the users changes for fields that do conflict win, *but* store the losing values in a conflict doc. then have the ui show the conflicting values
<thisfred> I don't know if that is possible, or how I would do it
<teknico> I like it, except for the winning part
<thisfred> teknico: well, one of the conflicting versions wins. That is couchdb
<thisfred> teknico: unfortunately you have no control over which one
<thisfred> or maybe that's good, in case both sets of changes came from my method ;)
<rtgz> if (local && server && strcmp (local, server) == 0) { mark_as_synchronized }
<rtgz> local = "", server = "", ... grrr
 * thisfred rethinks the method
<thisfred> perhaps I should have it barf on changes to the same fields
<thisfred> or store conflicts
<thisfred> if I can from python-couchdb
<teknico> thisfred, at least an option to *not* have it apply conflicting changes silently
<thisfred> teknico: that's for wimps
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> yeah you're right.
<thisfred> I don't think the function is used all that much, to put everyone's mind at ease. I just had fun writing it ;)
<teknico> thisfred, then it'll be even more fun fixin^Wchanging it! ;-)
 * dobey fixes up bugs for doing SRUs
<rtgz> dobey, have you got to nautilus or not yet? In case no, then good - I have some additional comments (as always...)
<dobey> no
 * rtgz hates that apt-get update erases his own little build of ubuntuone-client-gnome every time...
<dobey> facundobatista: ping
<rtgz> yup, the emblems got 'synchronized' for files immediately because the server hash and local hash matched perfectly when file was dropped into the directory: both were equal to empty string...
<thisfred> teknico: I'll do this: if the merge of all changes succeeds, store it. if not, strore nothing return conflicting fields, with both values. Rename the method to try_update_fields.
<thisfred> No more silent anything, and no conflicts possible
<thisfred> wildly ugly code and function behavior though
<rtgz> can anybody tell me what 'server_hash' means for directories?
<teknico> thisfred, that's brilliant, consider yourself hugged ;-)
<thisfred> teknico: it will mean work on the ui
<thisfred> so don't hug too soon ;)
<teknico> the heavy lifting in that ugly code will beautify code elsewhere though :-)
<thisfred> true
<dobey> rtgz: it's the hash of the directory content, that the server knows
<teknico> thisfred, at worst i can just punt like I do now ;-)
<thisfred> and it's sort of unixy: return nothing in case of success
<rtgz> dobey, okay, local_hash then?...
<thisfred> but not very pythonic
<dobey> rtgz: similar, but local version of it
<teknico> showing the different values will require effort on the design side though
<rtgz> dobey, :).. I mean if i put a file into the dir, then hash should be recalculated, I guess
<dobey> rtgz: empty local means it hasn't been hashed yet, empty server means it hasn't been created on the server yet
<teknico> thisfred, when did python have something to say about return values? :-)
<rtgz> dobey, the local hash i mean
<dobey> rtgz: yes
<thisfred> teknico: just an extra row of text inputs, with <-> arrows, so you can ajax them around
<rtgz> dobey, and if it does not then this is a bug report?
<dobey> rtgz: if it's not rehashing, it's probably not getting the inotify event or something, so yeah, it's a bug in syncdaemon perhaps (or possibly in inotify)
<dobey> rtgz: this sounds like the "syncdaemon not noticing new files" bug
<teknico> thisfred, feel free to give advice to the design team, I just do what I'm told here ;-)
<dobey> rtgz: i've seen a few reports of that nature, but don't know a bug # off hand
<thisfred> teknico: it's not very pythonic to have a method that does stuff, but if it fails returns something. An exception would be better. Can I return a  conflicts dictionary as part of the exception?
<rtgz> dobey, syncdaemon has hashed the file but did not recalculate the directory info, Ok, will check that once more
<teknico> thisfred, I think you can add custom attributes to an exception object, let me check
<dobey> rtgz: ok, that might be the problem then :)
<aquarius> you can
<thisfred> word
<thisfred> that's the way to go then
<aquarius> class UpdateConflictException(Exception): def __init__(self, brokenness): self.brokenness = brokenness
<aquarius> and then people can get attributes of the exception when they catch it
<thisfred> thanks all, for fixing my code! ;)
<thisfred> aquarius: would you agree that this modified version of update_fields might have a place in d-c?
<aquarius> yeah, I think it does. It's a useful API.
<aquarius> what I'm not sure about is: should it be a completely separate way of working? surely every single access should work like this?
<thisfred> ok, I'll make a branch tonight, after I fix my other broken code ;)
<thisfred> aquarius: eh yeah, I would use this everywhere on the server.
<thisfred> aquarius: it might still be useful to have conflicts though: unattended processes can't resolve the conflicts, and it would suck if they could not write to the db
<thisfred> like sharing-sync
<aquarius> it still *is* a conflict.
<thisfred> aquarius: I mean, they would not have a good way to deal with the exception
<aquarius> it is pretty much never right for you to say "save my changes" if something else has happened in the interim
<aquarius> you can avoid it by updating the record.
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah that's what I'm doing now, but in the case the same field was changed, you need to pick a winner
<thisfred> or store a conflict
<thisfred> in the case where a user is driving, present the conflict to the ui, and have them picj
<thisfred> pick
<aquarius> I...think it's up to the app to pick a winner.
<thisfred> right
<aquarius> if it's possible to do unattended, then let the app that writes second do it
<aquarius> if it's not possible to do unattended, then don't run unattended
<aquarius> storing conflicts seems to me to not be the right thing to do; we just can't avoid it in a world with replication in it
<thisfred> aquarius: I would say store conflicts documents on exceptions  when unattended
<aquarius> I'm not convinced
<thisfred> and then the user/app can resolve them later
<aquarius> also, can we?
<thisfred> aquarius: we can, through http if need be
<aquarius> isn't replication mildly magic? can we deliberately store a conflict?
<thisfred> hmm, I thought you could
<thisfred> bulk updates can
<thisfred> or can't they?
<thisfred> anyhow
<thisfred> I will ask for input when I start coding
<thisfred> now my trunk is broken, because there is no _add_record method anymore
<thisfred> that's good though
<CardinalFang> :)
<dobey> lunch time
<rtgz_> dinosaurs?..
<Chipaca> teknico: ok, let's do this thing
<Chipaca> mandel: eh, hola!
<teknico> Chipaca, it would be best to do it with vds too
<mandel> Chipaca, hola :D
<Chipaca> teknico: can you wait up that long?
<teknico> also, I owe an answer to mandel since yesterday :-)
<Chipaca> teknico: the planning is so much easier when one of the people that has to do things is away!
<teknico> Chipaca, yes, I'll be around
<Chipaca> teknico: ok :)
<teknico> Chipaca, you're not getting away with that, you know ;-P
<mandel> Chipaca, I'll entertain him teknico if you need him to stay for a while ;)
<teknico> mandel, thanks, but I don't really need him to *not* be elsewhere right now ;-)
<CardinalFang> mandel, hi.  attachments branch is merged.
<mandel> CardinalFang, awesome, as soon as I can I'll add avatars to the contacts, thanks A LOT
<CardinalFang> mandel, de nada.  Tell me if it's not exactly obvious how to use it.
<mandel> CardinalFang, will ask you, within the limits
<aquarius> verterok, ping?
<teknico> mandel, wow, bazaar is erroring out while trying to merge your branch :-/
<teknico> mandel, no, wait, PEBKAC
<teknico> I'm too used to live in the server code :-)
<mandel> teknico, hehe I've not heard PEBKAC in a long time
<teknico> mandel, well, in this age of laptops, it reeks of viagra spam ;-)
<mandel> teknico, you forget watches and university titles...
<teknico> mandel, yes, I do, what about them? :-)
<mandel> teknico, they go hand in hand with the viagra spam :P
<teknico> mandel, no, I mentioned viagra in specific relation to the acronym, think about it ;-)
<mandel> teknico, agg... you are to graphic for me hehe
<teknico> mandel, can you please merge forward your branch?
<teknico> I see unrelated changes in it
<mandel> teknico, waht do you mean?
<teknico> mandel, it looks like there have been changes in desktopcouch trunk since you branched it
<teknico> you should merge the current trunk into your branch
<teknico> so that its diff only contains you changes
<mandel> ok, I'll do, that is probably the merge from CardinalFang related to the attachments
<teknico> or am I missing something?
<teknico> mandel, yes, I saw those
<mandel> teknico, I'll update the branch, sorry I forgot to do it, give me a sec
<teknico> mandel, sure, thanks
<mandel> teknico, sorted
<rtgz> dobey, how about adding 'Danger' emblem to u1conflict.* files?
<dobey> but they aren't dangerous
<dobey> and that emblem also doesn't make any sense
<dobey> and it's a separate file
<dobey> but i'm not sure what we should do in the file manager
<rtgz> dobey, but they are neither non-synchronized nor synchronizable...
<rtgz> dobey, right, not dangerous, but calling for attention, of some sort...
<rtgz> 'Oh no!' ...
<rtgz> and .. 'Important'?
<dobey> if they do deserve an emblem, it should probably be some new thing
<dobey> not one of the broken things already in nautilus that really shouldn't be there anyway
<Chipaca> what does the nautilus bzr plugin do for conflicts?
<dobey> what nautilus bzr plugin?
<rtgz> Chipaca, bzr plugin o_O ?
<rtgz> not in ubuntu :(
<Chipaca> verterok: ping :)
<Chipaca> I think it's part of bzr-gtk
<Chipaca> http://samba.org/~jelmer/bzr/nautilus-bzr1.png
<Chipaca> johnlea: ping you too :)
<rtgz> I guess .u1partial deserves some icon as well
<teknico> mandel, it looks like we need more discussion to evaluate your branch changes to desktopcouch
<rtgz> Or at least it does not deserve the default 'sync/unsync' emblems
<mandel> teknico,  ok, let me know
<dobey> rtgz: .u1partial files don't exist
<mandel> teknico,  I've done my best to reduce the redundancy in contact details and make the tests better.simpler
<teknico> mandel, yes, that's a marked improvement
<rtgz> dobey, "I want to believe", yup, never seen them but they are documented on Wiki...
<teknico> some of my suggestions are not there yet, though ;-)
<mandel> teknico, dammed, what did I forget!
<dobey> Chipaca, rtgz: you have to manually copy /usr/share/pyshared/bzrlib/plugins/gtk/nautilus-bzr.py to the nautilus python plug-ins dir
<teknico> however, I concentrated on the mechanics, while we need more clarity on the api level
<teknico> that's what we need to focus on now
<dobey> maybe that should be done in the package, and split to a nautilus-bzr package
<dobey> (or bzr-nautilus)
<dobey> rtgz: the wiki is old :)
<mandel> teknico, sure, let me know :)
<rtgz> dobey, aaaaaaaaaa
<Chipaca> dobey: I've got bzr-gtk via "bzr co lp:bzr-gtk" in .bazaar/plugins :)
<dobey> Chipaca: did you copy the nautilus-bzr.py file over to /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/python/ ?
<Chipaca> dobey: nope (I'm not using the nautilus extension)
<dobey> Chipaca: that's probably a bad idea, since bzr-gtk isn't only a plug-in :)
<dobey> or isn't only a bzr plug-in
<teknico> mandel, I will
<teknico> mandel, on a related subject, when can I start playing with macaco itself? :-)
<Chipaca> dobey: I obey verterok
<dobey> but anyway, it looks like you have to manually copy the nautilus extension over
<dobey> verterok: bad verterok :)
<dobey> of course it works, but probably not as useful as could be
<dobey> Chipaca: do you actually use the g* commands in bzr?
<rtgz> dobey, okay, don't see any conflict emblems - bzr-ignored, bzr-controlled, bzr-modified, bzr-added, bzr-removed...
<mandel> teknico, well, I'm working on the groups support which I want to have for next week, then you are more than welcome
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, of course
<mandel> teknico, and avatars since Chad added attachments support
<teknico> mandel, oh right, that the other thing I saw you discussing
<dobey> Chipaca: and the fact that they hold bzr locks doesn't bother the heck out of you? :)
<teknico> what's with the dicts for groups/categories? I did not quite get that
<Chipaca> dobey: not in the least, no
<Chipaca> dobey: in fact I didn't know they did
<sandsmark> are there any plans to release the source code for the server side part? :-)
<rtgz> dobey, yeah, right... bzr-conflict. The emblem exists, but it is not referenced from the script. Nice.
<dobey> Chipaca: yep, they hold the lock on the branch. so you can't do bzr gdiff & and then do bzr st in the same branch :-/
<dobey> sandsmark: no. but several pieces we use in the server are already open source :)
<rtgz> dobey, but it does need some kind of emblem, It took a while to understand that my folder_with_long_name.u1conflict looks much different from folder_with_long_name
<mandel> teknico, I was just asking how would the group sbe represented in the document
<sandsmark> dobey: heh, ok
 * sandsmark already has a server :-P
<sandsmark> (as in the hardware and rackspace :-)
<mandel> teknico, I believe aquarius and I were both thinking about doing it this way: http://pastebin.com/dd904c0a
<teknico> mandel, mmm, right, the MergeableList thing
<mandel> teknico, I initially found it quite confusing since if you have a list of lists desktopcouch will convert that in a MergeableList of MergeableLists, I don't mind the first, but the second mergeable list I find a bit over the top
<nperry> Hello guys, Hope somone can help me.
<teknico> mandel, I don't see why two levels...?
<nperry> I'm helping doing bugs at the moment and we seem to be having a lot of ubuntuone bugs in LP - What would you recommend to be enough information for us to triage the bug.
<dobey> hi nperry
<nperry> Hello dobey :)
<dobey> nperry: they can be hard to triage... most of them are likely dups of bugs that I am about to push SRUs for :)
<teknico> mandel, fyi, evolution keeps categories in one comma-separated text field
<mandel> teknico, the record API will convert the following [["Rock", "AC/DC"]["Friends", "Rugby"]] in two dicts. aquarius recommended to stick with a list of lists because he must have some friend in AC/DC (that is allow any char in the name of the group)
<jblount> nperry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#Bug%20Triage has some details
<mandel> teknico, although rodrigo_ and I where more up for the char separated idea
<teknico> that's one of the sticky points in the move to attribute names :-/
<aquarius> mandel, you've gotta do nested mergeablelists. Weird, but true.
<teknico> anyway, back the point, I don't see the meaning
<teknico> aquarius, care to explain what that means?
<teknico> "that" = "[["Rock", "AC/DC"]["Friends", "Rugby"]]"
<dobey> nperry: if you have any questions or concerns about specific bugs, please ping and ask us though. hopefully I can plow through some of the bugs once I get these SRU builds finished.
<aquarius> if you were setting up a list of categories that a contact was in, and you want to have nested categories, you'd instinctively think of storing it like this: ["Sports Club/Tennis", "Family"]
<aquarius> if, for example, the contact was my brother, and he's also in my tennis group
<rtgz> dobey, okay, is "Shared with Me" folder supposed to have correct emblems or that is something that is low priority?
<aquarius> and I want to have Sports Club/Football for people in my football group
<aquarius> but I also want to know everyone who's in the sports club, whether tennis or football, yes?
<dobey> rtgz: not sure what you mean
<aquarius> teknico, but...I don't like using / as a separator, since it screws you up if you want a group named "AC/DC"
<Chipaca> dobey: rtgz: wasn't there a wiki page somewhere to help with u1 bug triage?
<rtgz> dobey, currently SD is being queried for "/home/rtg/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/Sharename from Shareuser/file", but it has no info about that path
<mandel> aquarius: unless the separator is an even number of chars "//"
<aquarius> so, store a list of categories that a person is in as a set of nested lists: [ "Italians", "Twisted users", [ "Canonical", "Ubuntu One"] ] (for my record of you, for example :))
<aquarius> mandel, why bother to write some complicated parser that cares about splitting up a string? Just store it as a list; that's what lists are for.
 * rtgz is not a native speaker for English and "triage" looks somehow like triple age, or tripod... 
<dobey> Chipaca: maybe. i don't know. i don't traverse the wiki much
<nperry> dobey & jblount : Thanks ever so much!
<dobey> rtgz: oh, because nautilus isn't giving us the expanded path apparently :(
<rtgz> Chipaca, do you mean the script that was used to detect issues on the client side?
<Chipaca> rtgz: yes
<jblount> nperry: Thank you! I love it when people triage bugs.
<mandel> aquarius: I'm just being annoying ;) (dejabu from UDS, reception hall + coffee + arguing about groups)
<rtgz> dobey, yes, it does not, therefore additional link resolution is required
<rtgz> nperry, something like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Diagnostics might help
 * rtgz really needs to find out what "triage" means...
<dobey>  the process of sorting victims, as of a battle or disaster, to determine medical priority in order to increase the number of survivors.
<rtgz> dobey, yes, the process of sorting, don't see how a script helps to sort the victims...
<urbanape> rtgz: incidentally, triage is of French origin
<teknico> back, sorry
<dobey> mandel: i like arguing about groups! :)
<teknico> aquarius, I must have missed the memo about *nested* categories :-/
<dobey> rtgz: well, victims == bugtasks. some are more important than others, and some are faster to fix than others.
<teknico> even given that we want them (and I'm not sure about it)
<mandel> dobey, I remember hehe we just miss rodrigo_
<dobey> rtgz: it's sometimes hard for a script to determine those factors, but it's easy to determine if two issues in the tracker are due to the same problem
<aquarius> teknico, yeah, it seems reasonable to do them, since if we don't, people will just try and emulate them by naming their groups "Friends/People I have not slept with" or whatever
<teknico> how do we reconcile them with evolution not supporting them?
 * aquarius waves hands about in the air vaguely
<teknico> ehi, you really thought this through, didn't you? ;-D
<aquarius> I have thoughts of a few ways: obvious way is to display group memberships on a contact in Evo but don't make it editable.
<dobey> evolution does groups
<dobey> in the exact same way that outlook does groups :)
<aquarius> Two better ways: 1. actually model groups as a separate record, which is useful if you want to share a whole group with someone or share to a group, etc
<teknico> evolution does *categories*, and flat at that
<aquarius> 2. make evo support groups.
<aquarius> 2 is best but hardest. :)
<dobey> it's not the best
<dobey> but i have a certain amount of want for replacing evolution with purpose-built applications :)
<mandel> dobye, which way?
<teknico> btw, I like "categories" more than "groups", because "groups" sound more exclusive
<aquarius> dobey, that's, like, the long-term goal here, I admit it :)
<mandel> dobye, I mean does evo do groups
<dobey> mandel: categories
<mandel> dobye, aquarius, am I included on that (purpose-built applications) ;)
<aquarius> teknico, but people think of things as groups. "I'm going out tonight with my theatre group", not "I'm going out tonight with the people in my 'theatre' addressbook category"
<teknico> as in, a contact only "belonging" to a group
<aquarius> mandel, hell yes :P
<mandel> dobye, ahh well that I knew ;)
<dobey> teknico: group is just another name for the same result
<dobey> teknico: which is that you are categorizing your contacts in some way
<teknico> I'm focusing on the ability of having the same contact in more than one group/category/whatever
<teknico> which luckily is present in evolution
<mandel> teknico, but that is easy right? you can have a contact in more than one category
<teknico> and useful at least to me, if not to the general "people"
<aquarius> teknico, that's why it's stored as a list of lists; each "category" is a list, and the list of categories a contact is in is itself a list.
<teknico> I'm trying to make up my mind whether nested groups (ok, ok) are generally useful
<teknico> I can see the usefulness in a blog or cms
<mandel> teknico, you might be able to create a view that returns all the groups and with those you generate the categories following some kind of rule Friends-Rugby for subgroup friends, and finding such a categories implies the existence of Friends
<aquarius> we had half-a-dozen use-cases for them at UDS. johnlea, ping abotu that/
<teknico> for contacts, it somewhat smells of geeky overkill :-)
<teknico> oh, ok, is it recorded somewhere?
<mandel> teknico, you would be amazed on how people organize their contacts with groups
<aquarius> teknico, it doesn't have to be used, much. But think of a different display mechanism for your addressbook; not a list of contacts like in Evo, but something more like Nautilus, where each person gets a little icon
<aquarius> teknico, which gives you a new way of interacting with contacts; drag a contact onto a file to share that file with that contact, etc
<verterok> Chipaca: pong
<aquarius> groups, in that example, would be like folders
<teknico> with hardlinks, hopefully ;-)
<aquarius> if you drag one folder into another folder you can either (a) support that [and that's nested groups], or (b) pop up a dialog saying "you can't put one group inside another, get stuffed", which is actively user-hostile for no reason :)
<teknico> implementation simplicity *is* reason, whether good or bad :-)
<mandel> teknico, aquarius,  which is the new UI I have been working on and rodrigo_
<teknico> so, I guess all this is being reflected in mockups somewhere? or at least written down?
<mandel> teknico, aquarius, I'm more worried on how do you represent the storing of a group. Do you store the Group and update all the contacts or assuming a group is not stored unless there are contacts in it? I can think of people filling bugs saying that empty groups disappear from the UI
<mandel> teknico, first mockup I did is in lp:macaco, you can give it a go, but has no groups
<aquarius> that's why I also mentioned Alternative Option Number 1, which is that groups are a separate record.
<rtgz> mandel, I would file such bug, for sure :)
<mandel> rtgs, dammed I knew there would be at least one.... I hate u ;)
<teknico> mandel, don't hate the user, you end up hating yourself ;-)
<mandel> teknico, is that in the zen of programming? hehe
<Chipaca> verterok: never mind, was re bzr nautilus thing
<mandel> aquarius, anyway,getting back to it, so if there are no contacts in a group, there is no group? that is weird 'cause a would expect the same behavior as with an empty dir
<aquarius> mandel, then groups have to be a separate record.
<mandel> aquarius, if you want to support them as a dir I think it is the only sane way to do it, and let evo ignore them...
<dobey> wouldn't a group with no contacts just be an empty list?
<teknico> sigh, I liked evolution's simple approach, even if a bit "dirty"
<mandel> dobey, no, since the list is in the record of the contact. If not contact points to the group, there is no group
<mandel> dobey, kinda like if a tree falls in a forest and no one... blah blah
<verterok> Chipaca: oh, ok...I'm a qt guy
<aquarius> dobey, if groups are stored as an attribute on a contact, you can't have an empty group 'cos there's nowhere to store its existence
<Chipaca> verterok: ah
<dobey> mandel: i thought i understood it would be a two-way association. creating a group creates a new record that is a list of contacts, and those contacts all have a list of which groups they are in
<Chipaca> verterok: does that mean I have to hate you?
<verterok> Chipaca: at all :)
<Chipaca> verterok: phew
<verterok> Chipaca: soon qt will be everywere ;)
<dobey> aquarius: it probably needs to be a separate record anyway, since there may be metadata to set on that "group"
<aquarius> dobey, that's why I don't like groups as a separate record, because you have to keep the two in sync
<mandel> dobey, like a double linked list?
<dobey> aquarius: for example, in evo, you can specify an icon for a category
 * urbanape resists falling into discussions of taxonomies
<aquarius> dobey, yeah; you want to be able to do things like share a group with someone. I wrote up a load of stuff about this months ago, thinking about it
<dobey> aquarius: well, the sync bit should be trivial, since the lists should just contain the UIDs or whatever, no? :)
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, this is a KISS thing; I'm not modelling really complex stuff :)
<mandel> aquarius, yes, but then subdir are not that nice to do
<aquarius> dobey, it's not *hard*, I just don't like changes where you have to write the same thing twice in two places.
<urbanape> aquarius: even simple taxonomies have to answer hard questions
<dobey> aquarius: eh, twice is nothing
<urbanape> it's 100% more than once.
<dobey> aquarius: you haven't even considered that we might need to keep such things in sync across multiple social networking sites too :)
<mandel> dobey, but with a sub-group of a sub-group etc.. pain in the ass
<aquarius> my point exactly :)
<dobey> mandel: sub-groups are the slippery slope down the spiral
<aquarius> dobey, I have considered it, and it's irritating but true. That sort of sync can be done asynchronously, though.
<aquarius> subgroups are easy enough; as you said, we're just storing a list of IDs.
<dobey> well, desktopcouch doesn't need to care about facebook/etc...
<dobey> that's more the realm of central-services :)
<aquarius> no, exactly.
<dobey> yes, in the model sub-groups is easy
<dobey> but they make the UI 10x worse
<mandel> aquarius, they are easy to represent (subgroups), yes, but you will have be very lazy when implementing groups in the apps making it very chatty with desktopcouch  and I just like chatty in IRC...
<aquarius> mandel, that's why there's a contacts abstraction layer amirite? so applications don't have to think about that. :)
<aquarius> this is what bulk updates are for, incidentally.
<mandel> aquarius, dammed, I got bitten in the ass by my one stuff, good answer though ;)
<teknico> yes, the UI is going to be a bear, unless...
<teknico> ...unless we use trees, and I hope those are not going to cost us multiple associations
<teknico> hence hardlinks :-)
<aquarius> why will the UI be hard?
<dobey> how do you avoid circular groups?
<mandel> dobey, a group should have a unique path
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but if i have group id A and group id B, and i say B is a sub-group of A, can i also not say A is a subgroup of B?
<mandel> dobey, so it is easy to find the error,
<aquarius> dobey, same way you do it with folders; you prevent that explicitly.
<dobey> mandel: the groups themselves would have their paths be /A and /B no?
<mandel> dobey, aquarius, can't we use the path to the group as its id? there is nothing technically avoiding that, right?
<aquarius> mandel, you can't do that, because if you rename a group then you have to edit every contact in it, because contacts link to their group by ID
<aquarius> that's doable, but daft :)
<mandel> id of group A "_id":A ofsub group B "_id":"AB" or something of the kind
<mandel> aquarius, are we in the page of using a diff record for groups, right? so why letting the contact know in which group he is
<mandel> Contact: that is external to him, someone place me there, ok, do I care? can I do something about it?
<aquarius> it's possible to just have groups know about people and not have people know about groups. I'm fine with that, myself.
 * dobey would be happy just not having sub-groups
<dobey> they increase complexity for little/no gain
<mandel> aquarius, two way links are harder to deal with and in this case do not add anything to the user
<aquarius> they don't increase complexity much.
<statik> who what? are we having groups as objects rather than just tags on contacts?
<mandel> I agree there is not more complexity
<aquarius> and people will just fake them if we don't provide them: a group called "Canonical/Ubuntu One" with all you guys in it.
<teknico> I agree with dobey, not sure about this tradeoff
<aquarius> statik, that's the conclusion we're coming to.
<mandel> teknico, initially file systems just had one level, and know....
<dobey> well i don't think groups are the right way to deal with managerial hierarchy :)
<teknico> mandel, I have 300k files from packages only, on this machines
<teknico> that's about three orders of magnitude more :-)
<teknico> than contacts
<mandel> teknico, what I mean is that most normal people cannot deal with a huge amount of data
<statik> aquarius, can you catch me up on why having groups as first class objects instead of just using a tagging system?
<mandel> average people can only remember 10 items in short memory
<aquarius> dobey, I'm not thinking of it being done that way for management. I have a legitimate use case for wanting to see (a) who I know at Canonical and (b) who I know in the Ubuntu One team, and I shouldn't have to explicitly put someone in both groups
<teknico> sure, groups are useful, but I'not sure *nested* groups warrant the added complexity
<aquarius> statik, big problem with tags: you can't have an empty group.
<urbanape> boolean searches against single groups accomplishes the same thing
<urbanape> Canonical AND UbuntuOne
<urbanape> Community AND UbuntuOne
<aquarius> urbanape, you join, I have to explicitly put you in both groups. That's stupid. The "Canonical" grouping is quite clearly a group of groups, not a group in its own right.
<mandel> urbanape, you get back to the problem of empty groups
<aquarius> statik, second issue (which is smaller): you can't share a group if it's not an independent entity
<mandel> urbanape, people will complain a lot if the groups disappear because there is no tag about it
<urbanape> aquarius: and do you duplicate that taxonomy to put rtgz somewhere? He's not a Canonical employee (unless I missed a note somewhere)
<urbanape> but he's a contributor
<urbanape> mandel: not if it's termed tags
<mandel> contributors are lame... hehe (including me)
<urbanape> no one gripes when they remove the last of their tags off a photo on Flickr
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, that's the issue with a hierarchy. That's not modellable visually in any kind of sane way, though.
<urbanape> tags are extremely easy to apply and remote
<urbanape> remove
<mandel> urbanape, but they do if you are using a dir metaphor
<urbanape> groups by definition are less ephemeral and are more boxey.
<aquarius> there's no reason why it can't be presented as tags in the UI, if you like that metaphor.
<mandel> wait, I empty my dir of movies and the dir is not more there? WTF?
<urbanape> people aren't movies
<teknico> I don't think the filesystem metaphor will take us far
<urbanape> damnit, I was hoping to resist getting invovled. I should just go hack bindwood.
<aquarius> empty things disappearing breaks the user experience. I move home and I drag my previous flatmates out of the "Flatmates" group, before dragging the new people into the "Flatmates" group, and...pow, the Flatmates group disappears.
<mandel> urbanape, the problem is the choice of metaphor, where you can work with contacts as you do in a file system
<teknico> containment and exclusivity are tough to fight
<aquarius> so I'm not able to drag the new ones in.
<aquarius> It's also not completely clear how you *create* a group, if we're using a visual metaphor like Nautilus.
<aquarius> (and empty groups can't exist)
<mandel> right click, new group => pow, not there is not people in it I have to remove it
<aquarius> if the underlying implementation is groups-are-independent-entities it can be presented in UI as groups or as tags. If the underlying implementation is groups-are-tags-on-contacts then you can *only* present the visual metaphor as tagging, not as a folder/file hierarchy.
<aquarius> statik, that's my summary, coupled with a(n attempted) rebuttal of urbanape's points
<statik> this is very interesting
<dobey> hmm
<statik> i've just been playing with groups in google contacts and the snow leopard address book
<dobey> i do think you've oversimplified that case a bit though
<statik> i don't see a problem with having an index of tags, so that you have something to keep the empty group alive, and maybe a couple of special virtual things like "contacts which are not tagged with any group"
<aquarius> that's a horrible, horrible bodge.
<aquarius> because then if you want "the list of groups" you have to look in two places
<statik> the code would, yeah
<aquarius> this whole discussion boils down to, essentially, two questions: can a group with no members exist, and can a group contain groups as well as people?
<aquarius> we need firm answers on those, because those answers dictate the model.
<mandel> aqurius, well, with a view you could query all docs with a categories field and you can create a special doc with all the empty groups in. When calling the view you get all groups easily
<aquarius> I think the answers are yes, and yes, which basically means that the model needs to maintain a group as a separate entity from a person, or have a load of strange work-around bodges.
<aquarius> if you think the answers are no and no, then tags on a contact is a fine way of modelling them
<statik> my gut answer is yes a group with no members could exist (and we'd probably want to have a couple special groups to start with), and no to storing groups within other groups
<statik> although UI niceness to make it easy to perform actions on groups of people selected by combining tags would be good
<dobey> that's pretty much how i feel about that too
<aquarius> google contacts doesn't allow groups within groups as far as I can tell when I checked this a while back
 * aquarius checks again
<statik> yeah i just confirmed that
<urbanape> well, if we're tying ourselves to an existing implementation, then forget anything I've suggested. It's useless to go down the ad-hoc tagging route, if we have to support arbitarily nestable hierarchies due to one client.
<Howard_Kindig_> Does anyone know how to delete (unsubscribe) from a folder in Ubuntu One? (I accepted a share from someone else, and I now want to delete that folder from my account...but I don't see any way to do this...)
<dobey> urbanape: evolution doesn't work that way
<statik> same with OS X Address book, no groups within groups
<dobey> statik: and facebook as well
<aquarius> urbanape, nah, we build what we think is best. If some client supports a more complex and rich taxonomy than we do, tough; that's a problem to be solved by that client's integration with the addressbook. this is what application_annotations is for.
<statik> Howard_Kindig_, I think you can go to the web UI, select the folder and then reject the share. I will check now
<urbanape> then I'd vote no/no. Lightweight tags that are ephemeral but are super low cost to create.
<aquarius> statik, third reason to have groups as a separate entity; metadata for a group (Evo allows you to associate a picture with a category of contacts, for example)
<mandel> doing the lowest denominator is not a good idea usually...
<urbanape> deep hierarchies can be made with equivalent boolean searching.
<aquarius> mandel, true, but if we try and make our system capable of modelling everything else that anyone has ever thought of, we end up in pain. Not gonna do that.
<statik> tags feel more like how the world works, taxonomies seem doomed from the very beginning
<aquarius> urbanape, I'm not totally wedded to the idea of nested groups. I am totally wedded to the idea of empty groups being able to exist.
<dobey> statik: well, they do contain the word 'tax"
<mandel> if I have the right to vote, I would go for diff records or I implement them in macaco and we see what people think (if they use my code ofcourse)
<mandel> we can use my project as a playground area :P
<urbanape> i agree with statik. I don't think there's much value in a tangible, empty group
<statik> and i think we can do metadata on a group and empty groups by doing strange work around bodges in the implementation to track what tags we've seen
<urbanape> not when tagging is so inexpensive.
<aquarius> urbanape, see example above about dragging "flatmates" out and then new flatmates into your "flatmates" category.
<statik> i have a real world use case for an empty tag group, that i implemented on launchpad a while back (but never landed)
<rtgz> anybody has anything against realpath() call?
<statik> it was a search for all bugs that did not have any tags
<urbanape> aquarius: see previous comment: If we're tying ourselves to an implementation then I retract. You said we weren't tied to an implementation.
<statik> so it showed up as a special hardcoded thing in the tag listing, and it felt pretty natural to use
<dobey> rtgz: for the Shared with Me symlink?
<rtgz> dobey, yup
<urbanape> presenting them as folders is tied to an implementation, as far as I'm concerned.
<rtgz> dobey, I don't like the idea to parse for 'Shared With Me'...
<dobey> rtgz: i don't recall exactly where we're getting that path from, but if it's from a NautilusFileInfo, then i think nautilus should be doing it, and giving us the real path
<dobey> rtgz: actually, i don't know why nautilus wouldn't be doing that already
<aquarius> urbanape, we're not *tied* to it. However, I like the idea of being able to present them as folders, because it's good UI, and doing it your way flat rules that out. So you're explicitly *excluding* an implementation, and I don't think that the benefit we derive is worth it.
<mandel> statik, how did you implemented removing an empty group/tag?
<aquarius> urbanape, from a UI perspective, it can still be presented as lightweight tagging if we want
<rtgz> dobey, NautilusFileInfo returns info as seen by nautilus, and when it dives into the directory it reports about it as a proper dir :(
<statik> hey jblount, Howard_Kindig_ was asking about how to reject a share after it's been accepted and I can't figure it out. where is this in the web UI?
<dobey> rtgz: sounds like a bug in nautilus
<rtgz> dobey, I have checked available methods and members on NautilusFileInfo and it looks like that does not give enough info...
<Chipaca> verterok: ping
 * rtgz thinks that #nautilus is waiting for him... again...
<jblount> statik: I don't think there is a way to do this, am I wrong?
<statik> mandel: for this one, it was a hard coded tag that couldn't be deleted. what i'm imagining for other user created tags is that you have a view that shows all the tags and can directly delete it.
<jblount> statik: That is other than using the command line client thingie
<statik> jblount, i don't know. sounds like something that we definitely should have!
<urbanape> aquarius: I think the question boils down to: are they tags (metadata on contacts) or are they bags, into which contacts (or representatives of contacts) can be placed?
<urbanape> I don't think you're going to find a model/representation that satisifies both equally well
<statik> xactly
<urbanape> because they mean different things
<jblount> urbanape: Can I say "get rid of this folder" to a folder shared with me in the web ui? I have no idea how.
<Howard_Kindig_> I concur jblount & statik...as a user, right now I'm skunked...no way to delete a share that I've accepted.....
<aquarius> urbanape, statik, I disagree. If you model a group as a separate entity, then you can present it as metadata on contacts in the UI.
<urbanape> tags, a la flickr are not arbitrary folders making a hierarchy, though they can be browsed as a collection. However, once the last tag is gone, there is no tag
<urbanape> jblount: I don't think so yet.
<jblount> statik: ^^ :(
<aquarius> I'm basically OK with the idea of not allowing nested tags.
<urbanape> you can rescind shares to other people
<urbanape> but you can't drop a share that you've accepted yet.
<statik> we could make tags sticky though, so they don't disappear when the refcount goes to zero
<urbanape> statik: bleah, then you've still got a "thing"
<aquarius> not without making them a separate entity
<Howard_Kindig_> Yes--you can rescind the share if you're the owner...I'm the *recipient* of the share...(I accepted the share) and now I want to dump it...but no way to do so it seems.
<dobey> statik, Howard_Kindig_: i think there is an option to pass to u1sdtool to remove a share you've accepted
<urbanape> Howard_Kindig_: Yes, I just agreed to that.
<statik> we gotta fix this for Howard_Kindig_, this is terrible
<dobey> but i don't recall if that's totally true
<Howard_Kindig_> I have a knack for finding bugs...it's a gift! :)
<mandel> has anyone read this about tag hierarchies: http://heymann.stanford.edu/taghierarchy.html
<aquarius> dobey, it is
<urbanape> Howard_Kindig_: I think there's a bug filed on that. Lemme look
<aquarius> Howard_Kindig_, you can reject a share from the command line (sorry it doesn't seem to be available from the web or desktop interfaces!)
<aquarius> Howard_Kindig_, would you like me to talk you through that?
<Howard_Kindig_> do you have the command?
<Howard_Kindig_> Sure...walk thru would be great
<statik> Howard_Kindig_, this is totally something we need in the webUI, but to fix your problem today you can use u1sdtool --list-shares, get the shareID, then use u1sdtool --reject-share=SHAREID
<aquarius> "u1sdtool --list-shares" will show all the things that are shared with yo
<urbanape> Howard_Kindig_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~urbanape
<urbanape> her
<urbanape> er..
<urbanape> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/354174
<urbanape> rather.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 354174 in ubuntuone-servers "Rejecting or "unaccepting" shares in the webui" [High,Triaged]
<urbanape> you can mark that as "Affects me too"
<aquarius> Howard_Kindig_, the id will look like "6984d386-68eb-4075-858b-bb3453481da"
<Howard_Kindig_> hmmm...ulsdtool command not found...
<rtgz> btw, just in order not to forget, it seems that removing the share does not remove the folder from the "other" pc.
<Howard_Kindig_> do I have to be in a specific director?
<aquarius> u1sdtool (u, digit 1, sdtool)
<Howard_Kindig_> ah...
<aquarius> it's the Ubuntu One (1) Sync Daemon tool :-)
<aquarius> Howard_Kindig_, and once you've rejected that share, u1sdtool --list-shares will show that share as "accepted=False"
<statik> mandel, i've not read that paper before thanks for the link. I'm thinking of something sort of like BeFS style live queries against attributes, where you can navigate by building a query rather than having a pre-built taxonomy
<aquarius> yeah, I think that'll be fine to deal with the "do we need nested groups" question
<Howard_Kindig_> u1sdtool --list-shares now showing "No shares" as a result...
<Howard_Kindig_> So...good on the web, but that folder still is present on my desktop...(which isn't as much of an issue...I can delete that (I hope) from the command line?
<aquarius> Howard_Kindig_, excellent; that should do it for you. It might take the web UI a little while to update to reflect that change.
<mandel> statik, that is something I was thinking to, but you surly can express it better than I do
<Howard_Kindig_> Just did a refresh on the web and the change was reflected...
<Howard_Kindig_> Will it eventually delete the no longer accepted share on my desktop?
<Howard_Kindig_> (My Ubuntu One Folder)?
<Howard_Kindig_> Or will I need to deleted that as root?
<statik> verterok, do you know if we reject a share does the syncdaemon delete that share from the laptop, or does it have to be manually deleted?
<aquarius> Howard_Kindig_, that...I'm not sure about, I'll be honest. verterok? if a previously-accepted share is rejected with u1sdtool, does chicharra delete the share folder?
<aquarius> ha!
<statik> we are in sync!
<verterok> statik: the data isn't deleted
<verterok> Howard_Kindig_, aquarius ^
<statik> verterok, thanks!
<verterok> statik, aquarius: we basically delete all traces of the share and it contents from the metadata
<verterok> so, local_rescan don't find it in the next run
<statik> aquarius, so i think i'm ok with groups disappearing when the last member is removed because we can Fake It in the User Interface to have a couple of hardcoded groups as breadcrumbs to let people know they can use groups.
<statik> i don't know the answer to your point about metadata applied to a group though...
<aquarius> statik, I am way not keen on that. Example from above about a "flatmates" group, in a Nautilus-style UI (which is currently what we're angling towards), and also on metadata associated with a group.
<Howard_Kindig_> Ok...so I've killed it on this machine now from the command line as root (since the share was not accessible to be deleted via my user account). BUT--I assume I'm going to now need to also delete that share from all the other computers I have on my Ubuntu One account manually....
<mandel> statik, John and I though about it, what about being able to give contact data to a group or other details
<Howard_Kindig_> Thanks guys...appreciate the help!
<Howard_Kindig_> :)
<statik> Howard_Kindig_, sorry about the rough edges, thanks for your patience
<aquarius> Howard_Kindig_, no problem. Sorry this isn't quite as elegant yet as we'd like it to be
<mandel> statik, where Canonical has contact in it and urls such as the ubuntu url
<Howard_Kindig_> It's all good...that's what open source is all about...constant development (and help when you need it!)   :)
<mandel> aquarius, although I love the id of metadata for groups I think is far too early to think about it
<Howard_Kindig_> Taking off...thanks again!
<statik> mandel, exactly thats the thing i don't know how to answer. i have an idea but aquarius will say it's a nasty hack ;)
<aquarius> mandel, I agree. I'm just trying to close as many future doors as we can while not closing ones that we really think we're going to need
<mandel> statick, aquarius, if you do not add metadata to the group people will never know since is something that few of us need
<statik> right
<statik> and a taglike system just feels so good compared to LDAP or launchpad teams or other hierarchical approaches
<mandel> question has anyone read: http://www.nobius.org/~dbg/practical-file-system-design.pdf might give ideas... (following statik comment of BeFS)
<statik> that is an awesome book
<statik> dominic made me fall in love with C pointers in that book
<mandel> statik, do you recommend it?
<aquarius> imagining that we come up with some dreadful hack for empty tags still existing, and imagining that we don't allow metadata on groups (neither of which I am convinced about, but go with it), I still want to be able to share a group.
<urbanape> what's that mean?
<statik> mandel, it's more about outdated implementation hacks and showing how to write a filesystem in userspace before porting it to the kernel. he's since gone on to work at google and then apple, on the spotlight team
<urbanape> share the members?
<urbanape> or share the metadata (assuming there is some) of the group itself?
<mandel> statik, sounds good time, I like to know as mush as possible, even if outdated, I'll give it a go :)
<aquarius> Use case: someone new joins my book-reading class, and we all collaborate on notes on a book via Ubuntu One. When they join, I add them to the group, and share the group record with them; they then know who else is in the group, *and* everyone else in the group gets an updated group record telling them about the new person.
<statik> oh yeah, thats facebook
<aquarius> and they'll automatically get access to our shared folder with the notes in, *because* the folder is shared to the group, not individually to all the people within it.
<statik> yeah, group based access control starts to break down using a tag scheme. i think
<statik> i mean, how to implement group based access control via a system that is tag based isn't immediately obvious to me.
<aquarius> think about it the alternate way (with tags): how would you do that situation? I tag the new person with "book study group". I go and find the shared folder and share it again to the new person. I then share the new person's contact record individually with all the other people in the group, and I share everyone else's contact record individually with the new person.
<mandel> aquarius, I don't like the idea of sharing personal info of other people... includes legal problems and other headache... plus you have to start dealing with people that are in a group and do not want their info share, just part of it etc...
<aquarius> that's, like, sixteen steps.
<aquarius> mandel, I've already worked all that out :)
<aquarius> mandel, you, yourself, control what information you share with me. I can then share that information on, because, frankly, you can't stop me -- if you tell me your phone number, you can't stop me then telling it to urbanape :)
<urbanape> be wary of anyone who utters "I've already worked all that out"
<mandel> aquarius, and what about partial replication (if it lands) to implement the group share using tags
<mandel> replicate record with a given tag to your friends db
<aquarius> urbanape, that was hyperbole, I admit -- it was more to suggest "I'm not just making this up as I go along, I have put some thought into it" :-)
<urbanape> the only trouble I see with groups as tags is that you can't control who applies the tag.
<urbanape> in that sense, yes, it is too ephemeral.
<urbanape> when I worked at Socialtext, we were implmenting a user directory app.
<urbanape> it had both tags and groups, and needed them, because they're very different things.
<urbanape> Groups have membership, and tags are (again) ephemeral
<urbanape> No one would tag someone as "subordinate" because there's no relationship there.
<urbanape> groups can reflect a relationship, where tags can't.
<urbanape> no one would go to the trouble to establish a *group* called "dog lovers"
<urbanape> but it's easy enough to apply to someone.
<dobey> relationships shouldn't be done with tags or groups
<dobey> they should be done with relationship fields
<urbanape> all I'm saying is that the act of becoming a member of a group is a different act than self-identifying with a tag (or having that tag applied to you by someone else, if permitted)
<urbanape> becoming/being nominated to
<mandel> well tags are metadata, while groups are data, that in the main difference.. a tag is a second class citizen in my worlds
<dobey> urbanape: there are 3900 "dog lovers" groups on facebook :)
<urbanape> dobey: when all you have is a hammer...
<dobey> urbanape: well, there are 60 pages now
<dobey> urbanape: but a group for dog lovers does make sense
<dobey> urbanape: at least in the sense of what a group is on facebook
<urbanape> group membership entails a whole different mindset than being tagged something.
<statik> verterok, not deleting shares when they are revoked was a deliberate design decision, right?
<dobey> which is a forum for exchange and discussion
<urbanape> membership requires a different mental model than a tag
<dobey> yes it dose
<dobey> does
<verterok> statik: yes
<urbanape> but I don't think they need to be exclusive.
<urbanape> or exclusory
<dobey> i should stop arguing about groups
<aquarius> the point here is: we can model both tags and groups from the user perspective if we have group entities in the data structure. If we only have tags in the data structure we can't really model groups from the user perspective.
<dobey> and do the SRUs
<dobey> what is the difference between a group and a tag from the user perspective, really?
<verterok> statik: but we can easily delete a revoked share
<dobey> groups in this context are not things the members make a conscious decision to join or not join
<dobey> which doesn't make it much of a group
<urbanape> aquarius: My revised point is that they are two different things, and maybe we should do them both.
<mandel> dobey, group can exist by itself, tag need a contact to be present
<urbanape> dobey: they absolutely do, if we're going to apply access rules to them.
<verterok> statik: one option to avoid data loss is to delete the share contents that we have in the metadata
<mandel> dobey, metadata == tag, group == data which is aBIg diff
<verterok> statik: should we have a bug about this? :)
<urbanape> then we do need them to be consciously moderated
<dobey> mandel: i don't believe in metadata
<dobey> mandel: it's all just data to me
<dobey> :)
<aquarius> no. a group isn't some sort of free-floating Platonic entity in empty space; it belongs to a person
<aquarius> that person can decide to share their group with others
<aquarius> so someone becomes, essentially, "administrator" for that group, in the example of my book-reading club above
<urbanape> aquarius: no, groups are independent of a person
<mandel> dobey, I do, example the metadata data is going to attack you
<statik> verterok, yes please. your last idea, and filing a bug, sounds great
<aquarius> urbanape, that's what I'm trying to avoid. I don't want independent groups, because then you need to worry about group ownership and so on and it's very complicated.
<mandel> dobey, set metadata to big and data to dog, missing the metadata does not matter, missing the data does :P
<aquarius> urbanape, and I'm trying to avoid having both groups and tags.
<urbanape> aquarius: that can't be avoided, especially if we're going to make access rules based on groups
<verterok> statik: ok :)
<aquarius> urbanape, it can if you don't have tags.
<urbanape> aquarius: why? they're two different things
<aquarius> not to a punter they aren't.
<dobey> mandel: "big" is an adjective, not metadata
<aquarius> they're different if you delve right into the detail.
<urbanape> are punters our audience?
<aquarius> but most people will not.
<urbanape> I aspire to have a smarter user
<aquarius> urbanape, as opposed to people who think it's fun to talk about taxonomies, like us? yes, they are :)
<dobey> deploying knowledge is always the best option
<dobey> but taxonomies are the debil
<urbanape> no, I mean someone intuitively understanding that tagging their friend John with 'baking' doesn't necessarily put him in the "bakers" group.
<statik> dat debil will git you ebery time
<mandel> dobey, definition (or one) of adjective: not standing by itself, dependent, Metadata depend on data as an adjective depend on a noun
<aquarius> urbanape, then that's two different groups, no?
<rtgz> realpath lost the battle. Current winner: canonicalize_file_name
<urbanape> I recant, I recant, I recant. Tags are not groups. Done.
<urbanape> both have their purposes, and each has a distinct semantic
<statik> aquarius, taking a step back, whats the future use cases for access control based on groups? stuff like we do with launchpad teams today, sharing and revoking a folder to a group rather than a bunch of individual people?
<urbanape> and while each can be an approximation of the other, doing so misses out.
<aquarius> statik, broadly, yes. Anywhere you can pick a person, you should be able to pick a group instead.
<statik> right on
<statik> so for the purposes of organizing my own contacts, tags seem the natural fit
<statik> for implementing an access control scheme, groups seem the natural fit
<dobey> like i said. no such thing as metadata :)
<statik> apparently making software is complicated
<statik> no wonder you guys work so hard on it
<urbanape> so, with the u1sdtool, how does the reject-share part work? We don't seem to have a view for that in the /files/ UI.
<statik> urbanape, it sends a dbus command to the syncdaemon which sends a protocol message back to the api server
<urbanape> which means we can't easily wire it up in javascript
<urbanape> if it's sending it to the api server, it must be hitting the api, yeah? I don't see a view that governs rejecting a share
<statik> yeah, it would need a new view. it's kinda sad that our protocol is so separate from our rest API
<urbanape> I see deleting (rescinding) a share that I've made.
<statik> the twisted storage aPI server
<urbanape> ah
<urbanape> yes, that is sad.
<statik> in a totally fixable way of course. all we need is time.
<urbanape> can someone associated confirm that that message is "decline_share"?
<dobey> oh time
 * dobey would love to have more time
<urbanape> Because I see that in the storage controller, and can probably wire it up through a view, and through javascript
<urbanape> but I don't know if decline_share is only tied to the offer or to the share after it's accepted, or both.
<urbanape> ah, looks like our web controller does the mediating under the guise of "delete_share"
<urbanape> so we can use that for both (depending on who you are in the relationship, it calls the right method underneath)
<urbanape> kinda gross.
<Chipaca> dobey: I have a mental stick note about talking to you about planning and ... something. Not sure what, seems the sticky note got dropped in nacho sauce or something
<urbanape> mmmm, nachos
<dobey> cheesy
<dobey> Chipaca: infrastructure fixings
<Chipaca> dobey: what kind of infrascrotal fixtures?
<Chipaca> whoops, typo :-p
<dobey> Chipaca: there's some work we need to get done on tarmac, and we need to get it running in a cron job in ec2
<statik> aquarius, now my head is spinning with groups. the whole sharing/access control thing is complicated
<statik> we need massive shared virtual whiteboards
<aquarius> statik, have you still got a copy of the groups & teams document I wrote up months ago?
<aquarius> actually, I do believe it's on the wiki somewhere.
<Chipaca> statik: can I context switch the hell out of you for a minute or five?
<statik> i go into these twitching fits where i delete stuff. is it in ubuntu one? ah wiki, even beeter
<statik> Chipaca, i love context...hey a squirrel
<statik> by which i mean i am at your service
<Chipaca> statik: dobey wants tarmac fixed. Is that work for dobey himself, or is it something we can palm off on ops+? :)
<statik> Chipaca, you can dump it on ops+. pfibiger is supposed to be hiring someone
<Chipaca> dobey: can you spec up what work needs doing, so we can pass it on to ops+ and yell at them if they don't do it right?
<urbanape> So, a thought: in the Web UI, I think a natural way to remove a folder that's been shared with you is to delete it. However, that's a conflicting (internally) gesture with being able to delete a shared folder to which you have write access. Or is it?
<dobey> Chipaca: sure
<Chipaca> not that we would do something as crass as yelling you understand
<urbanape> To the user to whom the folder is shared, both actions have the same end.
<Chipaca> it's completely figurative
<urbanape> I.e., that damned folder no longer appears in my "Shared with Me" space.
<Chipaca> dobey: anything else?
<jblount> urbanape: Maybe instead of a trash can there is some "unlink" sort of icon? Some other thing?
<aquarius> urbanape, they're the same thing, aren't they? being able to "delete" a folder that you have write access to without unsharing it is a supremely pointless activity, since nine seconds later syncdaemon will just put it back
<urbanape> well, it sorta begs a question: Do we really ever intend to let people we share folders with (even read/write) delete the folder itself?
<aquarius> nah, because it's not really a folder. it's a share, which we happen to model as a folder
<urbanape> aquarius: no, if I'm in the book study group, and I've been given read-write access to the folder, and I just want to drop the share, but click delete, boom. There it goes for everyone else.
<urbanape> f
<urbanape> erm.
<mandel> need to take a rest, please let me know if you made a decision on groups since it was my self imposed homework for the weekend, laters ;)
<aquarius> there's a difference between having write access to a share and being the owner of it, though
<urbanape> I'd imagine deleting a folder if I have r/w access actually deletes it, and syncdaemon should undersatnd that.
<urbanape> I don't see how.
<rtgz> hmm..... can I share some directory with someone from those that were shared with me?...
<rtgz> and in this case what will happen if someone shares with me something that I shared with them..
<rtgz> If I stare into the shared directory, the shared directory stares back into me
<aquarius> deleting a share folder if you own it should remove the share from everyone else; deleting a share folder if you don't own it should reject that share.
<Chipaca> rtgz: no, no resharing
<urbanape> rtgz: typically, those are modeled as two separate permissions/actions
<urbanape> aquarius: is that actually codified anywhere?
<aquarius> you can't reject a share if you're owner of it, and you can't delete a share if you're not owner of it. So the cases are disjoint, and the action is unambiguous.
<rtgz> sorry for reposts, reconnect happens...
<urbanape> how about deleting subfolders, if I've got read/write access?
<aquarius> urbanape, it is technically possible that that's just how it Should Work, but I'm pretty sure that that's how it actually does work
<aquarius> deleting subfolders is fine; that'll delete them from everyone (that's what write access means), unless I've totally misunderstood, and if i have then I think syncdaemon is wrong. I don't think I have though!
<dobey> aquarius: well, i can delete the contents of a share if i was granted write permissions
<dobey> which is somewhat effectively the same as deleting the share
<aquarius> dobey, yep. there's not much difference between actually deleting a share and deleting all its contents, I admit, but there's not really a way around that.
<urbanape> yes, I don't see the distinction, if you've been granted write access
<aquarius> there is quite a big distinction in a world with history in it.
<aquarius> If you delete the contents, and you have history, you can get them back
<urbanape> if you delete a folder and have history you can get it back.
<urbanape> no difference, eh?
<aquarius> if you delete the share, a recipient of that share can't get the files back, even with history, because they no longer have access to the share.
<urbanape> I feel like we're talking at cross purposes here.
<dobey> well, if we had history of who shared what to whom
<dobey> then that could be recovered as well
<dobey> Chipaca: and then there's the planning thing
<Chipaca> dobey: yes. But I'm leaving; you want us to do it together tomorrow?
<dobey> but i'm more ad-hoc and spontaneous
<aquarius> urbanape, model a share as follows. Oscar the Owner has a folder. He shares it read-write to William the Writer and shares it read-only to Roger the Reader.
<dobey> Chipaca: that would be fine, sure
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, I know. Brownian would also be an adjective for that :)
<aquarius> urbanape, if William deletes all the contents of the share, and there is history, Roger can still see the historical versions of the files (as can William and Oscar)
<urbanape> aquarius: In my mind, Roger can reject the share, which does nothing to the folder. William can reject the share, doing the same thing, but he can also delete the folder.
<aquarius> urbanape, if Oscar deletes the share itself, then Roger no longer has any access to it, and therefore can't see the history
<urbanape> orthogonal to what I'm asking
 * Chipaca waves
<urbanape> there are two things that can be acted upon: the share, which is a relationship, and the folder, which is a content object.
<dobey> grmbl
<dobey> i think dpm deleted his branch(es)
<urbanape> what started this whole mess is a proposition: that for a user who has had a folder shared with her, it is intuitive to "delete" the folder to make it go away from her "Shared with Me" stuff.
<aquarius> agreed completely.
<aquarius> I also think that it is intuitive fo a user who has shared a folder with others to "delete" the folder to both remove the contents and remove the share from others
<urbanape> So, one thing we could say is: "Recipients of shares, even with write access, never delete folders via the trash can icon, they only delete shares"
<aquarius> I agree.
<urbanape> well, sharing a folder with others doesn't place it in your "Shared with Me" area - it's still within your "My Files" area.
<urbanape> and yes, deleting it should delete any shares you've granted.
<urbanape> (would be my expectation)
<aquarius> I think the "folder" for a share actually represents that share itself; deleting it means "I don't want this share" if it was shared with you, and "delete all these files and unshare it with others" if you shared it with others
<aquarius> so we agree, right?
<aquarius> confused about where we disagreed :)
<urbanape> no, but the effect is the same.
<urbanape> what I'd propose is:
<urbanape> within My Files, deleting a folder deletes the folder, also deleting any of its shares.
<aquarius> yes
<urbanape> within Shared with Me, "deleting" a folder merely deletes the share.
<urbanape> although that only works at the root.
<urbanape> fuck me.
<urbanape> screw this, I'm going shopping.
<dobey> verterok: ping
<aquarius> within Shared With Me, deleting a root folder rejects the share.
<verterok> dobey: pong
<dobey> verterok: does https://edge.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/dont-delete-child-partials fix a bug? (there isn't one linked)
<urbanape> aquarius: not for subfodlers
<verterok> dobey: the second part of the capabilities mismatch bug
<verterok> dobey: actually the data loss that triggered the caps mismatch
<urbanape> I don't believe you can reject a share "somewhere down the stack"
<urbanape> sorry, yes, root folder
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah; deleting a non-root-folder within Shared With Me just deletes that folder (if you have rw access to the share) or denies you (if you have ro permissions)
<dobey> verterok: is there a bug # it should be linked to?
<dobey> verterok: i need bug #s to put it in the stable branch for SRU
<urbanape> Hmm, I don't think our code differentiates "root folder" vs. "anything else"
<dobey> verterok: and it sounds like i need to put that in the SRU
<verterok> dobey: there is, but I don't remember it
<urbanape> guess it probably could, given time.
<dobey> hrmm
<verterok> dobey: gimme 1'
<urbanape> aquarius: so are we in violent agreement?
<aquarius> urbanape, we are.
<verterok> dobey: it's the bug with 1k dupes of caps mismatch
<urbanape> "You're right!" "No, YOU'RE RIGHT!"
<aquarius> :)
 * CardinalFang anticipates fisticuffs.  
<dobey> brb
<verterok> dobey: Bug #462828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462828 in ubuntuone-client "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462828
<dobey> verterok: ok, thanks!
<dobey> ok, brb for real :)
<urbanape> CardinalFang: fisticuffs where we both punch ourselves.
<aquarius> right, I'm going away. Cheers, all. Back tomorrow!
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2009-12-11
<greg-g> Wait, no dinosaurs allowed? What did they ever do to you?!
<bittin> Hello, anyone know if there are a Ubuntu One Client that works for Debian
<rtgz> No, the usage of symlinks for "Shared With Me" is evil. If an emblem is applied to some file, then all symlinks of that file will have this emblem. That's ok. The issue is that we cannot apply an emblem to the file that was not handled by Nautilus to us through NautilusFileInfo...
<madadam> Hi! Is it possible to add different folders to sync with ubuntuone from the client? Is it possible connect to ubuntu one server via ftp?
<aquarius> madadam, it's not yet possible to make different folders sync with Ubuntu One, but it will be for the Ubuntu 10.04 release; we're working on that right now.
<madadam> aquarius ok
<madadam> but wouldn't be it easier to use ftp^?
<aquarius> I don't know if we've looked at ftp in detail. We've thought about other ways of accessing your data, other than through the Ubuntu One client and through the web (for example, webdav), but that's not planned for Lucid. We'd certainly like to do it in the future, though
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ping mattgriffin if you need some help | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<alecu> hello!
<aquarius> hi alecu!
<alecu> hi aquarius!
<alecu> aquarius, I'm supposed to meet statik around here
<aquarius> alecu, he'll be around, but he may not be in yet; not sure what time it is where he is, but I think it's pretty early :)
<alecu> aquarius, thanks!
<statik> hi alecu
<alecu> oh, hi statik!
<alecu> I was just about to email you.
<urbanape> morning, folks
<verterok> hi alecu
<urbanape> awooooga
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> me
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> shall we start?
<dobey> me
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted the lazr-js-trunk branch, but it failed. I'm not authorised. *sniff*. Created a branch to fix #354174.
<urbanape> TODO: Get lazr-js-trunk branch landed, get new-folder-inline-edit branch reviewed and landed, get fix-lp-354174 done and proposed. Listen to more The Bird and the Bee.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount, HAMMERTIME
<jblount> DONE: Reviewed a branch, learned about email stuff in django needlessly,
<jblount> TODO: Review day! Sort MT's web ui issue list into bugs, HR stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: YOU! <insert CardinalFang's ringtone>
<CardinalFang> DONE: Added rev attribute on Record type.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Make update for desktopcouch to fix pid/port race; it happens more than I thought.  Release d-c 0.6.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Visit doctor in 30 min.
<CardinalFang> vds, go
<vds> DONE: planning and code review, checking sync
<vds> TODO: 30 free plans #403941 already started
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> aquarius: go go go!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: work out how music store stuff all fits together
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, some more music store architecture planning; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; write "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0; write lazr-js branch; be frustrated with lack of progress
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: music partner
<aquarius> rodrigo, rodrigo, no-one like rodrigo
<vds> rodrigo_:
<rodrigo_> • DONE: XML<->HTML fixes. Face and review duty. Added missing support for regular expressions to evolution-couchdb. Copied latest stable packages from beta PPA to Stable PPA (should we use that?). Packaged evolution-couchdb with patch for regular expressions in beta PPA. More contacts picker work
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look at Canola
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: discussed contact conflicts with thisfred and aquarius, discussed nested contact categories with many people, work on fixing timestamps for Funambol with vds (#399200)
<teknico> TODO: finish fixing timestamps for Funambol with thisfred and vds (#399200), finish disabling free phone sync after 30 days (#403941)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Client backports and verification,
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Planning, Infrastructure needs notes, 1.0.3 client release, SRU packages
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> anyone else? Chipaca ?
<teknico> aquarius, can't sing underscores? ;-)
<Chipaca> me!
<rodrigo_> aquarius: you missed the magic work, yeah, which is '_'
<aquarius> bah
<aquarius> sheer laziness on my part :P
<Chipaca> umm... DONE: planning. TODO: planning. BLOCKED: planning. PLANNING: planning
<dobey> aquarius: not lazy enough. you didn't use tab completion :)
<dobey> Chipaca: has your hair turned all pointy yet?
<rodrigo_> :)
<teknico> with nested groups, this wouldn't have happened! ;-P
<Chipaca> dobey: planning planning planning, planning planning planning. Planning, planning planning planning.
<urbanape> It's like he's trying to communicate with us.
 * dobey gives Chipaca a scooby snack
 * CardinalFang tries to scan it like "Buffalo buffalo...".
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I was trying for "chicken chicken chicken", myself
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: as in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL_-1d9OSdk
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, mine as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo
<Chipaca> heh, neat
<dobey> clearly, part of the planning needs to allocate time for reading wikipedia entries, and watching youtube videos
<statik> "user research"
<urbanape> Hmm, standing desk is okay, but I really dig my POÄNG
<urbanape> I hate that I can't add a bug from just about anywhere on launchpad.
<urbanape> Guess I'll just make some bookmarks.
<statik> hi Chipaca, got a minute?
<urbanape> rmcbride: any idea if I can/should resubmit my branch to pqm yet?
<rmcbride> urbanape: waiting on the RT to get fulfilled
<urbanape> k, no rush, just wondering which of my browser tabs I should keep around.
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: so you're running ff 3.5.5 and you're having trouble getting your laptop to connect/register to ubuntuone. It's not on your account list and when you hit the connect button on the applet nothing happens. right?
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin: correct
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: ubuntu 9.04, 9.10, or 10.04?
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin: 9.10
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: open Applications > Accessories > Passwords & Encryption Keys please
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin: opened
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: is there an entry under the "Passwords" tab for "UbuntuOne token..."?
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin: no only passwords:login and opening that does not show ubuntuone either
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: ok. 1 min. brb.
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: are you behind a proxy server on your network?
<jj_galvez> no proxy, but I am behind a NAT on a private network (standard DSL setup) and my desktop is currently connected to ubuntuone
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: and your desktop is on the same network as your laptop?
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin: yes
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: have you altered any of the applet preferences like up/down speed?
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin: only to have the icon show all the time
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: hi
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: Hi
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: I'm afraid I missed some of the backlog
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: can you do apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client, and copy the output of that into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, and then paste the url in here?
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: sure
<Chipaca> (a procedure I will henceforth call "pastebinning" :) )
<jj_galvez> here is my pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/339363/
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: OK, that's correct. One thing to note is that you have the jaunty ppa enabled still, you probbably want to disable that (via system -> admin -> software sources)
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: got it, doing that right now
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: ok, so, meanwhile: you do have the applet running?
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: yes its running and showing a red x
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: and when you click on it, it lists "connect", right?
<Chipaca> in the dropdown that appears on left click I mean
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: yes there is a connect option
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: and what happens when you click that?
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: nothing that I can tell
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: ok
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: please open a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: opened
<Chipaca> d'oh, you know that, for the apt-cache thing :)
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: ok
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: ok, do: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: all dead
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: ok, now do: u1sync --authorize
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: oh, wait, maybe that's not needed. Hold on.
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: but just in case: that opened a browser window, right? after asking you about the keyring?
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: nope it's giving me an error and hanging, I'ii pastebin the error
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: ok
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/339370/
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: you don't use networkmanager
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: I'm using wicd, on both my desktop and labtop
<mattgriffin> jj_galvez: but ubuntu one works on your desktop, right?
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin: correct, working fine on the desktop
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: unfortunately right now we have a dependency on network manager
<rtgz> dobey, I am afraid the fastest thing with $most_favorite_bug is to treat 'Shared With Me' as a special case for directory (you probably hate me by now :) )
<rtgz> jj_galvez, you might be running a PPA version on the desktop that has such dependency fixed, you might need to start using ubuntuone PPA for laptop as well
<Chipaca> we fixed that dependency?
<rtgz> Chipaca, yup
<Chipaca> rtgz: by being explicit about it, or what?
<rtgz> Chipaca, it continues to work when NM service is unreachable
<Chipaca> ah, but that's syncdaemon
<Chipaca> hmm
<rtgz> Chipaca, the fix is in PPA only, syncdaemon was OK with missing NM, but OAuth part was not fixed in karmic release.
<Chipaca> sweet, I didn't know we'd gotten round to it
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/beta should do it (note that that is the beta ppa, which is bleedingedger - but you were using it in jaunty anyway)
<dobey> Chipaca: there was a bug in oauthdesktop stuff too
<dobey> Chipaca: i fixed it right before UDS actually
<dobey> rtgz: i'm preparing a stable release right now, which also has that fix
<rmcbride> well it's bleeding edge-ish. Packages do get the once over in the nightly PPA before I put them in beta
<rmcbride> oh cool
<dobey> should be available in SRU probably in the first few days next week
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: rtgz : ok I am going to try the update now, update manager wants to do a kernel update as well so It will take a few minutes, I'll come back and let you all know how it goes
<dobey> i wouldn't generally recommend people to use the beta PPA
<rtgz> dobey, have you browsed my nautilus-extension branch?
<Chipaca> dobey: I don't in general :)
<dobey> rtgz: skimmed quickly
<dobey> rtgz: but i've been busy backporting stuff and working on getting stable release and SRU done
<dobey> and will be done with that shortly
<rtgz> dobey, okay, is the new code already available, just to make sure that something that is fixed in my branch (there are minor fixes, but still worth including) don't get posponet till next SRU...
<dobey> rtgz: we can do another SRU next week
<dobey> rtgz: there are several major/critical fixes we need to get out for karmic asap
<rtgz> This Christmas: On Ubuntu Channels: SRU week!
<Chipaca> 此QQ版本不支持超级群 啊! 郁闷!
<Chipaca> I'm not sure what that means, but it sounds serious
<Chipaca> (from a bug re ubuntuone)
<dobey> i think it means you need to practice your japanese
<Chipaca> I've stopped with the languages for a while
<dobey> yay
<dobey> 1.0.3 tarball done and on the lp page
<dobey> now to do the packaging for SRUs
<Chipaca> dobey: how comes the spec for tarmac work?
<dobey> Chipaca: was waiting to do it after i get the SRUs uploaded, since that's more important
<Chipaca> dobey: ok
<dobey> Chipaca: but on that note, it looks like rockstar has one of the major things done already
<Chipaca> \o/ woo.
<jimjimovich> I can't get ubuntu one client to connect anymore, any ideas?
<jcastro> dobey: is there a fix for u1 asking the keyring to ask me for a password on every log in?
<dobey> jcastro: do you use automatic login?
<jcastro> yep
<jj_galvez> mattgriffin-afk: Chipaca: rtgz: Thank you all for you help with ubuntuone, after updating to the beta ppa version of ubuntuone my laptop connected and registered and I can now sync correctly :)
<dobey> jcastro: change your keyring password to be blank, or don't do automatic login
<jcastro> :-/
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: awesome
<dobey> jcastro: there's nothing we can do in ubuntu one, outside of not using the keyring to store credentials, which is a generally bad idea
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: as per dobey's suggestion wrt the beta ppa, unless you're really confortable with it breaking every so often I'd say disable the ppa as soon as the version in ubuntu catches up
<dobey> the "version in ubuntu" won't catch up with the beta PPA until lucid :)
<Chipaca> jcastro: you could have ubuntuone not start :)
<Chipaca> dobey: ppa is still 1.1x vs 1.0x?
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: sounds like a good idea, maybe I'll just disable the ppa and pin it for a while
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, nightlies/beta are from trunk
<dobey> Chipaca: but the stable PPA will be useful for people to add
<dobey> Chipaca: by people there i mean karmic/jaunty users
<Chipaca> dobey: is that ppa:ubuntuone/stable ?
<dobey> Chipaca: yep
<Chipaca> dobey: and does that right now have the same fixes as /beta?
<dobey> not right now, no
<Chipaca> dobey: soon?
<dobey> but it will have the new stable releases soon
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: so... as per dobey's recommendation as I read it now, remove the /beta ppa, add the /stable one, and as soon as a new version of stable lands, downgrade manually
<Chipaca> j_galvez: that would be something along the lines of apt-get install {python-ubuntuone-client,ubuntuone-client{,-gnome,-tools}}=1.0.somethingsomethingsomething (as per the output of apt-cache policy)
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: ok so what is the PPA for the stable branch?
<dobey> and python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol=1.0.1
<dobey> jj_galvez: ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<dobey> jj_galvez: you can just edit the current entr{y,ies} and replace /beta with /stable
 * Chipaca hugs the ppa:<project>/<ppa name> thing
<dobey> s/project/person or team/
<Chipaca> dobey: yeah, that
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: dobey: Ok so just to make sure I've got it right, disable the beta ppa and enable the stable one, When the new version of u1 lands in the stable branch downgrade to that one, which will be a 1.0x version -- is that correct?
<Chipaca> jj_galvez: correct
<jj_galvez> Chipaca: got it thanks I'll do that now
<jcastro> dobey: is there a bug for autologin and apps someplace that you happen to know about? I notice u1 isn't the only one
<jcastro> I'd like to follow along
<dobey> jcastro: the keyring thing?
<jcastro> it seems that when autologin is enabled nm spams me too
<dobey> jcastro: i don't know if there is one filed against keyring or gdm, but gdm is probably the place for it
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> ta
<dobey> jcastro: yes, because autologin doesn't use the password, so it can't unlock your keyring
<statik> join #terminator
<dobey> jcastro: autologin is insecure. so you might as well just make your keyring insecure too :)
<jcastro> yeah, I just don't need the keyring is all, it's my house, if the guy is already in my basement I'm already doomed.
<dobey> right
<dobey> so just change they keyring password to blank
<dobey> and then it will work
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so I go in there and delete in seahorse
<jcastro> but then it prompts me anyway
<jcastro> I'll mess with it
<dobey> did you delete the keyring, or change the password?
<jcastro> deleted it so it would prompt me for a new one
<dobey> you might have to log out, delete the file on disk, and then log in
<statik> if you open passwords and encryption keys, go to the passwords tab, right click on login, it lets you change the password
<statik> i've gotten that to work with autologin before
<jcastro> omg, that did it
<jcastro> thank you!
<dobey> yeah, that should work too
<dobey> but deleting in seahorse might be problematic :)
<CardinalFang> statik, I have a release/LP question for you.  I think there's a bug in Karmic desktopcouch that is worth fixing.  I've gone back to the rev for karmic and added a commit, and pushed that branch to launchpad.  How should I make that a new tip to work from?  Is that a new "series"?
 * statik looks at launchpad
<CardinalFang> statik, So far, there is only "trunk" series for d-c.
<statik> CardinalFang: dobey would know for sure since he's done it for ubuntuone-client. I think yes, you would fork off a series from the 0.5 release that was in karmic
<statik> so you have a place to release 0.5.1 from
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> branch from the stable revision
<dobey> and make a new series in launchpad
<dobey> and push the branch to lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/desktopcouch/stable-0-5
<dobey> (and call the series stable-0-5)
<dobey> and then link the branch to the series in the lp ui
<dobey> i typed all that for nothign!
<dobey> CardinalXiminez_: a pox upon your ISP!
<dobey> nice
<CardinalXiminez_> Sorry, dobey.  What?
<dobey> 16:26 < dobey> branch from the stable revision
<dobey> 16:27 < dobey> and make a new series in launchpad
<dobey> 16:27 < dobey> and push the branch to  lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/desktopcouch/stable-0-5
<dobey> 16:27 < dobey> (and call the series stable-0-5)
<dobey> 16:27 < dobey> and then link the branch to the series in the lp ui
<CardinalFang> dobey, rawk.  Thanks.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, this is my conservative change to karmic's package.  Please eyeball it for me.
<CardinalFang> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/karmic/revision/96
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I see nothing wrong with that
<CardinalFang> thisfred, thanks.
<thisfred> np
<CardinalFang> Alright, I have a stable series with signed release tarballs for 0.5.1 and a new 0.6 release with signed tarballs.  I'll harass james_w about new lucid and updating karmic on Moon-day.
<CardinalFang> G'night, all.
* irc.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
#ubuntuone 2009-12-12
<emurphy> test 1 2
<rtgz> We need to invent something really crazy with U1 file sync. The regular sync calls for Dropbox analogy, not that *special*...
 * rtgz is listening to this week's FLOSS Weekly podcast http://twit.tv/floss99 with our own Stuart Langridge @sil talking about Ubuntu One.
<rtgz> honk, btw
<rtgz> and please please please, don't do what Amazon did - I was browsing for the music there, got all my payment method sorted... and... This is not available in your country... ARRRGH...
<rtgz>  Btw, vCard... evo-couchdb != vCard...
<rtgz> comment re podcast: Shared folder does not appear as anything new, i.e. there is virtually no mean to find out that you have been offered a share until you go to your email
<rtgz> comment re podcast: "2 gigs will be a loong way" - Bug #475636
<ubottu> Bug 475636 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/475636 is private
<rtgz> Next q: current version delays syncdaemon loading until OAuth token is retrieved. What about other SD queries (e.g. from Nautilus) - they will fire up syncdaemon the same way (e.g. with get_root()) , is there any harm?
<thomastp> anyonke know how important gnomekeyring is for desktopcouch ?
<thomastp> it's not there for maemo, and I'd prefer to avoid it
<rtgz> thomastp, desktopcouch stores username and password for Basic auth in gnome keyring
<thomastp> rtgz: understood, but it would still work without doing that or it would blow up ?
<rtgz> thomastp, it will start couchdb but will probably cry a lot about gnome keyring. I can try that to see what happens, if you have some time :)
<thomastp> sure
<thomastp> I might as well try as well in scratchbox
<rtgz> thomastp, nope, does not start, cries about NoKeyringDaemonError
<thomastp> rtgz: hm, may need to patch that out then
<rtgz> thomastp, yup, in wants only username and password, so that should be easy to hack
<rtgz> thomastp, is there any N* emulator?
<thomastp> rtgz: yeah, scratchbox
<thomastp> not really an emulator, but good enough
<rtgz> thomastp, I believe one has to own a real device to get the filesystem image...  Eh, N900 not officially available in Ukraine... as well as iPhone and all Android-based devices, though...
<thomastp> rtgz: not at all
<thomastp> rtgz: you can download the fremantle scratchbox sdk and set it up without owning a device
<Henry_BR> Hello, I don't know how to connect my computer to Ubuntu One. No page of connection was shown and I already have an Ubuntu One account; may anyone help me?
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, if you start Ubuntu One from "Applications -> Internet", it should go to a web page where you can add your computer
<Henry_BR> facundobatista: no page is shown
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, or you already added your computer to the system?
<Henry_BR> facundobatista: I'd like to add my computer to ubuntu one
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, starting Ubuntu One, it does not open your firefox?
<Henry_BR> facundobatista: not
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, from command line, start "seahorse"
<Henry_BR> facundobatista: there is an option: go to web... but it just open a login page where I can login, but no option to connect my computer
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, there you can see if you already have a UbuntuOne token
<Henry_BR> facundobatista:  just messengers and desktop couch
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, no "UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com"?
<Henry_BR> facundobatista: no
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, which files do you have in "$HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log"?
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, I'm shooting blind now, UbuntuOne should open your browser if you don't have the token
<Henry_BR> facundobatista: oauth-login.log, suncdaemon.log, suncdaemon.log.2009-12-12_13-30-21, syncdaemonexceltions.log, suncdaemon-exceltions.log.2009-12-12_13-30-21
<facundobatista> Henry_BR, you should open a bug about this...
<Henry_BR> facundobatista: isn't there one?
<rtgz> Henry_BR, let's rule common stuff out
<rtgz> Henry_BR, wget http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> Henry_BR, python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<Henry_BR> rtgz: i've already tried
<rtgz> Henry_BR, ah, no issues then
<Henry_BR> rtgz: it prints that nothing was found.. it does't say anything
<rtgz> Henry_BR, ok, then we'll need the logs
<Henry_BR> how do I send? for who?
<rtgz> Henry_BR, the files can be pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com, we are most interested in oauth-login.log, syncdaemon.log and syncdaemon-exceptions.log immediately after you start the applet, additionally you may want to start ubuntuone-client-applet from the command line
<rtgz> Henry_BR, ... as the applet might print out some more info.
<Henry_BR> rtgz: looks like a page is opening... just a minute
<rtgz> Henry_BR, additionally, what browser are you using?
<Henry_BR> rtgz: fisrt was firefox, i have just installed ubuntu, now
<Henry_BR> rtgz: but nothing hapens
<rtgz> Henry_BR, so is the page opening?
<Henry_BR> rtgz: i have installed chrome and try to open ubuntu one by app/internet/ubuntuone
<Henry_BR> rtgz: and nothing........ =\
<Henry_BR> rtgz: now, you have said to me.. I have closed ubuntu one app and open it with command line in console
<Henry_BR> and it works, opened my chrome and add the computer =)
<Henry_BR> rtgz: mistery
<rtgz> Henry_BR, so this is the first time you started ubuntuone-client, right?
<rtgz> Henry_BR, you did not exit the applet and restarted again
<rtgz> Henry_BR, then you quit the applet and started it from the command line
<rtgz> Henry_BR, then it worked. Is it correct description of the actions?
<Henry_BR> rtgz: fisrt i tried and nothing hapens... i shutdown my computer and now i have tried again, nothing hapens. I closed and tried open from command line(not from applications/internet/,,,) and it works.
<Henry_BR> from applications the app worked.. but no page of "add computer" was shown
<rtgz> Henry_BR, I've seen such behavior, but... could you post your logs, to help reproducing that?
<Henry_BR> yes
<Henry_BR> i'm preparing it
<Henry_BR> (sorry for my english :P )
<Henry_BR> rtgz: may i paste the sync..da...log.<date_here>  too?
<rtgz> Henry_BR, it happens here at #ubuntuone at least twice, but the bug might not have been caught. I tried reproducing that locally with various spells but.. nothing
<rtgz> Henry_BR, yes, sure!
<Henry_BR> rtgz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340119/
<Henry_BR> rtgz: sync is working too =)
<Henry_BR> rtgz: thank you, my i help with another thing?
<rtgz> Henry_BR, yep, once kicked it starts to fly pretty nicely...
<Henry_BR> rtgz: I didn't understand
<rtgz> Henry_BR, that's a joke, nevermind, I don't know how to translate it properly, sorry for that :) I am not an English native speaker
<Henry_BR> rtgz: ok, thanks, i'm going. bye
<sampattuzzi> Does the desktopcouch UI for pairing computer exist in Karmic or is it still in development?
<mandel> hello, is anyone getting this from the trunk of desktopcocuh: File "desktopcouch/local_files.py", line 68, in __init__
<mandel>     admin_password = _self._make_random_string(10)
<mandel> NameError: global name '_self' is not defined
#ubuntuone 2009-12-13
<purplefool> hello, was wondering if someone could give me a bit of an introduction to ubuntuone.  i have no idea what it is and would like a quick 'this is ubuntuone' if i could.
<gourgi> QUESTION: in U1 addressbook at evolution what is the difference if i "copy the addressbook for ofline usage" or not?
<gourgi> does it make any difference at all? i mean the db is already locally right?
 * cwraig honk
<cwraig> I heard about you guys on FLOSS (twit.tv) and thought i should check it out. Ive since got my 50Gb and syncing my photos between my home and my parents. Works great, offsite backup done easy. (both on karmic)
<jinxx> Does anybody know how to create a public folder in ubuntu one? (so that anybody, not necessarily somebody with a launchpad account can access the files therein)
<dobey> you can't yet
<jinxx> any idea when I will be able to?
<dobey> public shares are being actively worked on, so sometime in the next few months.
<jinxx> thanks for your help.
<dobey> sure
#ubuntuone 2010-12-13
<uinfix> Ubuntu One shows "Disconnected" in Preferences any help ?
<zmjb1> How do I find free tunes in Ubuntu One store
<zmjb1> I'm new and exploring
<zmjb1> whether I want to sign up
<zmjb1> if it is worth my while
<zmjb1> Anyone?
<JamesTait> Happy Monday!
 * karni struggles on statistics lecture :<
<karni> JamesTait: happy Monday ;)
<karni> god my tutor is hopeless
<karni> *lecturer
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<JamesTait> Hey karni. :) Good weekend? Get any of that sleep thing? ;)
<karni> morning duanedesign
<karni> JamesTait: did get some sleep, but college stuff took over majority of weekend time - so I'm pretty sad. hope to do some coding today in the afternoon
<karni> but it was definitely constructively spent time, thanks :)
<JamesTait> karni: That's good to hear. :)
<karni> JamesTait: hope you got some rest, too
<JamesTait> karni: I have two boys aged 7 and 4, so I never get rest!
<karni> JamesTait: ^-^
<karni> I had plans for u1files for android for the weekend. I ended up coding one simple networking assignment and reading up on my bechelor of sciense thesis
<karni> I'm keeping Chad from making his contributions. I so need to get that code ready.
<karni> JamesTait: if I can ask out of curiosity, what are you working on today?
<JamesTait> karni: I'm working on the Ubuntu One server side, as usual. My tasks will be many and varied. :)
<karni> JamesTait: oh, cool :) many, varied, and secret! ^ ^
<JamesTait> karni: Well of course! This is the evil, closed-source Ubuntu One server, after all. :-P
<karni> JamesTait: haha. I don't actually think of it that way :)
<karni> Canonical has to make money out of services, U1 amongst others
<JamesTait> karni: Conspiracy theories abound. "It's a trap!" It's a difficult balancing act.
<karni> JamesTait: I was thinking of writing U1 server just for fun as bechelor of science project, but eventually thought it's a terribly bad idea. even if I succeeded, I wouldn't want to release it anyway.
<karni> JamesTait: yes, I'm aware of that :<
<karni> JamesTait: so until Canonical want's to release U1 server source, I'm still happy with it.
<JamesTait> brb, rebooting
<dutchie> hi, i have ubuntu one refusing to connect for an auth error or something, and i can't work out how to get the right credentials in
<dutchie> http://pastebin.com/RsmxkU8a
<karni> dutchie: try u1sdtool --disconnect; sleep 2; u1sdtool --connect; u1sdtool -s
<karni> dutchie: paste it to pastebin, and post the link here
<dutchie> it's the same as before
<karni> alt+f2, type seahorse, <Enter>, find Ubuntu One token, delete it
<dutchie> done, what now? the disconnect line again?
<karni> dutchie: lucid or maverick?
<dutchie> maverick
<karni> killall ubuntu-sso-login
<karni> u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<karni> dutchie: ↑
<karni> dutchie: after those two commands you should see the login screen
<dutchie> yes, thanks
<karni> dutchie: you're welcome.
<dutchie> now it seems to be stuck on http://pastebin.com/Rp7iJSLk and just pops up the signin window every u1sdtool -c
<karni> Not User huh..
<karni> duanedesign: any hint's on that (dutchie) ↑ ?
<karni> dutchie: i'm currently on a lecture, but stick around for more help.
<dutchie> ok
<duanedesign> dutchie: on maverick?
<duanedesign> oop i see it now
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> dutchie: ok after deletingthe token. sudo killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<dutchie> login window said success...
<dutchie> and u1sdtool -s says "processing queues"
<dutchie> thanks
<duanedesign> connection: With User With Network ?
<dutchie> yup
<karni> duanedesign: ah.. I probably forgot about sudo ;) hehe
<zyga> is the move operation between two shared folders a no-op?
<zyga> I have ~/Ubuntu One/something and ~/Directory (also synced)
<zyga> and I moved somethin from ~/Ubuntu One/something to ~/Directory
<zyga> according to u1sdtool --waiting-content and --metadata it's being uploaded
<zyga> is that really going to upload or will it notice that it already has the same file on the server
<karni> zyga: I think it's like "remove the folder from A, upload the folder to B"
<karni> zyga: I'm pretty sure it will upload. like 80% sure.
<zyga> uh :/
<zyga> that's not good
<zyga> the same operation within a share is just a rename
<karni> duanedesign: U1 will delete and re-upload a moved folder, won't it?
<zyga> is this a well known issio?
<twig11> I need help troubleshooting Ubuntu One. I'm running Maverick PowerPC on an iBook G4, and I used the Ubuntu One preference app to sign in the first time. It synced all right, but when I logged into my account online, it showed four connections for the same computer. I removed all but one through the web interface, and now whenever I open the Ubuntu One preferences app it just says synchronizing for a few seconds, then disconnects without a
<twig11> Oh yeah, honk!
<nessita> stand up in 5
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> alecu, mandel, ralsina, dobey?
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> nessita: go!
<nessita> DONE: bug #688694
<nessita> TODO: bug #674459 and bug #689646
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688694 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add syncdaemon autoconnect option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688694
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674459 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After machine adding, show folders tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674459
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689646 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Allow subscribe/unsubscribe from UDF list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689646
<thisfred> DONE: bindwoodness TODO: more bindwood, hopefully get somewhere with the new functionality BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> ralsina!
<ralsina> DONE: I kinda understand the code now
<ralsina> TODO: woking on getting my devel. environment up
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no notebook until tomorrow, working on a sloooow VM :-(
<ralsina> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Paperwork overhead (holidays, perdiem, taxes, etc…). Bug triaging. Still working on IPC by allowing a way to inject the logging to the COM object (we want a unified log).
<mandel> TODO: Finish with IPC, add integration tests (python calling .net). Integrates solution in SD (maybe today is to early for that.)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel looks at alecu
<alecu> DONE: pushed final zg for syncdaemon branch (bug #674252).
<alecu> TODO: get it reviewed. start with bindwood. Buy tickets to dallas
<alecu> BLOCKED: I hate dallas
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 111)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<nessita> alecu: you're going to dallas?
<mandel> nessita: now, I'm scared, how needs to go (my mail client is kinda shit this days…)
<alecu> nessita, I am.
<nessita> dobey: stand up?
<mandel> nessita: do we have general mail with that or a wiki, or something (pidgin would be as good)
<nessita> mandel: I'm lost, general mail with what? :-)
<mandel> nessita: with who goes to dallas, I fear I lost it, or something
<mandel> I never heard a word about it and I simply assumes I was not going :)
<ralsina> AFAIK, it's like this
<nessita> mandel: let's ask Chipaca (as far as I know you're not going)
<ralsina> I was supposed to go, but I can't because of passport / visa problems
<nessita> any other stand up comment?
<ralsina> other than that I don't know who is going, you have to ask chipaca
<ralsina> But I don't think there has been an announcement yet :-)
<mandel> ralsina: ah, ok, I just want to be sure I did not loose the mail, for the rest, if it is on the air, it is on the air :)
 * mandel is happy he did not screw it up
<ralsina> or I am losing mail too :-D
<mandel> ralsina: cool, that means I can blame the manager hehe
<Chipaca> mandel: ralsina *is* the manager
 * Chipaca fades into the shadows
<ralsina> chipaca: I think he meant blaming me, yes :-)
<mandel> Chipaca: I was blaming ralsina
<mandel> always blame the new guy
<ralsina> madel: we have to maintain a proper chain of blame here
<mandel> ralsina: yes, if that does not work, well we will never get anywhere, the blame could me lost, and you never want to loose the blame 'cause if you do, you will not be able to wear white in your wedding
<mandel> ok I think I lost it there :P
<mandel> too much coffee
<alecu> Chipaca, thisfred: I've set up everything so I can go to Dallas. Yahoo! (?)
<thisfred> alecu: ok, then we better start getting tickets
<dobey> what did i do on thursday exactly
<dobey> meh
<thisfred> fix things? :)
<dobey> of course, but which things exactly :)
<dobey> and that is the sound of X crashing
<dobey> brought to you by Mozilla Firefox 4.0 Beta 7
<nessita> dobey: hey there. A new bug was reported re: nautilus crashes and high cpu usage, and a new comment was added on bug #674876
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674876 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus keeps opening when ubuntu one plugin is installed (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 40)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674876
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: yo
<mandel> dobey: hello, can you help me with a little thing?
<dobey> what's up?
<mandel> dobey: I do not know what is the best way to add some code to ubuntuone-client with the current autotools setup? I do know with a setup.py
<dobey> mandel: to add python code?
<mandel> dobey: yes, let me elaborate a bit more to try and make sense
<dobey> mandel: if it's a new package, you'd need to add the directory to the pypackages variable in Makefile.am (like the others are defined), or if it's just a new .py file in an existing package, just add the .py file
<mandel> dobey: we removed the SSO code from desktopouch that added the replication info to desktopcouch (it was not the place for it) we now need to add an extension point so that the scripts gets added to the desktopcouch extension point
<mandel> dobey: I'll get you an example of the setup to be done so that it makes more sense, give me a min to find it
<dobey> you mean, you want ubuntuone-client to install python code into the desktocouch namespace?
<mandel> dobey: kind of, with the example it makes more sense
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey: I do not know if this are the best examples, but they do explain the idea: http://jimmyg.org/blog/2010/python-setuptools-egg-plugins.html
<mandel> and http://reinout.vanrees.org/weblog/2010/01/06/zest-releaser-entry-points.html
<mandel> dobey: we have defined the entry point in desktopcouch, and we should be adding a new entry in ubuntuone-client, since you are the one that knows the most about the package etc.. I wanted some gidence :)
<dobey> maybe i'm confused, but this method of implementing plug-ins/extensions seems horribly inefficient.
<mandel> dobey: what did you understand?
<dobey> it iterates over every single installed .egg-info directory looking for the entry_points.txt and then has to load all of them, and then import the correct modules/functions for ones that match
<mandel> dobey: yes, the loading of them is major crap
<mandel> dobey: in our case we just have one, but I'm more than open to find a diff way to do it, do you know any other one? We can make the necesary changes in desktopcouch very fast
<dobey> mandel: i have 132 .egg-info files in /usr/share/pyshared. that is a lot of disk access to end up loading nothing in the end
<dobey> mandel: and i don't think the "hook up desktopcouch to the u1 syncing" necessarily belongs in ubuntuone-client
<dobey> given that desktopcouch syncing should be able to work without file syncing at all
<mandel> dobey: I agree is crap but I do not have any other idea. Regarding its inclusion i ubuntuone-client, I mention it because it is needed by the preferences dialog since if the code is not there the account info is not replicated
<dobey> well why not similar to how bzr does it?
<dobey> just load python code from a known path
<mandel> dobey: mmm do they do that, that does not sound very secure...
<dobey> mandel: uhm, how is it any less secure than loading arbitrary code from PYTHONPATH?
<dobey> mandel: the way bzrlib loads plug-ins is not any less secure than simply using python to write code
<mandel> dobey: just asking, not stating :)
<mandel> dobey: what about zope interfaces, would you consider that any better?
<dobey> i don't know what that entails exactly, but let's avoid zope
<ralsina> In general, as long as you load from the system's python folders it's secure as long as the system itself is not compromised. If the system is compromised, nothing is safe.
<ralsina> The home folder is something else, but we are not doing that here.
<dobey> mandel: the entry_points concept is fine if it can be limited to only loading modules under say desktopcouch.plugins or something
<ralsina> So don't worry too much about security
<dobey> well we can worry about security, and just rewrite everything in Vala instead ;)
<mandel> dobey: haha I was expecting that from you ;)
<ralsina> Well, you know, all this applies just as well to C ;-)
<ralsina> LD_PRELOAD is your friend and all that
<dobey> well i don't think users screwing up their environment of their own volition is a "security problem"
<dobey> more like a PEBKAC
<ralsina> I'm just saying that so this doesn't get sidetracked too far. Security is not too important here, efficiency may be important here, maybe not even that important.
<dobey> efficiency is very important
<dobey> the blueprint is "make desktopcouch performance not suck"
<ralsina> well, startup performance <> performance as a whole
<dobey> adding lots of disk i/o to the process doesn't make it faster :)
<ralsina> But sure, if there is a way to make this faster and it's not a huge problem, go ahead :-)
<dobey> well there is, because it's only one plug-in we care about, and i don't expect lots of people are going to write plug-ins in this respect
<ralsina> For example, have you seen yapsy?
<ralsina> Very easy plugin mechanism, efficient, too.
<dobey> mandel: why is the SSO bit being removed anyway?
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: so, just to double check, we are doing the following in desktopcouch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543111/
<dobey> ralsina: well, it's Python. the whole language is a plug-in mechanism :)
<ralsina> mandel: let me check the docs on that
<dobey> mandel: i'm saying we should not be doing that. cannon vs. mosquito problem
<mandel> dobey: because it means that there are Ubuntu One client specific bt sthat use SSO and Desktopcouch maintained in desktopcouch. This has two problems, one it drags Ubuntu SSO as a dependency that we do not need, in adds a extra concern to Desktopcoch that has nothing to do with us :)
<dobey> well you only need it when using that bit of code
<dobey> and it has everything to do with desktopcouch. it certainly has nothing to do with file sync :)
<dobey> we can make it a "plug-in" and keep it in the desktopcouch tree, and just add another binary package in Ubuntu for it, and call it desktopcouch-ubuntuone or something
<mandel> dobey: I agree, it is just used for the preferences, which are leaving for the new ones...
<dobey> have it installed by default, and depend on the necessary bits, and et voila, happy
<mandel> dobey: that sounds like a good idea :)
<ralsina> I like it
<dobey> the fact that ubuntuone-preferences is what sets up the replication in desktopcouch is a horrible thing, anyway
<mandel> dobey: I'll need to talk with thisfred, vds and Cardinalfang about it, but I see no issues with that
<dobey> why oh why is it snowing
<mandel> dobey: yes… sometimes bad ideas happen, my parents had one around 1983 ;)
<thisfred> dobey: I tend to agree. At the very least it should never break because of it
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> mandel: now you've gone and made me feel old :)
<mandel> thisfred: did you follow the conversation :)
<thisfred> not at all :)
<dobey> syncing files should not depend on desktopcouch and syncing desktopcouch should not depend on files sync
<mandel> thisfred: ok, quick summary, remember that SSO code we removed from desktopcouch?
<thisfred> vaguely :)
<mandel> ralsina: if we do this, that is, move the code to a diff package, there is nothing I know that block a new ubuntuone-client .deb
<dobey> in fact, desktopcouch-pair should perhaps play some part
<ralsina> mandel: nice
<ralsina> How about what blocks a desktopcouch package? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: will lokk at it as soon as I agree with thisfred about destopcouch, he's smart, it should be quick :)
<dobey> and if i can get my new spare time project in a workable state this week, it would be nice to start moving some of our projects over to using it
<mandel> thisfred: I was saying, the SSO code was added so that the preferences pane knew about the account info, it was removed since it was ugly code and was out of the desktopcouch scope
<thisfred> mandel: yep I agree
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> thisfred: dobey correctly says that it could be a diff package called desktopcouch-ubuntuone, that could be used to do so (dobey correct me if I\m wrong)
<mandel> thisfred: which should b likw 20 lines of code or so, what do you think?
<dobey> mandel: package, not necessarily project.
<mandel> dobey: sorry I mean package :)
<dobey> making a new project for one tiny file seems a bit much
<thisfred> dobey: just to be clear, why not u1prefs? This is where the authentication for filesync is also taken care of or not?
<dobey> mandel: yeah, i was just trying to make it clear for the general discussion
<dobey> thisfred: a) u1prefs is supposed to be going away, b) prefs doing all the auth is dumb, c) filesync depending on desktocouch to do stuff is dumb d) desktopcouch depending on files sync to be able to sync to u1 is dumb
<mandel> dobey: thx :)
<dobey> thisfred: the currently working solution is working, but it's a horrible design and simply a quick solution based on past mistakes, rather than doing it the best possible way
<thisfred> dobey: I didn't know it was going away, and I agree with c and d
<dobey> thisfred: well u1-control-panel is supposed to replace it
<thisfred> dobey: but the preferences doing the auth doesn't seem that bad to me
<thisfred> dobey: and that won't be doing the authentication at all?
<dobey> thisfred: it should be possible for me to install desktopcouch and connect it to my ubuntuone account, without having to install or use anything having to do with file sync at all
<mandel> thisfred, dobey: It would be nice to talk with nessita, maybe we do not need this any more, it depends on u1-control-panel, but ofcourse we will be braking the current code
<mandel> nessita: are you around?
<thisfred> dobey: well, does filesync work without the u1 control panel?
<dobey> thisfred: u1-control-panel does handle sign-up/login in the broad and vague "everything that falls under ubuntuone" sense, but that doesn't mean it should always be required to work
<ralsina> I agree with dobey
<dobey> thisfred: it should. whether it does or not though, i am not sure
<thisfred> I don't see why it couldn't though, as long as IT does not depend on either, but it probably does
<ralsina> Those dependencies seem backwards
<thisfred> I'm not sure how they flow, right now
<dobey> well syncdaemon *SHOULD* be calling the dbus auth method when you tell it to connect
<dobey> u1cp should really just be a place that consolidates information, but not necessarily the place you must go to be able to do anything at all
<thisfred> I vote for the clean solution, unless it's going to take a lot of time. I want to believe mandel when he says 20 lines of code...
<thisfred> dobey: yeah I agree, it should just be a UI layer over command line API that exists
<dobey> well i don't know what was removed exactly, but it should not be a hard problem at all to make it possible for desktopcouch to pair to u1, without requiring all the other u1 client stuff
<thisfred> mandel: Do you know what to do, or do we need to think about how to do this?
<dobey> but i'm guessing nothing is actually designed to work as i would think it should :)
<thisfred> and also, do you have any time to do it?
<thisfred> dobey: that's pretty much a given ;)
<mandel> thisfred, dobey, give me 5 min, I got to sort something at home
<nessita> mandel: I'm about to have lunch
<mandel> nessita: ok, no worries
<nessita> mandel: can I get back to you in 15 minutes?
<mandel> thisfred: I'd like to talk with vds and CardinalFang before we do anything and see veryones point of view, I'm sure the can think issues that we have ignored, as soon as we have something done, I can find time
<mandel> thisfred: although it depends on how much they give me for windows :P
<mandel> nessita: sure, is a quick question, but certainly we can talk again when ever you finish eating does strange vegan things you eat :)
 * nessita will be back
<mandel> nessita: we talk about it tom, I need to visit a friend in the hospital (kidney replacement)
<dobey> ok, must get lunch myself
<nessita> mandel: i'm back
<mandel> nessita: we were talking about the SSO  code that we included in desktopcouch and later removed, do you remember it?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> mandel: I read a bit of backlog but I'm not sure I got the problem/thing to solve
<kklimonda1> hey u1 guys, I have a small question
<nessita> kklimonda1: shoot
<mandel> nessita:  the code was removed, then we added an extension point so that it could be added trough the setuptools, yet I had a question of how to add that in ubuntuone-client, my question for you is, is it worth it? will this code be used with u1-control-panel?
<kklimonda1> against which project should I report a bug about my files disappearing completely from u1 server? beuno has tried to help me at the weekend (and I've managed to restore them from a local backup) but it still should be reported :)
<beuno> kklimonda1, I'd gues the client
<mandel> kklimonda1: was it my fault (aka windows?)
<mandel> :P
<nessita> mandel: so, the code that was added and removed was meant to do the pairing betweeb u1 and dc, right?
<kklimonda1> mandel: not really, you can sleep safe - I won't be hunting you down :P
<mandel> nessita: yes
<mandel> kklimonda1: it that case, I would always blame rodrigo hehe :P
<kklimonda1> beuno: ok, I have backed up all logs from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log - I'm going to attach them all, hope that helps
<nessita> mandel: so that code is independent from the control panel, as far as I know
<nessita> mandel: and as far as I know we do need that code running
<kklimonda1> mandel: unfortunately he has moved from the U1 team and I can't blame him anymore :/
<nessita> mandel: what does that code do, exactly? what does "pairing" mean? :-)
<mandel> nessita: ok, so, we do need that code, but it ha no place in u1-control-panel, or u1-client, right?
<mandel> nessita: let me get you the explanation of a better developer, one min
<nessita> mandel: can you describe what that code do exactly? we'll find the bets place for it. For example: how many times do we need that run? once per computer adding? once per computer restart?
<nessita> once per syncdaemon restart? all the time?
<nessita> yes, I'll wait
<mandel> nessita: the person that reported this bug 629095 ahs a better idea
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 629095 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntu One pairing code needs to be added (affects: 2) (heat: 37)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629095
<mandel> nessita: si soy malvado jejeje
<mandel> nessita:  the pastebin is still there, and I'm hoping the bug refreshes your mind.. or makes you hate me more, one of the two (or both :) )
<nessita> mandel: I remember the bug, but back then (and now) I didn't know what "pairing desktop couch with u1" mean
<nessita> mandel: can you specify: how many times do we need that run? once per computer adding? once per computer restart? once per syncdaemon restart? all the time?
<kklimonda1> beuno: I've created bug 689760 and attached content of the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log there - hope that someone can figure out how did I end up deleting my files :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689760 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "files gone from the server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689760
<mandel> hahaha ok, I though you knew, by looking at the code, it should be once per new token, yet we need to register to the dbus event somewhere, atm we do that in the desktopcouch service
<mandel> nessita: ^
<beuno> kklimonda1, thank you, facundobatista is probably the right guy to look into it
<mandel> nessita: so atm everytime we start the desktopcouch service we register to the events
<mandel> Chipaca: ping
<nessita> mandel: right, so from my POV, we need to do that in a separated service. I'm working on a branch that provides credentials service specifically for Ubuntu One, and I think that that code should be located in that module
<nessita> dobey: would you agree? ^
<mandel> nessita: I believe that u1 desktopcouch pairing means setting up the management db so that it knows how to replicate your desktopcouch db with our servers, does it make sense?
<nessita> mandel: I think so, but as per what you described, this code is being run every time dc is started on every boot?
<mandel> nessita: yes, because if the user removes his credentials and creates new ones, we need to add the pairing accordingly
<nessita> mandel: ok, but what happens in this scenario:
<nessita> user adds its computer one single time, that adding emits CredentialsFound. Then, a bunch of apps requests to SSO the token for U1 for this user, and the CredentialsFound signal is emitted 800 times
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, one example of the files you deleted?
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: you mean an actual file, its name or what? :)
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, the name, to search for it in the logs
<mandel> nessita: nothing, lines 59 and 62: https://pastebin.canonical.com/36655/
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: that's the point - they are not in logs, they were never downloaded back from U1 to my computer
<mandel> kklimonda1: do you know a guy called kevin (it was kevin, right facundo?)
<mandel> hehehe
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: what I do, before each upgrade to the dev release is moving my $HOME to /home/BACKUP and starting up with the clean sheat
<nessita> mandel: ok
<nessita> mandel: do you have the bug report you're working on?
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, you see the files in the web ui?
<kklimonda1> mandel: nope, I was really drunk.. erm, I mean should I know him? ;)
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: no, the whole ~/Pictures/ was gone
<mandel> mandel: he is one of my stupid jokes, dont worry too much, you know me :)
<mandel> nessita: let me find it
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, so, if you don't see them in the web ui, it's not that they're not getting back from U1 into your computer, but that they're not anywhere
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: I think I did uncheck "Synchronize this folder" because it didn't do anything and I decided >>hey, it's a good idea to "restart it"<<
<facundobatista> beuno, kklimonda1 say you restored the files?
<mandel> nessita: bug 668868
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668868 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Move the SSO code out of desktopcouch (affects: 1) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668868
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, to restart what?
<mandel> nessita: the bug has to parts, remove it, which is done and add it somewhere, which is why we are talking :)
<nessita> mandel: the add one I'm interested in
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: to make ~/Pictures/ sync again :)
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, I'm lost
<mandel> nessita: we can add a new bug with the add one, and point to the original bug
<nessita> kklimonda1: question: in the bug report you said you made a clean natty install. Does that involves a newly created home? did you keep the syncdaemon metadata untouched?
<mandel> nessita: we have to decide the best location for this code
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: ok, from the beginning - I've moved my $HOME to /home/BACKUP and installed natty from scratch
<nessita> mandel: the new bug should be in ubuntuoneclient
<mandel> nessita: as you consider more appropiate
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, when you moved your $HOME, you were logged as you? was ubuntuone-syncdaemon running?
<nessita> mandel: u1client for sure, then we need to decide where in u1client
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: no, I've done it from the install cd when /home was mounted inside /target/
<nessita> mandel: when dobey comes back, I want his opinion on putting that with the soontobeborn module to provide dedicated u1 auth
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, ok
<mandel> nessita: ok, he had an idea of what to do, so talk with him too and decide
<kklimonda1> nessita: no - I've started with a new profile and only copied few files back (~/.mozilla, evolution config)
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, you installed natty, and then what? moved stuff back? or added the machine to ubuntuone and downloaded everything again?
<mandel> nessita: then let me know if you want me to help in that or not, but I'm kind of overloaded atm
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: No, I've just added the machine to ubuntuone and tried to download files again
<mandel> nessita: do you want me to file the bug, add an explanation and assign it to you?
<nessita> mandel: please file the bug and assign it to me. Please add some detail (the kind of detail we discussed here), since I may erad the report later and don't remember what was about
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, and at that point what happened? they did download?
<nessita> mandel: yes!
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: then, this saturday I've noticed that files weren't downloaded (~/Pictures/ was empty) so I decided to uncheck and check again "Synchronize this folder" in nautilus)
<mandel> nessita: deseos == ordenes ;)
<nessita> wow
<nessita> :-)
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: after that I've felt cold sweat run down ma back, I've logged into one.ubuntu.com and saw that the Pictures share isn't even there
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, Pictures was not a share, right?
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, and what beuno restored to you?
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: erm, no - normal folder, not shared with anyone. My bad
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: I keep there some pictures I've snapped with the camera and they were restored.
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: but I also keep some other files and they were not
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, ok
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: my photos were in the Photos/ subfolder and it's restored completely
<mandel> nessita: what is your lp username?
<nessita> mandel: nataliabidart
<mandel> nessita: dammed, I tried all the cominations of natty, nessita, natalia I could think of and I missed that one :P
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> nessita: let me know if you need more info bug 689772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689772 in ubuntuone-client "Desktopcouch and Ubuntu One pairing is missing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689772
<mandel> nessita: I tried to get as much history about the bug as possible, that conde has been jumping from one project to another for quite some time
<nessita> mandel: I'll read it asap, one sec
<mandel> nessita: np
<facundobatista> kklimonda1, I really don't know what could have happened, all basics work here... and it's not possible to do post-mortem debug without the logs, :(
<nessita> mandel: the bug is clear though you should re-read it and fix some typos (something you use positive sentences when meaning negative ones)
<mandel> nessita: ups, I'll read it too see what happen, although I'm quite a positive person
<nessita> jeje
<dobey> nessita: what's up?
<nessita> dobey: remember when mterry asked about how to authenticate a 3rd party service against U1? and we said that we should provide a u1-specific credentials service?
<kklimonda1> facundobatista: bummers, I was afraid you would say that - it did look like some weird corner case. I've hoped that maybe there is something in server logs that wiuld at least state what has happened
<nessita> dobey: I've been working on that though my branch is not finished yet. I'm bringing this up because I think that mandel's pairing code should go into that same module
<nessita> dobey: and before moving on with that, I wanted to know what you think
<dobey> nessita: well there are two parts to the problem
<nessita> kklimonda1: you sure you didn't copy the ubuntuone metadata?
<dobey> nessita: there are the bits that need to be passed to ubuntu-sso-client for authenticating to U1, and there are the parts that use the resulting credentials and do other things than simply authenticating
<nessita> kklimonda1: the other thing I can think of is that in natty, folder autosubscribe is off by default, so your Pictures/Photos folder  wasn't synchronized at startup. Did you check u1sdtool --list-folders?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> nessita: and the marjority of the desktopcouch code in question falls under that second category i think, and should probably stay inside desktopcouch
<nessita> dobey: but the fact that U1 needs pairing with dc seems a u1 problem, not a desktpocouch problem
<nessita> dobey: that is tied directly to getting new credentials
<nessita> (not even getting credentials but *new* credentials)
<dobey> nessita: the real problem is that the architecture isn't really designed to deal with this problem
<nessita> dobey: which architecture?
<dobey> nessita: the "get new credentials" stuff should be initializable from withing desktopcouch
<kklimonda1> nessita: I'm sure I didn't copy it. I didn't check u1sdtool --list-folders, I just went over all the folders I keep on U1 and checked the "synchronize this folder" checkbox - I see that both Music and Documents are on u1sdtool --list-folders list
<dobey> nessita: ubuntu one
<nessita> kklimonda1: and pictures wasn't... weird. Sounds like the problem happened right before the update, maybe
<nessita> kklimonda1: don't you have logs in your old home?
<nessita> dobey: ok, so if I'm following you correctly, I'm proposing to add a new module to u1
<nessita> dobey: that will take care of auth + on new credetials will pair dc service
<nessita> credentials*
<kklimonda1> nessita: I know that Pictures wasn't deleted from U1 before saturday as I've published a file from it at friday evening
<dobey> nessita: i think those two acts should be separate
<nessita> dobey: how would you separate them?
<kklimonda1> nessita: I should still have logs from my old home if you think they may help
<nessita> dobey: 2 different modules? the problem is that a separated module will not know if the credentials are new or not...
<nessita> kklimonda1: I do!
<dobey> nessita: to sync desktopcouch to u1, i shouldn't have to deal with files syncing to be able to do it, if i don't want to sync files
<dobey> nessita: currently, i have to set up files sync, and then let it set up desktopcouch replication, and then somehow manage to disable files sync
<nessita> dobey: but I never proposed mix this file sync
<dobey> it is a very weird architecture
<nessita> dobey: I'm proposing a separated module, independent from file sync
<nessita> like ubuntuone.credentials
<nessita> no need at all to have file sync enabled...
<nessita> or disabled or even running
<dobey> nessita: yes, but authenticating to u1, and setting up desktopcouch to sync to u1 are separate actions. they should be doable in an independent manner
<kklimonda1> nessita: attached to the bug 689760
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689760 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "files gone from the server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689760
<nessita> dobey: are you sure? let me share what I'm thinking on:
<nessita> dobey: suppose a 3rd party app requests tokens for U1, and they don't exist
<nessita> dobey: when SSO creates the new set of tokens, the pairing should happen immediately
<dobey> nessita: u1cp should do both. but i should be able to take both actions independently without the consequence of having the other necessarily be a requirement
<nessita> dobey: u1cp should not be mandatory to operate with u1
<dobey> i'm not saying it should be
<nessita> dobey: but if u1cp handles the pairing... and u1cp is not mandatory...
<nessita> how would you setup pairing without u1cp?
<dobey> nessita: but lets say i am a third party app
<nessita> let's
<dobey> if i want to sync a file to u1, my requesting credentials should not suddenly cause desktopcouch to be paired with u1
<nessita> dobey: hum point
<dobey> well, presumably desktopcouch-pair can set up pairing.
<nessita> dobey: what's desktopcouch-pair ?
<dobey> although currently, it only deals with the LAN side of pairing couchdb
<dobey> nessita: it's the tool to pair desktopcouch instances on your network
<dobey> via avahi
<nessita> dobey: but that's within dc project?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> I think that u1 should not "appear" in dc
<nessita> but the other way around
<dobey> well this is why the u1 bits should be inside a plug-in and we stick them in a desktopcouch-ubuntuone binary package
<dobey> but they are in the desktopcouch source tree
<nessita> dobey: right, the bug report is to remove it from there and add it somewhere in u1client
<dobey> it shouldn't be in u1client
<nessita> dobey: the question is where within u1client
<nessita> no?
<nessita> dobey: where then? (you're loosing me a bit)
<dobey> it should be in desktopcouch
<nessita> dobey: you're confusing me... you said that right now those bits "are in the desktopcouch source tree"
<nessita> and should not be there
<dobey> i didn't say they should not be there
<nessita> dobey: but you agreed that u1 bits should not be in dc, right?
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: so you think that u1 bits should be in dc?
<dobey> i don't see any good reason to not have the little bit of code for pairing with ubuntuone in desktopcouch
<nessita> dobey: separation of concerns, of course!
<nessita> u1 bits should not be inside dc, that's for sure, Just like u1 bits should not be in sso
<nessita> u1 bits belongs to u1client (or a u1 specific project)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm curious, are you following this conversation?
<ralsina> Yes
<ralsina> I am a bit confused, though
<nessita> ralsina: I'm very skilled with destopcouch, you should know
<dobey> as am i apparently
<nessita> I'm not*
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> :-D
<ralsina> ok, then
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: I'm confused too! :-)
<dobey> eh, the skill level of desktopcouch code is irrelevent
<ralsina> when you say separation of concerns, you mean "desktopcouch should not depend on ubuntuone" pr something else?
<nessita> ralsina: kinda, more like "desktopcouch should not be u1 aware"
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> dobey: I thought moving those bits into a separate package was your idea :-)
<dobey> that doesn't make any sense to me
<dobey> ralsina: package yes; project no
<ralsina> yes, I said package
<dobey> u1client != desktopcouch
<ralsina> in what PROJECT are they now, and where are they being proposed to be moved?
<dobey> and it only moves the same exact problem to another place
<dobey> merely the exact opposite
<ralsina> desktopcouch => u1client, right?
<nessita> ralsina: they are right now on desktopcouch project, I'm proposing moving them out. Not sure where to tough
<dobey> that is basically what nessita is proposing, yes
<nessita> though*
<nessita> ralsina: actually, mandel wants to move it, and I think it makes sense
<ralsina> well, since it's about u1 auth it makes sense (to me) that they be moved to the u1 project
<ralsina> dobey: explain briefly why that move is a bad idea
<dobey> i am proposing that the primary concern is the user experience, and that where the code lives is secondary
<ralsina> dobey: it's either unimportant to you (and it moves to u1-client), or it's important to you and you can explain it :-)
<dobey> ralsina: moving the desktopcouch pairing code to u1client simply reverses the problem; but it's still the same problem
<ralsina> in what way does the problem persist? In that paiting desktopcouch nowe reuires u1?
<dobey> if it is moved to u1-client; how would i pair desktopcouch to ubuntuone, without installing the filesysnc stuff?
<ralsina> Maybe the filesync stuff should be moved to a separate package eventually
<dobey> the real problem is that the way it currently works is just totally wrong
<dobey> and moving the code doesn't fix that; it'd still be totally wrong
<dobey> ralsina: file sync stuff is the only thing in ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> dobey: not anymore after this change
<ralsina> dobey: u1-client would become "file sync stuff and pairing to u1 accounts"
<dobey> ralsina: well moving 30 lines of python into the file sync code, and then moving all the file sync code somewhere else, seems like a dumb thing to do :)
<ralsina> That doesn't sounf like a stretch to me ;-)
<dobey> each service should be able to operate independently of the others
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: u1client also has the nautilus plugin, the icons, the libsyncdaemon code
<dobey> putting everything in u1client, will not achieve that
<nessita> the seitgesit code
<nessita> the zeitgesit code
<dobey> nessita: yes, but that's all related to the file syncing
<ralsina> dobey: for pairing to u1 you need the u1 client. That shouldn't surprise the user, if the concern is for the user experience.
<nessita> the gsd plugin
<dobey> ralsina: ubuntuone-client is perhaps a misleading name for that project now
<dobey> ralsina: 2 years ago, we only had file syncing service :)
<ralsina> dobey: could be. Not changing it right now, either ;-)
<dobey> really, ubuntuone-client would be "all the services"
<dobey> but that's not what it is
<dobey> the music store plug-ins are in there. the notes stuff isn't in there. the evolution bits aren't in there
<ralsina> dobey: that's ok, noone says everything is perfect. We are discussing a small thing, don't think so wide
<ralsina> In this specific case, the change in the user experience is "If I want to sync couchdb to u1, I now need to install u1-client"
<ralsina> That doesn't sound bad to me.
<dobey> ralsina: well it's a bit hard not to, when we have been having the other discussion of "move stuff stuff out of u1-client" and now this one where it's proposed to move something into it
<dobey> it is if you consider what installing u1-client means
<ralsina> dobey: why?
<dobey> because, as i said, the name is misleading in that respect. and it would violate the "separation of concerns"
<dobey> it just moves the concern to another place where it's not separate
<ralsina> dobey: it breaks separation of concerns on both places
<dobey> now, if ubuntuone-client was simply low level stuff and only dealt with authentication or something, that might be a different story
<dobey> but it isn't
<ralsina> OTOH I think way too much time is being wasted discussing a small change that has very little  visible effect in the end.
<nessita> dobey: suppose we all agree that u1 bits should not be in desktopcouch source code. Where would you put it, if not in u1-client?
<dobey> well as i said, i think it makes sense to allow connecting desktopcouch to ubuntuone without installing all of syncdaemon/zeitgeist/gnome/etc/etc
<ralsina> dobey: then generate a separate package for these 30 LOC
<ralsina> And don't make it depend on any of those.
<dobey> ralsina: you're conflating package and project in that statement
<ralsina> But put it in the u-client project, because it's the project that deals with u1, not on desktopcouch
<ralsina> dobey: nope, not really, I think
<dobey> i see no good reason to not keep the code on the desktopcouch side and generate the second package from there
<dobey> instead of generating a mostly unrelated package from u1-client
<nessita> dobey: the good reason is like you're mixing apples with oranges. By having the u1-dc bits on u1client, we're only mixing read apples with green apples
<ralsina> dobey: desktopcouch is not about ubuntu1
<dobey> nessita: not really
<nessita> dobey: because...
<dobey> nessita: because nothing in u1-client uses desktopcouch
<nessita> dobey: the u1 service uses it
<ralsina> dobey: that's not a very good reason, really.
<dobey> backwards
 * ralsina considers just deciding ;-)
<dobey> that's like saying the google service uses firefox
<nessita> no is not... but hey, ralsina is right, too much time in this :-(
<ralsina> dobey: u1-client will also become the source of API for 3rd parties. That's a good argument to provide it there.
<dobey> nessita:, alecu: is there a bug about the dbus issue in the cp tests?
<ralsina> At least the source of SOME api for SOME 3rd parties
<nessita> dobey: nopes, I can create one
<dobey> ralsina: which api?
<dobey> exactly
<dobey> the files sync api
<dobey> and it's already there
<ralsina> dobey: to be determined eventually. Not just the sync files API
<dobey> the desktopcouch api is elsewhere :)
<ralsina> Yes, but that's not the api to sync desktopcouch to u1
<ralsina> As you said you can use desktopcouch without u1. That's desktopcouch API
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> If you put it in a separate package, the dependencies argument doesn't hold water and it can be moved back to desktopcouch if it seems like a good idea some day in the future.
<dobey> and i can use u1 without desktopcouch
<ralsina> dobey: and you can use u1-client without installing this optional, separate package created from its tree.
<ralsina> Remember that the user doesn't see projects, he sees packages. And really, we can move it back if this solution sucks without ay ill effects.
<ralsina> Everyone semi-convinced? Enough to stop arguing at least? ;-)
<dobey> moving code around sucks
<dobey> especially if the argument is "we can move it back later if we think this solution sucks"
<nessita> dobey: bug #689800
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689800 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Dbus services are not isolated from session dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689800
<nessita> dobey: I don't think we'll be moving it back, we may move it to a more specific u1-place in the future. A place that we don't know yet.
<dobey> it doesn't matter
<nessita> but right now, this code is bugging desktopcouch fellows
<ralsina> +1 to what nessita says.
<dobey> the point is that every time we move code, it sucks
<dobey> why is the code bugging them?
<ralsina> dobey: I promise you we won't move it again for a while. Really.
<thisfred> I think we are spending too much time on this too, but I agree with dobey that u1 specific desktopcouch code is not out of place in the d-c project, as long as it is not in the desktopcouch package itself
<dobey> and i thought thisfred and i already agreed on this like 4 hours ago
<thisfred> in fact, there is other u1 specific code in there already
<nessita> thisfred: which one?
<thisfred> nessita: the replication service
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, didn't know that
<nessita> me neither
<nessita> thisfred: does that need to be moved as well?
<thisfred> well, in *theory* that could be made to replicate somewhere else
<ralsina> In that case, the separatio of concerns there doesn't break by keeping the code, or that code moves too. Hopefully the first option ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: oh right; though i was thinking mandel was suggesting it was removed as well
<thisfred> but there are no other servers that implement our API
<dobey> but either way it makes sense for that to be plug-in style code, and for the u1 service bits to be the default example plug-in
<thisfred> dobey: I don't think so, but even if we move that as well, I don't see a problem with desktopcouch.ubuntuone as part of the source tree/project
<dobey> thisfred: well, anyone could implement their own authentication/pairing API similar to ours, and have their own replication service
<nessita> I think that ubuntuone.desktopcouh makes more sense, but as long as those u1 bits are not in the dc package, I can settle
<thisfred> dobey: sure, but as long as that hasn't happened yet, I'm skeptical about the genericity of the code
<dobey> thisfred: well i think the code is pluggable generally, there
<ralsina> good
<thisfred> what we call it I'm agnostic on, but I think for now the desktopcouch project is the best place for it
<dobey> but u1 is the only service so far yes
<thisfred> yeah it was built to be pluggable, and I don't know that it's not, I think it's probably 99% there
<thisfred> anyway, that's a side issue
<thisfred> sorry for injecting that
<Chipaca> mandel: pong
<ralsina> oooooooooook. So. It turns out there already is u1 code in dc. I don't see the urgency to move this code then.
<ralsina> I do feel a separate package from the dc project is a good idea though?
<thisfred> +1
<nessita> ralsina: yes, let me confirm with mandel
<ralsina> And ask the dc devels for opinions for much later in the future.
<nessita> mandel: is there a current issue with leaving the u1 pairing bits on dc source code but putting those on a separated binary package?
<nessita> ralsina, thisfred, dobey: as per mandel's report (bug #689772), seems like u1 pairing code is nowhere right now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689772 in ubuntuone-client "Desktopcouch and Ubuntu One pairing is missing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689772
<ralsina> nessita: looks like it
<nessita> thisfred: can you confirm/deny this?
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, could be, I thought it had been moved, didn't realize we ended up removing it from everywhere instead :(
<thisfred> I'll look at trunk
<thisfred> nessita:  desktopcouch/application/replication_services/ubuntuone.py still exists
<thisfred> but that doesn't do the initial pairing I think
<thisfred> nessita: oh wait no:
<thisfred> desktopcouch/application/pair/couchdb_pairing/ubuntuone_pairing.py still exists
 * nessita checks
<thisfred> nessita: but nothing except tests call it
<nessita> thisfred: and who/what should be also calling it to make it run?
<nessita> thisfred: also, there is a
<nessita> ./desktopcouch/pair/couchdb_pairing/ubuntuone_pairing.py
<nessita> and a
<nessita> ./desktopcouch/application/pair/couchdb_pairing/ubuntuone_pairing.py
<nessita> ?
<thisfred> nessita: I have no idea. I assume it should be triggered by signing up for the service, or adding the machine
<thisfred> nessita: one is deprecated
<thisfred> nessita: it imports the newer one
<nessita> thisfred: but the code that connects callbacks to the SSO auth service is ran?
<nessita> ah
<thisfred> nessita: that I don't know. mandel worked on that part
<nessita> ok, I'll re ping him
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> nessita: note it's past his EOD most likely
<nessita> yes
<thisfred> it's 8:15 PM in the old country
<nessita> yeah...
<ralsina> ok, this can wait until mandel is here, I'll catch him early :-)
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, something is very weird with the u1cp integration tests
<nessita> dobey: for example? alecu built that part, he may be able to help us
<dobey> nessita: i have no idea yet, but i can't reproduce the problem with a simpler test in ubuntuone-dev-tools directly
<karni> verterok: is volumeId + nodeId unique for an element (node) in the storage? in other words, can it happen that a Share and a UDF have same volumeId and nodeId, and only differ by volume type (Share vs UDF) ?
<nessita> dobey: how is your test setup?
<dobey> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543229/
<verterok> karni: nope
<dobey> nessita: and it passes every time
<verterok> karni: volume_id+node_id is an unique identifier for a node
<karni> verterok: just to be clear. if we have a volumeId and a nodeId, we have pinpointed the file/dir ?
<karni> verterok: thank you :)
<karni> verterok: the code is in my +junk, but it should be more usable as soon as I squeeze in few more hours for it..
<dobey> nessita: also pases using com.ubuntu.sso instead
<nessita> dobey: can you please try it with com.ubuntu.sso?
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: ah...
<karni> verterok: /me codes the project now
<verterok> karni: cool, thx :)
<karni> :)
<nessita> dobey: is u1cp trunk failing when ussoc service is up and running?
<nessita> dobey: and, can I have the full test source code to run it here?
<dobey> nessita: yes it is
<nessita> ah...
<dobey> nessita: which full test source code?
<nessita> dobey: the test case where the  test_dbus_session_is_private is running
<dobey> nessita: i added it to the ubuntuone/devtools/services/tests/test_dbus.py in a branch of ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk where i'm trying to figure out the problem
<dobey> nessita: so just copy/paste it there. i just put it in there real quick to try and create a minimal failure case
<nessita> hum
<dobey> but it passed instead
<dobey> nessita: but what's weird, is that in u1cp, even if NONE of the integration tests are run, the system syncdaemon still gets started
<dobey> nessita: so all it's doing at that point is importing the test_foo.py for integration tests
<nessita> dobey: any idea how to debug further?
<dobey> not really. there's no easy way to tell what exactly is causing it to happen
<nessita> alecu: would you have some pointers/ideas? ^
<alecu> nessita, dobey: pong.
<alecu> nessita, dobey: sorry, I was logged in as another user, testing zeitgeist.
<nessita> alecu: need a summary?
<alecu> catching up.
<nessita> dobey: why you added the DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True)?
<dobey> weird
<nessita> dobey: FYI, docstring should have triple double quotes, not '''
<dobey> nessita: because the DBusClientTestCase in u1cp does it
<dobey> although, weird
<dobey> because i just ran the tests again and it didn't start the system sd
<nessita> dobey: in u1cp, the system SD is started one time yes, one time no
<nessita> which yes, is even odder
<dobey> nessita: well so far, it has happened every time for me, until now
<alecu> dobey, nessita: do you have a branch to test this, or is this just u1cp trunk?
<dobey> trunk
<nessita> alecu: u1cp trunk
<nessita> dobey: hum... can you try replicating the
<nessita>      28         name = bus.request_name('com.ubuntu.sso',
<nessita>      29                                 dbus.bus.NAME_FLAG_DO_NOT_QUEUE)
<nessita>      30         self.assertNotEqual(name, dbus.bus.REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS)
<nessita> so the test actually fails?
<nessita> because here it doesn't fail even calling request_name 2 times in a row
<dobey> huh
<dobey> nessita: replicating it where?
<dobey> nessita: that code in a test in devtools passes every time
<nessita> dobey: in the same test, if we call request_name 2 times, the second one, the assert should fail, no?
<dobey> oh, maybe
<nessita> dobey: this should fail, right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543240/
<nessita> but is not failing for me
<dobey> nessita: weird, it's not failing here either :(
<dobey> wtf
<nessita> dobey: something is odd
<dobey> very
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: 1/8 pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: have you heard of users adding their computer to u1 on their maverick computers and the computer showing up twice in u1-prefs?
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes, bug #687523
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 687523 in ubuntu-sso-client (and 1 other project) "SSO service creates two tokens for one request (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687523
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> wtf is going on with dbus here
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i bet something somewhere is doing some nasty on import
<dobey> nessita: found it!
<nessita> dobey: what is it?!?!?!
<dobey> -def publish_backend(backend=ControlBackend()):
<dobey> +def publish_backend(backend=None):
<nessita> dobey: that called my attention as well, but I don't understand what the problem is
<dobey> nessita: because it's not the class name that is the default, but the initalized object, it is getting initialized when the file gets imported
<nessita> argh!
<dobey> nessita: and u1trial imports the test_foo.py (which in turn imports their things), to be able to determine what processes need to be run
<dobey> nessita: and since that is done before the private dbus session is started, it connects to the one it's finding :)
<nessita> dobey: right... awesome catch, really
<nessita> dobey: wanna propose a branch? mark the bug as invalid in dev tools and put it on u1cp
<dobey> nessita: yes am about to do that right now. though i did find another issue in devtools in the process, which i'll also fix :)
 * ralsina reminds everyone that mutable default arguments in python are evil
<karni> verterok: i'm not sure if it's best to ask you, but do you know how U1 knows where to dowload a file? say, during initial synchronization, how it constructs the path - does it recurse down directories and thus know the path?
<verterok> karni: the path is in the metadata
<karni> :O xDDD
<verterok> karni: volume path + node path
<karni> verterok: seriously xD?
<karni> node path is in the meta? hahahahah
<verterok> karni: the volume path is the only thing defined by the client
<karni> God I get to know new things with you every day ;D
<karni> (every day I code)
<karni> hahah... oh man :)
<verterok> karni: e.g: for UDFs it's the suggested_path
<karni> verterok: oh, that's what you mean.
<karni> no no, what I mean is:
<verterok> karni: for shares is a bit more complex, share_name + 'from' + user_visible_name
<karni> say, you have a file ~/Ubuntu One/foo/bar/star
<verterok> karni: but that is defined by the client itself
<karni> how does U1 know where to download 'star' during initial sync?
<verterok> karni: "~/Ubuntu One/" is the root volume path
<karni> does it pull first ~/Ubuntu One/*, then contents of foo/*, then bar/*
<verterok> karni: foo/bar/star is in the metadata of the node "star"
<karni> oh man.. so it's in the meta
<karni> verterok: has it been there always.. ?
<verterok> karni: hmm, let double check :)
<karni> verterok: I constructed the path of the file in AU1 based on where the user navigated to.
<verterok> karni: sorry, the path isn't in the metadata from the server
<karni> oh ;<
<karni> and I already was so happy ;)
<verterok> karni: but in a delta, you have the node_id and the parent_id
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-689800/+merge/43567
<karni> yes
<verterok> karni: and you get the contents in the delta in order
<karni> so, should I recurese up? and construct the path?
<nessita> dobey: review queued
<verterok> karni: so, you always process from parent -> child
<karni> in order
<karni> aha, ok
<karni> verterok: ok, thank you :)
<karni> verterok: that's helpful
<verterok> karni: do you have a checkout of client/syncdaemon code?
<dobey> nessita: btw, i just noticed; why are the u1cp branches private?
<verterok> karni: take a look to ubuntuone/syncdaemon/sync.py @ line 1046
<verterok> karni: that's how the client process deltas
<nessita> dobey: they shouldn't be, I asked a losa to make public the default
<ralsina> dobey nessita: I approve
<karni> verterok: ok, thank you. will do
<karni> verterok: nice, thanks!
<dobey> nessita: and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-689851/+merge/43571 to fix the other issue i found in devtools
<nessita> dobey: u1cp branch approved. SInce we're at it, can you add u1cp to be landed by tarmac please? veridy_command should be ./run-tests
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> i guess i need to set up nightlies of that too
<dobey> nessita: tarmac is set up now
<nessita> dobey: yes please, all the packaging bits are ready, so it should not be a problem
 * dobey really needs an EPOC
 * ralsina is going away now. Anyone needs anything?
<dobey> ice perhaps
<ralsina> I could mail you some, but that's impractical :-)
<nessita> dobey: devtools branch approved
<dobey> heh
<dobey> indeed. it would be water by the time it got here
<dobey> and water mixed with bourbon isn't exactly what i was going for :)
<dobey> of course, an EPOC that works on linux would be nice too
<dobey> and emacs/firefox/X not crashing all the time
<dobey> and cake
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<dobey> ok, quick break after all that crazy typing
<ralsina> I'll try to do something about the cake whenever we meet in person :-)
<ralsina> Have a nice evening everyone.
#ubuntuone 2010-12-14
<nirazio> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with all upgrades. Ubuntu One will sync files very good but it is not syncing the contacts or bookmarks...
<nirazio> Can anybody help  me pls.
<nirazio> Anyone???
<intrader> Anyone, I am concerned about whether my ubuntu one information is safe from access by others.
<nirazio> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with all upgrades. Ubuntu One will sync files very good but it will not sync the contacts or bookmarks.
<intrader> nirazio, I have only used it for files and for tomboy notes. Good luck with contacts and bookmarks - you may export the contacts and bookmarks to your ubuntuone folder - do this periodically and you should be safe.
<nirazio> intrader: But it's not syncing
<intrader> nirazio, what files?
<nirazio> intrader: How to sync contacts and bookmarks???
<nirazio> intrader: You there???
<intrader> nirazio, sorry, I dis not see the session blinking. In your browser and mail tools export your bookmarks and contacts to a file under the ubuntu-one folder
<intrader> nirazio, I have just tried it with thunderbird and firefox. I see the files in the second machine. I must go now.
<nirazio> oke let me try
<tparcina> I'm experiencing problems manifested in slow synchronisation.
<tparcina> Yesterday I have create Ubuntu One account, and yesterday it was slow as well.
<tparcina> Now, in few minutes, it has synced only few megabytes.
<tparcina> Are there any problems with Ubuntu One servers? I ask this because what I'm experience now is extremely slow.
<tparcina> rye: On ubuntuforums.org they are mentioning that you can help in troubleshooting this thing.
<nessita> mandel: ping
<zyga> hi
<zyga> u1sync daemon is totally ignoring upload cap on maverick
<zyga> I measured this with iftop, there is no other traffic and the connection to amazon s3 is taking all of my upstream connection despite the limit set to 10KB (and confirmed in the config file)
<zyga> there were bugs about this over and over on lp
<zyga> should I report another one
<zyga> with this setup u1 us totally useless as latency for everything else grows to >10s
<nessita> zyga: hi! could you please report that in a new bug, adding as much info as you can?
<nessita> zyga: once reported, share the bug # with me and I'll assign properly
<duanedesign> nessita: i was searching, trying to see if there was a 'master' report for this  issue...
<nessita> duanedesign: there might be, but I'm not aware of any. Did you find anything?
<zyga> nessita, sure, just a sec
<duanedesign> nessita: I did not find one. I did find two reports that are similar FWIW. bug #600832 bug #460031
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600832 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwidth limit not taken into account (affects: 3) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600832
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460031 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "sync slows down internet connection (affects: 4) (heat: 17)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460031
<nessita> duanedesign: thanks, I'll point those to the foundations team
<zyga> nessita, new bug or attach extra info to one ot them
<nessita> zyga: attach new info to the first one, please
<nessita> to bug 600832
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600832 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwidth limit not taken into account (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600832
<zyga> funny, the cap is not respected so I cannot launch ubuntuone-preferenses without getting timeouts
<zyga> I wanted to include a screen shot
<nessita> zyga: no worries about the screenshot, just paste the contents of ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<zyga> nessita, done, please have a look and tell me if I should add anything else
<nessita> ok
<zyga> nessita, I also reported #690145
<nessita> zyga: the limit BW comment is ok, did you subscribed to the bug?
<nessita> zyga: thanks for the other report
<zyga> nessita, thanks, I just subscribed
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<mandel> nessita: pong
<mandel> nessita: I was having lunch and walking the dog, you were looking for me?
<nessita> mandel: yes!
<nessita> mandel: ralsina told me that you gave your +1 to leaving the pairing code for u1 in the dc source tree. I was wondering if you can confirm that the relevant code will be executed proprely, since yesterday thisfred couldn't tell for sure
<mandel> nessita: what do you mean, if the code will work as expected? Or if we can write a module to do that?
<mandel> nessita: If it is the first question, yes I see no issue with that code, we simply have to add it in desktopcouch.application.service and update the tests to ensure that occurs.
<mandel> nessita: if it the second, create an extra package to add the extension and leave it in our source tree, yes I see no problem, I can do that for you, no need to test the current setup, we just need to add an extension point like setuptools does
<nessita> mandel: the second thing you said
<nessita> mandel: now is the first :-D
<mandel> nessita: the code, as it is, has no issues, yet we need to create the setup.py for the extension, we can mumble about it if you want? :P
<nessita> mandel: my worries is that the code us not currently executed by anything, right?
<mandel> nessita: indeed, it is not, if is very urgent I can get a branch for you after the stand up
<nessita> mandel: will thisfred know what to do? I know you're very busy
<nessita> mandel: can you coordinate with eric? so you can guide him but not use your slot
<mandel> nessita: he should know, but do not worry, is a small script :)
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'll speak with thisfred then :)
<mandel> nessita: I'll move this to the #desktopcouch channel, since you are there an is a more appropiate place for it :)
<thisfred> nessita: mandel: I don't know that I'm the best person to do this: I'm also pretty busy or at least I'm trying to be but keep getting distracted :)
<thisfred> kk
<nessita> thisfred: oops, I didn't know you were pretty busy
<thisfred> well everyone is, I'm guessing, as always ;)
<ralsina> Everyone, standup in 7 minutes!
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, thisfred, mandel, nessita standup in 1 minute
<ralsina> standup, who's first?
<nessita> ralsina: we define the order saying 'me'
<nessita> ralsina: you can go first! :-)
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> ping thisfred dobey
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> Ok, I'll start
<ralsina> DONE: got my new notebook :-) organizing natty packaging, reading MORE code
<ralsina> TODO: start setting up development environment today (will need help with that)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: started work on bugs 689646, 674459, 683619. Made a couple of reviews. Answered thousands of pings. Talk about bug 689772. Bug triage.
<nessita> TODO: bug 689646, bug 674459, bug 683619. Really good talk with the boss.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Integration tests, python COM code for IPC.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689646 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Allow subscribe/unsubscribe from UDF list (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674459 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After machine adding, show folders tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674459
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683619 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unify booleans coming and going from dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683619
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689772 in desktopcouch "Desktopcouch and Ubuntu One pairing is missing (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689772
<mandel> TODO: create a branch so that we have a beta2 branch that uses SD, currently everything is in my machine (bad mandel!) Add extension point to desktopcouch to create the pairing with U1 using SSO. Talk with CardinalFang, I need to learn how to create package correctly (about time!)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but I request 30 hours days!!!!
 * mandel does a drop kick and gets 3 points, next is alecu!
<alecu> DONE: started playing with mozmill for bindwood. Platform sprint administrativia. Got zg branch approved, but it won't merge yet
<alecu> TODO: bindwood
<alecu> BLOCKED: according to Marianna, there's no room in the sprint hotel
<alecu> next: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: discussion/review with JamesTait and teknico about contacts sync in u1 | discussion of where u1 desktopcouch pairing should live | more bindwood digging (finally getting a grip on it) TODO: help mandel package u1 pairing | finish contacts sync review | start coding in bindwood BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: why your branch will not merge?
<alecu> nessita, otto says: "There are additional revisions which have not been approved in review. Please seek review and approval of these new revisions."
<ralsina> alecu: are those big changes or just cosmetic?
<alecu> nessita, then I set the branch to approved again, and it tried to, but it failed with an encoding problem
<nessita> alecu: re approve the branch your self, and that should be it
<nessita> ah
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> alecu: try asking in #chicharra
<nessita> any other comments?
<alecu> after that, I fixed it. It was only missing an .encode(...)
<alecu> and then otto won't merge it again.
<nessita> alecu: set it to approve again
<alecu> nessita, yes, it's set to approve
<alecu> look:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ziggy-for-filesync/+merge/43495
<ralsina> Any more comments about the standup?
<nessita> not here
<nessita> alecu: talk to dobey...
<ralsina> dobey: right on time, you're next :-)
<dobey> eh, i don't know that i would call "x crashing and server going to sleep" "right on time" :-/
<dobey> λ DONE: 688184, 689800, 689851, backports research
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> ok, one comment from me: please pay attention to the incoming bugs queue and take the ones you own
<ralsina> I can't do good triage yet, so I need to rely on you people.
<ralsina> Unless you want me to start assigning them randomly just for giggles.
 * nessita shouts no no!
<dobey> i can write a bot to do that
<dobey> then at least i'll get all the karma
 * ralsina admires dobey's initiative
<ralsina> So, take a few minutes each morning/evening and take a look.
<ralsina> Any other comments?
<ralsina> eom
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> i wish i knew how to get useful info from these crashes
<ralsina> dobey: it seems the only branch we need to wait is alecu's, at least I asked everyone I could think of :-)
<dobey> because afaict, it all just goes into a black hole
<ralsina> dobey: faulty hardware?
<dobey> i doubt it
<dobey> but i suppose it's a possibility
<alecu> dobey, I have a u1-client branch that just won't merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ziggy-for-filesync/+merge/43495
<alecu> dobey, first otto complained about missing reviews, then I set the branch to approved, then one test failed, then I fixed and set it again to approved, but now it won't merge.
<alecu> dobey, and otto is silent
<alecu> dobey, should I get both reviewers to rubberstamp it again?
<ralsina> add a dummy change
<dobey> no
<dobey> let me see what is actually wrong
<dobey> sigh, something is still failing, but it's causing Python to break:
<dobey> 2010-12-14 09:15:33 ERROR    An error occurred trying to merge lp:ubuntuone-client: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 1: ordinal not in range(128)
<Chipaca> utf8 in the commit message?
<ralsina> Ugh
<dobey> Chipaca: no, probably something using smartquotes when it shouldn't be
<Chipaca> why would that block the merge?
<dobey> because the tests failed, and when tarmac tries to combine stdout/stderr into a string and post it as a comment, Python says no, and causes tarmac itself to exit
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<alecu> dobey, I find that pasting all the stdout/stderr logs make the bug page extremely large. Would it be possible to have them attached as a text file to the bug?
 * alecu brbs
<dobey> alecu: it's not the bug, it's the merge, and merges don't have attachments, no
<dobey> i wish they did though
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> well stuff passed
<dobey> so wtf broke
<alecu> dobey, oh, right. Didn't realize that merges didn't have attach, sorry.
<alecu> dobey, the tests run fine locally, both for me and reviewers
<alecu> dobey, it seems that the default encoding is set differently on the server that's running tarmac
<dobey> no, it's not
<dobey> the machine running tarmac in this case is running narwhal
<dobey> and in fact, python is still defaulting to 2.6.6
<dobey> and tarmac is being run with LANG=C LC_ALL=C
<dobey> wtf
<alecu> dobey, that's the issue. I have LANG=en_US.utf8
<dobey> no it's not the issue
<dobey> setting the locale to C is required to keep gcc from printing smartquotes
<dobey> but i did just find this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543615/
<dobey> that should clearly have failed there
<alecu> but it's failing with "exceptions.UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf1' in position 163: ordinal not in range(128)"
<dobey> yes
<dobey> setting the system language to en_US.UTF-8 won't fix that
<alecu> dobey, I guess it does.
<dobey> no, it doesn't
<alecu> dobey, yes, it does because of: sys.getfilesystemencoding()
<dobey> you're assuming it does because the tests passed on your system.
<dobey> alecu: that has nothing to do with encoding/decoding strings to/from unicode in python
<dobey> filesystem != strings
<alecu> dobey, it does when you are encoding unicode strings into the bytes that the filesystem uses as filenames
<thisfred> nessita: libubuntuone1.0.cil fails to install on natty for me:
<nessita> thisfred: yes, I've seen tons of reports
<alecu> dobey, the one that failed is os.lstat(path)
<dobey> alecu: no, you are simply making assumptions that you somehow know what the problem is, and you don't
<nessita> thisfred: rodrigo is assigned, but he's on holiday
<thisfred> ah ok, never mind me then
<thisfred> as long as we know about it
<dobey> thisfred: fails to install why?
<alecu> dobey, os.lstat(path) is receiving a unicode string, and it's using sys.getfilesystemencoding to turn it into a filename in bytes.
<nessita> thisfred: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libubuntuone?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated
<dobey> alecu: where are you even getting that information from?
<thisfred> dobey: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 9
<alecu> dobey, https://pastebin.canonical.com/40942/
<dobey> alecu: that is a different problem.
<dobey> alecu: and you fixed that; there is a different problem now
<dobey> and i'm trying to figure out what it is, but my system load is going nuts now
<dobey> ok i see the problem
<hallyn_> hm, my ubuntu one files (updated daily) haven't been updated since dec 2.
<hallyn_> that's gonna make it tough to switch between laptops
<dobey> alecu: it's because you were creating a file on disk in the test, that wasn't valid ascii, and the test didn't remove it after creating it, so the clean-up after running tests was failing because bzrlib couldn't encode the path
<alecu> dobey, cool, thanks a lot for finding that.
<alecu> dobey, how should we fix this? should we fix the tests or bzrlib?
<alecu> or both?
<dobey> alecu: so i'm working around it by doing make clean after the make check
<alecu> nice, thanks.
<alecu> You are doing that in the tarmac config, right_
<alecu> ?
<dobey> well there isn't anything to fix in tarmac or bzrlib in that case. the tests should remove files they create on disk, though
<dobey> yes
<nessita> hallyn_: hi there. Can you please run in a terminal 'u1sdtool -s' and paste the output in ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<hallyn_> nessita: sorry, i can't - i've deleted all the machine entries for now.  will manually rsync, then retry later
<nessita> hallyn_: ok then
<hallyn_> nessita: my one.ubuntu.com/account machines listing listed lots of entries for each laptop for some reason
<hallyn_> now i'm pretty sure it had one for files and one for notes, not sure if it was suppsoed to
<nessita> hallyn_: you should have only one token per machine, but due to bug #687523 the tokens are being duplicated. So at most 2 tokens per machine
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 687523 in ubuntu-sso-client (and 1 other project) "SSO service creates two tokens for one request (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687523
<nessita> hallyn_: if you remove tokens from the website, please be sure to remove your tokens locally on seahorse, otherwise syncdaemon will not be able to authenticate against the server
<hallyn_> nessita: thanks, will do.  and i guess is hould go look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/687523 to see if i was suppsoed to work around it :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 687523 in ubuntu-sso-client (and 1 other project) "SSO service creates two tokens for one request (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<nessita> hallyn_: no current workaround for now :-/
<hallyn_> nessita: and does it prevent syncing after that?
<nessita> hallyn_: not at all, syncdaemon works just fine
<nessita> hallyn_: your syncdaemon is probably not connected to the server
<nessita> that's why is not synching. To debug, I'd need either your logs or the output of the command I mentioned
<hallyn_> nessita: i'm pretty sure i had done a bunch of 'u1sdtool -c's over the past 2 weeks...  but no sense speculating without evidence
<nessita> hallyn_: right. IN that case, we definitely need your logs, those are located at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<hallyn_> nessita: i'll try to get those tomorrow.  thanks.
<nessita> you're welcome!
 * ralsina is installing ubuntu ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: got the new hardware early?
<nessita> dobey: ping
<ralsina> got it 2 hours ago :-)
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543673/ <- ZG should not be a dependency for u1client, but a recommends
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> what version of python-ubuntuone-client?
<nessita> nightlies
<dobey> specific please
<nessita> Version: 1.5.0+r773~maverick1
<nessita> updated this morning
<dobey> ok, next builds will be fixed
<alecu> dobey, any news on the branch that won't merge? is there any way I can help?
<dobey> alecu: i guess the make clean wasn't enough. i wonder why _trial_temp isn't getting removed
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> alecu: anyway, will look at again in a second, as soon as i file this bug for libu1 and push/propose the branch to fix it :)
<alecu> cool, thanks.
<dobey> nessita: btw, just proposed https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/srcdir-signing/+merge/43668
<dobey> alecu: ok, i'm going to go grab some lunch. trying something, and will see what happens with it as soon as i return.
<nessita> dobey: does that fix all the reports thisfred mentioned?
<thisfred> all the reports? I only said it didn't install for me :)
<dobey> nessita: the postinstall issue has already been fixed in the packages with a much simpler band-aid
<dobey> nessita: this fixes it in a more robust manner though, and adds a test to ensure it doesn't break again :)
<nessita> thisfred: "all the reports I mentioned to thisfred when he detected the problem"
<nessita> dobey: very good, how can I test it?
<dobey> nessita: to see it fail in trunk, you can i suppose do "mkdir foo && cd foo && ../autogen.sh --enable-debug && make && sn -T bindings/mono/ubuntuone-sharp.dll"
<dobey> nessita: that should print out info about the assembly when done, but should not have the "Public Key Token:" bit in it
<dobey> nessita: doing the same in my branch, you should see the "Public Key Token:"
<nessita> ack
<dobey> ok, must get some food, bbiab
<nessita> dobey: I can't run that command since, inside foo, I'm getting:
<nessita> /bin/bash: ubuntuone/clientdefs.py: No such file or directory
<dobey> nessita: in libubuntuone?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, you told me to: cd foo && ../autogen.sh --enable-debug && make
<dobey> nessita: yes, you're doing that with lp:libubuntuone right?
<nessita> nopes, in u1client. I see the problem now :-)
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: I have room in my hard disk now, which was it the command to install all the deps for libu1?
<dobey> nessita: apt-get build-dep libubuntuone
 * nessita installs
<nessita> dobey: look!
<nessita>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone/devtools/services/dbus.py", line 78, in start_service
<nessita>     self.dbus_pid = int("".join(sp.stderr.readlines()).strip())
<nessita> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'Failed to start message bus: Abstract socket name too long'
<nessita> dobey: attempting to run the test suite for control panel in a directory called /home/nessita/canonical/ubuntuone/control-panel/show-folders-after-computer-added
<dobey> nessita: make your branch name shorter
<nessita> -.-
<dobey> nessita: classic unix sockets path length issue
 * nessita renames
<nessita> argh a sym link will not fix the issue!
<dobey> no it won't
<alecu> ralsina, the zeitgeist branch-o'-doom has landed on u1-client
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<ralsina> next time try something new, like files with umlauts in the names or something ;-)
<alecu> nessita, "Dbus booleans are now those strings whose bool() defines its value. So, '' for False and any other non empty string for True"
<alecu> nessita, that looks *very* pythonic. And that's not good for a dbus api :-)
<nessita> alecu: that's the same convention that syncdaemon has. I think is good that we follow that convention.
<alecu> nessita, ok, sounds reasonable.
<nessita> alecu: I updated the google doc, and will add it to the soon to come official doc
<nessita> dobey: still can't finish the make run: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543732/
<dobey> nessita: hrmm. i guess there's a similar issue with the python bindings too
<nessita> that's trunk, FYI
<dobey> right
<dobey> nessita: can you file a bug for that too?
<nessita> dobey: sure
<nessita> dobey: in the project or in the package tracker?
<dobey> project
<nessita> dobey: bug 690291
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690291 in libubuntuone "No such file or directory: 'ubuntuone.override' when building sourcecode (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690291
<nessita> dobey: can I tets your branch using some other procedure?
<dobey> nessita: i suppose you could move the mono.snk file out of the way temporarily, and just run make check there
<nessita> dobey: can you please be more specific?
<nessita> I'm not familiar with this code
<dobey> nessita: bindings/mono/mono.snk is the key used to sign the resulting .dll
<dobey> nessita: if it's not there i think it should just not sign the dll, and then the check i added should fail since it's not signed
<nessita> trying that
<nessita> dobey: on trunk I'm getting:
<nessita> error CS1548: Error during assembly signing. The specified file `mono.snk' does not exist
<nessita> in red!
<dobey> ok
<nessita> so, I thought your branch added that check, but seems like is already there?
<dobey> no, that's the compiler failing
<dobey> but yes, i don't know why it would have failed in the package building
<dobey> since if the file isn't there, it should fail in that manner
<dobey> ah
<dobey> because AssemblyInfo.cs was not compiled in
<dobey> nessita: so if you add the configure.ac bit, and the check: rule i added from my branch, to trunk, make distcheck will fail because the file is not signed
<dobey> and the rest of the changes in my branch fix that failure
<nessita> I guess at this point I will trust you, I need to get back to my tasks. The diff makes sense, you I'm approving
<dobey> ok, thanks
<nessita> dobey: did you mark all the dupes as such?
<dobey> for the packaging bugs? no
<nessita> can you, please?
<dobey> was planning to, when i'm not doing a million other things at the same time :)
<nessita> sure, when you find a moment
<nessita> I just want to drop that from my cache :-D
<dobey> done i think
<dobey> at lesat, unless anyone is in the process of reporting it again at the moment
<ralsina> ok, that's it for me today. Have a nice evening everyone.
<thisfred> bb in an hour or so, dentist's appt
<nessita> thisfred: good luck
<thisfred> thx
<thisfred> btw I can't get to irc.canonical.com somehow, probably comcast dns screwing up again...
 * nessita is leaving
<nessita> bye all!
<jderose> CardinalFang: thisfred: sil: is there anything sensitive in replication log? is it safe to attach log to bug?
<thisfred> jderose: depends: the secrets are blacked out, but sometimes names or even contents of records shows up in case of failures, which may or may not be sensitive
<jderose> thisfred: hmm, i guess i do have contacts in u1.... i'll find the bits related to the DB in question (which doesn't have anything sensitive)
<jderose> thisfred: how about the paired_server record from management?  is the pairing_identifier sensitive?  if not, I'll paste that in too
<thisfred> no not sensitive, it's just a uuid to prevent collisions
<jderose> thisfred: CardinalFang: bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/690406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690406 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) ""dmedia" in exclude_names but old records synced back from UbuntuOne (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<thisfred> jderose thx
 * jderose gets logs to attach
<jderose> thisfred: not exactly sure what i'm looking for in desktop-couch-replication.log, but as best I can tell, it's replicating "dmedia" despite being in excluded_names:
<jderose> 2010-12-12 00:04:56,914 DEBUG    want to replipull 'dmedia' from static host '40f6173e-75ae-41d4-9bbe-05ecd24f9600' @ couchdb.one.ubuntu.com
<thisfred> yeah, that's definitely a replication attempt
#ubuntuone 2010-12-15
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, thisfred, mandel, nessita standup in 5 minute
<beuno> karni, ping
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, thisfred, mandel, nessita ping?
<dobey> hi
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> ok, alecu, start
<alecu> DONE: helped muffinresearch test staging DLDs on lucid, got ticket to dallas, reviews
<alecu> TODO: discuss bindwood with thisfred, make mozmill start couchdb instances
<alecu> BLOCKED: no sir
 * alecu roundhouse-kicks mandel. Drink that Orange Juice!
<mandel> DONE: Integration tests for IPC, started to propose merges with changes to allow the use of sync daemon. Added extension for desktopcouch and SSO.
<mandel> TODO: Propose merge for desktopcouch with sso code. Talk about Windows port scope and how we can meet it with bosses and such
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel dances around ralsina it is his turn!
<ralsina> DONE: I have a semi-working development environment now, so I can see your code running
<dobey> me
<ralsina> TODO: actually start checking it, start with the windows dev. env.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: bug 690292, bug 690305, bug 674459, bug 689646, bug 683619, started with bug 690649
<nessita> TODO: finished the aforementioned 690649
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTES: I need 2 reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/folders-if-new-creds/+merge/43699
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690292 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Handle errors when requesting volume list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690305 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "File sync status retrieval leaks ugly DbusException to the user (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690305
<dobey> λ DONE: 690237, triage, client release
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, 690291, client upload, backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674459 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After machine adding, show folders tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674459
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689646 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Allow subscribe/unsubscribe from UDF list (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683619 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unify booleans coming and going from dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683619
<nessita> thisfred_: ?
<thisfred_> me
<thisfred_> DONE:
 * ralsina sucks at pinging people
<nessita> ralsina: thisfred_ tricked you, he changed his nickname
<thisfred_> bindwood TODO: more bindwood
<thisfred> also note that this is my last day before EOY
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: it is thisfred evil twin brother
<nessita> thisfred: WOW
<thisfred> actually we're both evil, that's why we're so hard to tell apart
<nessita> thisfred: we'll miss you
<ralsina> not to mention you guys being named thisfred and thisfred_ shows little foresight by your parents ;-)
<thisfred> nessita: well I'm not going away, so I'll be available for crises ;)
<ralsina> well, happy holidays, I suppose :-)
<thisfred> thanks!
<nessita> eom then?
<mandel> thisfred: feliz navidad! bon nadal! :)
<thisfred> muchas gracias
<ralsina> if there are no comments, eom it is
<ralsina> whoa, developing u1 equires LaTeX. And of course, it's about 50% of the dependencies :-)
<mandel> ralsina: wtf!?!?! we use LaTeX ?
<mandel> where is that?
<ralsina> well, it's pulled by the dependencies suggested in the Wiki
<ralsina> ubuntuone-developer-dependencies
<ralsina> 2GB of dependencies to be exact
<dobey> brb; it's insanely cold here
<ralsina> I even wrote rst2pdf so I wouldn't have to know or install LaTeX. Oh well :-)
<mandel> I'm impressed, 2 gb...
<karni> beuno: pong
 * nessita -> lunchtime
<ralsina> people in desktop+ please be nice and put me as your manager in canonicaladmin
<nessita> ralsina: you should ask magda to do that, as far as I know
<nessita> Chipaca or any other gtk master: would you know how to set a value in a spin button without triggering the signal value-changed? I know I can bypass the callback by using a flag, but seems dirty
<dobey> nessita: i don't think there is a way to do that. why do you want to?
<ralsina> nessita: well, I can change mine :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: in canonicaladmin, click profile, you change your manager there
<Chipaca> nessita: set it to "lucio", for extra fun
<ralsina> profile, edit, " somewhere in the massive pile of checkboxes"
<dobey> oh wow
<dobey> it's slightly less ugly now
<ralsina> But *I* am not on the list :-)
<dobey> but like 100x harder to use
<ralsina> So sorry chipaca, I am not a real manager yet, it seems
<Chipaca> ralsina: hah!
 * ralsina is going to be real someday, like pinochio
<Chipaca> nessita: handler_block wouldn't work for you?
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina: loading admin now, is terribly slow
<nessita> Chipaca: don't know what that is! /me googles
<Chipaca> ralsina: maybe it's smart and won't let you be your own manager
<ralsina> chipaca: what are the odds of canonicaladmin being smart? ;-)
<dobey> Chipaca: no ralsina doesn't show up for me either
<ralsina> but could be
<ralsina> So, I ask at #hr right?
<dobey> maybe
<Chipaca> ralsina: plz
<nessita> Chipaca: where can I change my manager? Line Manager(s): 		John Lenton is a read only string
<dobey> nessita: click "edit" at the top of the page
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> can that button be more invisible?
<Chipaca> I was trying to find the edit link, but yeah, that
<ralsina> wait until you try to save a change ;-)
<nessita> yeah, no option for roberto alsina
<ralsina> #hr is closed for the day, it seems
<alecu> facundobatista, here's the branch that makes zeitgeist optional: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/make-ziggy-optional/+merge/43812
<alecu> facundobatista, I've asked mandel to review it, since I've moved the zeitgeist loading code into the platform/linux module also.
<alecu> facundobatista, but I can really use a review from someone from #chicharra as well.
<facundobatista> alecu, ok
<alecu> nessita, approved the udf-subscribe branch.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: ping
<dobey> nessita: hola
<nessita> dobey: do we have a dependencies package to install to cover all depencies to run tests for the client?
<nessita> that is some poor english, sorry
<nessita> but I think you now what I meant :-)
<dobey> depends on how you define "the client" i guess
<nessita> dobey: u1-client
<dobey> there is a package that was created for the LOSAs to install in the chroot on the server for running tarmac there, but it doesn't have zeitgeist in its deps
<nessita> dobey: does it have what's needed for gi.repositor. Soup ?
<dobey> nessita: in general, those deps are specified via Build-Depends in the nightlies packages. so if you add the nightlies PPA source repo, you can just do "apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client" (or libubuntuone, etc)
<dobey> yes i think so
<dobey> are we using soup in ubuntuone-client?
<nessita> dobey: in control panel we are
<dobey> ok
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> nessita: i think gir1.0-soup-2.4 is what provides the Soup gir stuff
<nessita> yes, thanks
<nessita> dobey: hum, tarmac does not have the patched pylint
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> "patched" ?
<nessita> dobey: do you remember the patch to apply to logic common?
<dobey> no?
<nessita> dobey: I have you a diff for modutils.py to aply to the pylint package
<nessita> before I meant logilab
<nessita> let me search the diff
<nessita> dobey: http://nessita.pastebin.com/hii8cJZL
<nessita> dobey: I have the fragment of the chat available if you need
<dobey> nessita: was it on irc? context would be good yes; e-mail it to me please
<nessita> dobey: sure. Basics are: we need to apply that patch to logilab sourcecode in ubuntu packages
<nessita> dobey: email sent
<dobey> nessita: why is ubuntuone-control-panel not using u1lint btw?
<nessita> dobey: hum, my bad
<nessita> I'll change it in this branch I'm working on
<nessita> dobey: does u1lint run pep8 or that should be another call?
<dobey> it doesn't run pep8 currently no
<dobey> nessita: the ansi coloring and such is annoying, especially when it gets shoved in e-mails and comments on the web, though :)
<nessita> yeah, but in the terminal it rocks. Can we somehow make colored output in a terminal and non colored some where else?
<dobey> how are you doing it anyway, some pylint option?
<dobey> nessita: ah this is to make namespecing work better like for how we do with the ubuntuone sub-packages?
<nessita> dobey: yeah, but instead of "work better" I'd say "work" :-)
<dobey> nessita: but why does it not fail in our other projects?
<nessita> dobey: which other projects?
<nessita> dobey: other project should be u1client that doesn't run pylint
<nessita> but only pyflakes
<dobey> nessita: ubuntuone-dev-tools
<nessita> dobey: do you import something from ubuntuone not in the same package?
<nessita> for example, ubuntuone.logger provided in u1client
<dobey> ah, no. ok
<dobey> nessita: looking at the logilab.org ticket again, i'm a bit concerned that we might not be able to put it in ubuntu now. the commentor that suggested the fix seems to suggest that it might break .zip eggs, and it lowers the quality of the error message when it is a valid error?
<nessita> dobey: I'm using it since that day, and the errors are not of less quality. I wouldn't know about .zip eggs... haven't used those
<nessita> dobey: can't we provide a pacthed modutils within ubuntuone-dev-tools?
<dobey> nessita: i'd rather just get it in ubuntu. do you know how to test the change with .zip eggs?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, maybe Chipaca can help. Chipaca, would you be able to help with this?
<dobey> nessita: and sorry i forgot to get it in earlier. :-/
<nessita> dobey: no problem. is this tarmac failing in your computer or in dc?
 * Chipaca reads
<Chipaca> which is the logilab ticket?
<dobey> http://www.logilab.org/ticket/8796
<dobey> nessita: u1cp is set up in tarmac on my machine for now
<dobey> we desparately need a private cloud with unicorns and free beer
<Chipaca> easy enough to try it with a zipped egg
<Chipaca> can we apply the fix anyway, as it's an improvement, even if it breaks eggs?
<nessita> Chipaca: I think so
<alecu> ralsina, the devel instalation you just did... did you do it on natty or on maverick?
<ralsina> maverick
<alecu> ralsina, I've just installed natty from scratch on my laptop and some dev packages are broken or not built yet :-(
<dobey> Chipaca: well, i'm guessing the "getting into ubuntu proper" bit might be harder if it breaks eggs
<Chipaca> sorry, I said it breaks eggs, but what i meant was that it breaks for zipped eggs
<Chipaca> as opposed to breaking all the time now :)
<dobey> Chipaca: i have no problem with it, just trying to validate it one way or the other before suggesting it
<dobey> Chipaca: so you verified that it does break zipped eggs?
<Chipaca> do we ship zipped eggs in ubuntu at all?
<Chipaca> no, I haven't
<ralsina> alecu I am trying natty tomorrow on a VBox
<Chipaca> I should :)
<Chipaca> dobey: give me 10 minutes and I'll do this
<dobey> Chipaca: well, we ship python and python supports zipped eggs, so we "support" it by proxy i guess :)
<dobey> whether or not we ship any zipped eggs ourselves
<dobey> it's sort of like if i make a patch to firefox to fix the giant gaping security hole. it will fix the security, but it might break 99% of the web :)
<dobey> but we don't ship any insecure web pages in ubuntu :)
<Chipaca> dobey: this is more a fix that moves it from breaking on all instances of one thing to it breaking on a subset of them
<dobey> Chipaca: i suppose the correct question is "does it break zipped eggs more than they currently are?"
<dobey> Chipaca: which the comment implies it might
<dobey> anyway, i'm not trying to get out of doing it. just trying to cover the bases when someone asks me what it breaks with zipped eggs, when i go and submit the patch for inclusion in ubuntu :)
<nessita> dobey: not sure if you got the part that currently zip eggs are broken
<dobey> nessita: i am merely asking for an elaboration on 'broken' here, and what the diff is between 'broken before patch' and 'broken after patch' for the patch
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> and i don't know enough about the zipped eggs domain to clarify that myself
<dobey> but if chipaca does, then yay. i will await his verification :)
<nessita> yey!
<Chipaca> dobey: I have good news, and bad news
<Chipaca> but mostly bad; I can't check with the current logilab-common
<Chipaca> need to dig deeper
<Chipaca> and I don't look forwards to digging into logilab code
<dobey> what's the good news?
<dobey> i get the penthouse suite all to myself in dallas? :P
<dobey> i guess there wasn't any good news :)
<nessita> dobey: in the mean time, could you please pacth your local logilab to be able to land u1cp branches?
<dobey> will do better than that
<nessita> you will?!?! :-)
<dobey> yes
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there a good way to handle the use case where a user has network manager but sometimes uses some non-nm connection to the internet (like a usb modem, etc.)?
<dobey> no
<dobey> well, depends maybe
<dobey> if "other method" is "connman" then there is hope
<dobey> but if not, then it's basically either or, not sometimes this sometimes that
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok...so for those users it's "u1 won't work for you when you're not using nm"
<nessita> dobey: would you please let me know when I can re-approve the u1cp branch?
<dobey> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, thanks
<dobey> nessita: no, i will just do it when ready :)
<nessita> dobey: ok, even better, I gotta go
<nessita> bye all!
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: welllll
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: yes?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: I can give you a longish dbus command they can use to fake nm
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: would that work?
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: possibly, as a workaround
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: i'll leave that up to the user if they want to use it or not
<Chipaca> dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /events com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Events.push_event "string:SYS_NET_CONNECTED" "array:string:"
<Chipaca> easy as cake
<Chipaca> mmmm cake
<dobey> i think you typoed cake there; are you sure you didn't mean to type "cmake"
<joshuahoover> heh
<Chipaca> nope, was definitely thinking of cake
<Chipaca> specifically one of my mom's recipes
<dobey> later all
<karni> beuno: sorry, the server I keep my session on lost connection.
<karni> beuno: we'll be in touch :)
#ubuntuone 2010-12-16
<foerdi> can someone give me a hand with launchpad bzr doingyourownbranch thing? (windows-client)
<karni> foerdi: lemme see
 * karni checks
<karni> foerdi: you'd have to help me looking it up on lp ;) is it this one? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> morning duanedesign
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, thisfred, nessita standup in 9 minutes
<Chipaca> lifeless: ping
<Chipaca> lifeless: foerdi is trying to use bzr in windows, and is getting some strange errors, and I'm not sure how to help him :)
<Chipaca> lifeless: would you know who I should ask?
<bac> hey beuno what is the story with thunderbird 3 and contact syncing?  is it forthcoming?
<beuno> bac, JamesTait has a plugin to use couch directly
<beuno> which may work for you
<bac> beuno:  i'd be happy to test it
<beuno> bac, https://launchpad.net/hedera
<beuno> that is the future
<bac> sweet
<beuno> we should hire the guy who did that...
<JamesTait> bac: It's still a work in progress, but I'm hoping to dedicate some time to it over the next two weeks.
<beuno> ...oh wait!  we did  \o/
<JamesTait> :D
<bac> JamesTait:  is it functional?  should i try it?
<bac> ah, i see  the caveat.  i'll give it a go
<JamesTait> bac: Current status: it's still in (fairly heavy) development, but it will push contacts from your Thunderbird addressbook into Couch, and if you delete contacts in Ubuntu One/Couch they will be deleted in Thunderbird.
<JamesTait> So it's mostly one-way at the moment. I'd back up your addressbook just in case. ;)
<bac> JamesTait:  ok, that scenario is no good for me.  i have my contacts up on U1 and just need to pull them into tb3
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, thisfred, nessita ping, standup in 1 minute
<ralsina> oh, right thisfred is on holidays now
<nessita> ralsina: is your clock syncing with ntp?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> should be :-)
<ralsina> me
<alecu> seems like it's not :-)
<JamesTait> bac: That's the difficult part. I've got a branch that's working towards it but nothing that works yet.
<nessita> ralsina: yesterday you started one minute before mine, and now you're saying one minute left when is already o'clock
<nessita> me
<ralsina> nessita: oh, you mean MY clock, not my computer's :-)
<nessita> ralsina: do you use another clock other than the one in your computers?
 * ralsina believes 11:01 is the new 11:00
<ralsina> nessita: phone
<ralsina> nessita: I mean, my phone's
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> so, only dobey missing?
<nessita> and mandel?
<ralsina> he seems to be away, amndel is on holiday
<alecu> nessita, mandel is on vacation.
<ralsina> so it's just us
<nessita> he is? didn't know
<ralsina> ok, alecu, start please
<alecu> DONE: worked on bug 690233, so zeitgeist is optional now. Catched up with review day megathread. Found a way to make mozmill start test couchdb instances.
<alecu> TODO: make mozmill work
<alecu> BLOCKED: need a windows review for the optional-ziggy branch
<alecu> NOTE: Tomorrow is my EOY
 * alecu catapults a mobile ntp client ralsina's way
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690233 in ubuntuone-client "zeitgeist needed to run the client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690233
<ralsina> DONE: a couple of reviews, finally got a working Maverick box, administrivia
<ralsina> TODO: start on the windows setup for working with mandel, Natty setup.
<ralsina> Blocked: bug #690849 is hurting me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690849 in canonical-identity-provider "401 error in api.accounts.me() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690849
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> ralsina: pass the ball to me! :-)
<nessita> DONE: bug 687523 (YEY!) and nominated it for SRU, bug 690649, chased branch reviews, answered Chipaca's reviews novel, debugging ralsina's issue in bug 690849
<nessita> TODO: more debug for ussoc bug, more branch review chasing, more for adding devices tab to u1cp, ussoc package release
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 687523 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "SSO service creates two tokens for one request (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687523
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690649 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Show devices on Devices tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690649
 * ralsina keeps forgetting things. Old age.
<ralsina> ok, dobey didn't make it I'll talk to him when he shows up
<ralsina> any notes, questions, etc. about the standup?
<nessita> not from me
<alecu> ralsina, what kind of windows will you be setting up? I can surely use a windows vbox, so it's better if we do different versions, right?
<ralsina> alecu: I have windows seven home premium
<ralsina> alecu: and I can have a XP home if needed
<beuno> alecu, you get windows vista!
<beuno> the holy grail of failed OSes
<alecu> ralsina, I think I have the 7 pro that came with the laptop
<alecu> beuno, nah, I think that belongs to windows ME
<beuno> ah, true, I erased that from my memories
<ralsina> on administrative notes, you all should put me as your manager in canonicaladmin but that can't be done yet. hr is taking care of it. Until then, I will approve swaps and stuff by IRC ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: so we should not add those leave request on admin? or we should do both?
<ralsina> nessita: both
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> but ask me first so we don't bother john
<ralsina> so he only gets the ones that I approve first
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi.  How goes things?
<nessita> ralsina: right, I'll be adding now what we talked about uyesterday
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<karni> CardinalFang: hi Chad :)
<ralsina> so, nothing else?
<nessita> nopes
<dobey> λ DONE: client upload, logilab-common fix, 690291
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, 690291, client upload, backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> a late dobey comes running :-)
<karni> CardinalFang: you'd be surprized, beuno wants to find a way to supercharge my time spend on the project. in the mean time, I'm working on streamlining sycdaemon<->syncclient
<ralsina> dobey: if you have the logs any questions about the rest of the things?
<karni> CardinalFang: we've decided to set the date for AndroidU1 feature-compatibility before the end of this year, so.. in 2 weeks at most
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm aware you have dedicated some time for it now, so I've probably broken your schedule somehow
<ralsina> one last thing: weekly meeting at mumble later
<ralsina> at ... 12:15 my time, no idea for you dobey :-)
<ralsina> it's in the calendar
<ralsina> and eom
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> 1 hour
<ralsina> dobey: relative measurements. good idea! ;-)
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm sorry for keeping you back, I do feel terrible for that.
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm trying to work standalone and I'll integrate it later.
<dobey> that's all that time is anyway, a relative measurement
<karni> CardinalFang: are you using AU1 or U1F base ?
<CardinalFang> Hopefully, the app will call start this service, and it will work with any codebase with a API I can plug in.
<karni> CardinalFang: isn't ACTION_CAMERA_BUTTON triggered and *handled* by the focused font activity?
<CardinalFang> What I'm writing is glue between some built-in content providers and some API that you've said is one or two function calls.  I'm not doing anything with a camera now.  Just data providers.
<CardinalFang> karni, ^
<karni> aah, ok then! I haven't decided wheter you should bind to the service, but I think a regular Intent would be the easiest way to go.
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/natty/logilab-common/namespace-packages/+merge/43841 maybe you could help with the discussion there
 * nessita looks
<karni> CardinalFang: we can definitely discuss on the API, providing a URI to the resource would be even more sensible than a raw path (in case of some custom apps that want to use it)
<karni> CardinalFang: if you have any suggestions, don't hesitate to hit me up.
<nessita> dobey: have you tried this with natty? since in maverick I have pylint Version: 0.21.1-1 and python-logilab-astng Version: 0.20.1-1
<nessita> dobey: ah, but python-logilab-common is 0.50.3-1ubuntu1~maverick1
<nessita> that's the package we care about, right?
<dobey> nessita: logilab-common is, yes
<dobey> nessita: but clearly the patch does something, because your branch landed with it, and failed without it
<dobey> nessita: and that was on narwhal
<bac> beuno: do you recall the command to completely wipe out U1 contacts?
<nessita> dobey: comment added, correct if necessary please
<nessita> Chipaca: would you please take a look to the last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/natty/logilab-common/namespace-packages/+merge/43841 and add any comment you find relevant?
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, dobey, meeting in mumble now
<nessita> ralsina: we're all there! :-)
<lifeless> Chipaca: #bzr
<lifeless> anyne there:)
<Chipaca> lifeless: d'oh. sorry.
<dobey> nessita: do you know which particular piece of code waas removed from desktopcouch for the u1 pairing stuff?
<nessita> dobey: the pairing code is there, and I do have the snippet that implements it. What is not there is the glue to make the pairing run
<nessita> which I have no idea how that glue looks, nor where it should be placed
<dobey> which is to say it should be run when the NewCredentials signal happens from ubuntu-sso-client, with the ubuntuone app name?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, that's the current pairing code. What is needed is that that code (the one that connects to sso signals) is run
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: mandel is in #u1internals, check with him?
<mandel> ralsina: and here :)
<ralsina> hehe
<dobey> ok
<dobey> mandel: aren't you on holiday?
<mandel> dobey: im his evil twin brother :)
 * dobey hides the women and children
<mandel> nessita, dobey: I'm writing the glue atm will be done in a few minutes (natty seems to be broken for me atm)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita: all nattys are temperamental
 * nessita nods
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i was just about to make a branch to do it
<dobey> guess i won't bother then
<mandel> dobey: :)
<mandel> nessita: do you remember the bug number of the sso issue?
<nessita> mandel: nopes but I can quickly find it
<mandel> nessita: can you do me that favour, I must have lost it
<nessita> bug 689772
 * mandel is bad with keeping things sorted
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689772 in desktopcouch "Desktopcouch and Ubuntu One pairing is missing (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689772
<mandel> nessita: gracias
<nessita> mandel: I'm too, but firefox is awesome at that
<nessita> :-)
<bac> honk: contact sync problem
<rye> bac, evolution to cloud?
<bac> rye: either way
<bac> yes evo
<rye> bac, could you please download http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-desktopcouch-diag.py , run it and pastebin what it prints out?
<bac> rye: ok
<bac> rye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544568/
<bac> rye: i've tried reinstalling following the FAQs and may just be in a completely messed up state
<rye> bac, ok, at least one db synchronized (bookmarks and notes), so it looks like server connection issue
<rye> bac, could you please shut down desktopcouch  (/usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop; killall desktopcouch-service) then remove ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/* and run /usr/lib/desktop-couch/desktopcouch-service in another terminal and see whether it shows any successful replications
<bac> rye: fwiw, evolution reports unable to open address book
<rye> bac, are you running maverick, lucid or natty?
<bac> maverick
<bac> ResourceNotFound 'db_not_found'
<rye> bac, ok, do you have 'DesktopCouch' entries in seahorse (Passwords and Encryption Keys in System / Preferences) ?
 * rye has not yet got to the point of adding these checks to the script
 * rye is going away for 10 minutes
<bac> currently, seahorse shows two desktopcouch and one U1
<mandel> nessita: ping
<mandel> ralsina_afk: ping?
<bac> rye: ping me when you return.  thanks.
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: branch with the sso code is here: lp:~mandel/desktopcouch/add_sso_package
<mandel> nessita: I'm talking with CardinalFang about it in #desktopcouch
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> mandel pong
<ralsina> mandel: great
<karni> verterok: volume identifiers are unique, aren't they? (previously I asked if volume+node pairs are unique)
<verterok> karni: yes, volumeIds are unique
<karni> verterok: thank you :)
<rye> bac, returned
<bac> rye: yes
<rye> bac, ok, 2 d-c and one u1 token. evolution reports that it is unable to open address book
<bac> rye: right
<rye> bac, except of shutting down evolution with --force-shutdown I do not have any more troubleshooting solutions at the moment
<bac> rye: i have tried that
<rye> bac, ok, is local addressbook working?
<bac> rye: yes
<bac> rye: here is what i'd like to do:  u1 contacts are fully of duplicates so i'd like to clean it out to start over, push new set from iphone, and then pull down to evolution.  that's where i'm trying to be.
<bac> not sure if that makes the situation simpler or not
<rye> bac, well, this means we can drop local and remote databases which will clear sync state and try synchronizing that
<bac> ok
<karni> verterok: I'm sorry that sometimes I don't greet. even if I have a few days coding break being busy with college, it all sometimes blends for me as if it was one really long day ;)
<rye> bac, that wil require two scripts - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoIDeleteACouchDBDatabase
<verterok> karni: heh, np...I know the feeling :)
<karni> :)
<bac> rye: done
<bac> yay, 0 contact on U1
<ralsina> I'm leaving in about 15 minutes, so if anyone needs anything fom me he should speak up :-)
<ralsina> or she, of course
<ralsina> or it
<nessita> :-)
<bac> rye: deleting contact dbs on server and locally got me going again.  thanks for your help.
<rye> bac, thanks for your cooperation, i will poke the developer harder about evolution plugin not being cooperative enough
<bac> rye: np.  just glad it works
<bac> we'll see if the iphone plugin can push them all and round trip back to evolution
<ralsina> ok, bye everyone!
<nessita> bye ralsina
 * karni finally has a long day with u1f
<karni> any ongoing maintanance around authentication?
<mandel> karni: not that I know, why?
<karni> mandel: I'm testing my android app, and all of a sudden auth dance doesn't finish ;)
 * karni reinstalls the app
<karni> I haven't changed the auth code, and it was working few min ago, that's why I was wondering.
<mandel> karni: let me see if I get someone from the servers to confirm :)
<karni> mandel: before I bother you
<karni> let me check one last time
<mandel> sure :)
 * karni adds the device in the browser
<karni> mandel: I see my client start authentication, but it just doesn't finish. no exeptions, no feedback. one thing that I have learned is Android sometimes plays tricks with users ;<
<karni> mandel: how's Windows beta going?
<mandel> karni: le me double check with the server guys
<karni> thank you
<mandel> karni: windows, is going well, getting desktopcouch to work on windows, and doing some crazy things with WCF, COM and python, is interesting :)
<karni> mandel: sounds really great :) I'm happy for it
 * karni removes multipile device entries from the WebUI
<rye> karni, hm....
 * karni checks again
<karni> perhaps it's the 7 hours straight coding, but I'm quite sure of what I'm doing ;)
<mandel> karni: rye s having hte same issues, he is taking a look
<karni> D/SyncDaemon( 6248): onClientAuthenticated
<karni> there it is
<mandel> karni: he has to get the api logs, so it will take him some time
<rye> karni, ok, synchronizing...
<rye> weird
<karni> it worked now..
<karni> and there goes the delta fileinfo list :)
<karni> rye: if one day you see me adding crazy number of machines, it's just testing auth hahahah
<mandel> karni: and I'm guessing you did not change a thing, right?
<mandel> karni: haha I do the same, worst thing is not too know if it is your code or the server side
<karni> mandel: I did, but 101% unrelated 2 lines, I will now reverse that and make sure it is still working
 * karni reinstalls
<mandel> karni: ok, I'll try to get you a non european to be here, I'm on holidays, and it is 11:30 pm :)
<mandel> rye: you should go to bed to, else, you will die soon :P
<karni> mandel: haha, take are :)
<karni> it's 23PM, but I'm certainly not on holidays (yet!)
<karni> * 11:13 PM
<mandel> karni: well, I need to rest, I'm going to ski tom :)
<karni> take care mandel :)
<mandel> laters :)
<karni> mandel: PS it works, so it was just temporary server/conneciton issue
<karni> ;)
<karni> rye: it must have been temporary, thanks for the heads up
<dobey> later all
<karni> night everybody!
<zroysch> how long is it supposed to take ubuntu one to synchronize my files? its been sitting here saying "synchronization in progress" for at least three hours. it remains at 0.0%
#ubuntuone 2010-12-17
<beuno> zroysch, it really dedpends on the number of files and the size
<beuno> are you on Lucid?  Maverick?
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> morning
<duanedesign> hey karni
<karni> :)
 * karni hacks U1F on 'building computer systems' lecture ;d
<karni> the lecture title is kinda smarter in original language ;D
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> lost in translation..
<duanedesign> http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2010/12/how-to-measure-your-internet-speed-in.html
<duanedesign> dont know what i am going to do in Unity without the Panel :P
<duanedesign> not that i need instant access to allthese 'gadgets'
<karni> duanedesign: nice applet
<karni> duanedesign: I'm putting it back xD (probably)
<karni> haven't really used unity, just for testing
<duanedesign> i have had trouble with natty lately running unity. So for right now i am on classic desktop
<karni> already natty, huh :)?
 * karni hides under the carpet with lucid
<duanedesign> my server runs Jaunty and my desktop runs natty so I figure that averages out to Lucid :P
<karni> duanedesign: :D
<karni> jaunty was cool. I loved that login screen http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/ubuntu-jaunty.png
<duanedesign> my favorite default wallpapers were Hardy and Jaunty
<duanedesign> good morning
<duanedesign> again :)
<duanedesign> the first one was a false start. Went back to sleep for about an hour :)
<karni> :D
<ralsina> alecu nessita dobey standup in 8'
<nessita> ralsina: dobey is on leave, I think
<alecu> ralsina, I thought dobey was out on fridays till EOY
 * ralsina will someday get his manager superpowers
<ralsina> ok then it's just us
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> damn, 10:59:59 :-)
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, standup now
<nessita> me
<ralsina> alecu ping
<alecu> me (finishing notes)
<nessita> ralsina: go!
<ralsina> DONE: meetings, organizing the upload of desktopcouch, chasing people around
<ralsina> TODO: more meetings, finish setting up narwhal VM, finish windows dev. setup, check mandel's windows code
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita!
<nessita> DONE: almost ready the devices tab, weekly meeting, ussoc packages (awaiting for sponsorship), submitted branches for bug 691292 and bug 690649
<nessita> TODO: remove device functionality (bug 691295), meeting re: shares
<nessita> BLOCKED: 1/2 blocked: waiting reviews for 2 branches of u1cp
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691292 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "DBus error signals should send the object id when available (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690649 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Show devices on Devices tab (affects: 1) (heat: 3034)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690649
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691295 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Implement device removal on GUI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691295
<nessita> reviews pending are:
<alecu> DONE: worked on integrating mozmill with test desktopcouchdb instances. Half way thru eric's jslint megabrach
<alecu> TODO: wrap up the year
<alecu> BLOCKED: still need a windows review for the optional-ziggy branch
<nessita> alecu: I can do that review but on linux :-/
<ralsina> ok, questions, etc?
<ralsina> nessita: send me the branches where you need reviews, I may be able to help
<nessita> nah
<alecu> nessita, please, do it on linux, and we'll see if it breaks on windows when mandel returns.
<nessita> ralsina: YEY
<ralsina> alecu: agreed
<nessita> alecu: agreed, link please?
<ralsina> alecu: noone is going to even try that on windows this week
<alecu> ralsina, how comes? I thought you were installing 7 as your host os!
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/make-ziggy-optional
<ralsina> alecu: windows 7 is there, but I am not trying to do anything until mandel is here. I have no clue how to set up the development env.
<alecu> ralsina, I guess nobody does :-)
<ralsina> I am installing python, bzr, and will try to run the code but I don't expect anything to actually work :-)
<ralsina> and who else is running trunk or anything like it win windows? My guess is noone
<ralsina> So, I say merge and see if someone notices later
<ralsina> eom
<nessita> eom!
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, that music user on Android, yes, I suspect the problem is indeed the name of the file.  The external storage could be using FAT filesystem, and the colon could be a problem there.
<CardinalFang> Gods, I love MICROS~1 engineering.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ah, thanks
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, maybe I'll have a fix in a bit.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: that would be cool...while i have you...any news on desktopcouch? :)
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, yes, it's coming along.  dob-y's branch should land soon, and then I can release source and then pacakge.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: great!
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: thank you for all the work on it...i hate having you jump between projects like that but we seem to be "this close" to releasing dc :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we are in some strange sort of asymptotic release or something :-(
<joshuahoover> heh
<nessita> alecu: what was the magic to solve "libsyncdaemon/Makefile.am:90: HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL" when running autogen on u1client?
<alecu> nessita, apt-get install gir-something?
<nessita> alecu: argh, I'm updating and gir-somehting is being uninstalled and re installed
<alecu> nessita, well... it's not "something"
<alecu> nessita, it's gir1.0-... and libgirepository1.0-1  I think
<alecu> I have installed libgirepository1.0-1, gir1.0-glib-2.0 and gir1.0-soup-2.4
<nessita> yeah, I meant that right now all gir-s are being uninstalled
<nessita> alecu: update successfull, running the suite now
<nessita> alecu: on ubuntuone/platform/windows/__init__.py there is an extra line added in this diff
<alecu> nessita, checking
<ralsina> alecu, Bug nuevo #674256 no es lo que estabas haciendo en el sprint?
<ralsina> Perdon, bug #674256
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674256 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Store couchdb synchronization events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674256
 * ralsina exports LOCALE=en
<alecu> ralsina, :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I worked on syncdaemon events, not couchdb events
<ralsina> alecu: oh, right
<ralsina> alecu: this one should be easier I suppose
<alecu> ralsina, I think CardinalFang (chad) was looking into how to do that
<ralsina> alecu: ok, but he's on loan
<ralsina> alecu: then again you are on vacation in 6 hours so no difference
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> by next wednesday I am going to be managing only my cat and nessita
<alecu> hahahaha
<alecu> ralsina, only your cat. Nessita manages herself (!?)
<ralsina> damn, so does my cat
<nessita> :-D
 * ralsina considers sayinf nessita is re-cat but decides it's against company policy
 * ralsina ducks
<nessita> ok, I need to reboot before the mumblemeeting
 * nessita brbs
<ralsina> ok!
<CardinalFang> alecu, ralsina, sorry?  Which events to where?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: coudhdb events to zeitgeist
<CardinalFang> ralsina, Ah, yes.  I did look, enough to update the proposal in the wiki.  I don't have any working code, though.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: OK, great
<alecu> ralsina, this is the proposal, updated with the event that are already on trunk, and the missing ones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Specs/ZeitgeistIntegration/EventsSpec
<ralsina> alecu: oh, nice
<CardinalFang> ralsina, the hard part will be deciding what genre of events to emit.  (Not "genre", but the voodoo phrasing that zeitgeist uses.)
<ralsina> CardinalFang: hey, it makes zeitgeist feel all sciencey
<ralsina> I am not classifying stuff, I am applying a whateverology to them
<alecu> CardinalFang, is there some protocol that we could use to point at couch databases? (like file:/// or http://)
<CardinalFang> Heh.
<alecu> CardinalFang, ... are desktopcouch databases always started on a port number that survives reboots?
<CardinalFang> Not that either.
<CardinalFang> alecu, How would you refer to a PostgreSQL db?
<alecu> CardinalFang, for files stored on u1, I made up the "ubuntuone:uuid" url
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<ralsina> alecu, mumble?
<alecu> and I'm storing the syncdaemon uuid there...
<alecu> oh, mumble. sorry
<CardinalFang> couchdb:~alecu/databasename ?
<alecu> CardinalFang, that makes sense...
<alecu> CardinalFang, perhaps desktopcouch:~username/db
<CardinalFang> +1
<alecu> CardinalFang, I'll be adding a zg ontology to the couch event after this meeting.... I'll ask you to review it afterwards.
<CardinalFang> alecu, gladly.
<nessita> alecu:  approved
<alecu> CardinalFang, here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Specs/ZeitgeistIntegration/EventsSpec#CouchDB%20replication%20events
<nessita> though FF won't let me actually approve
<nessita> alecu: now yes, approved
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks!
 * nessita -> lunch
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, I just uploaded a new music player to Android Market that should fix Bug #689856.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689856 in ubuntuone-android-music "Song restarts downloading right after finishing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689856
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: excellent!
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, At least, the part I understand and found could be a problem.
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: I think I'm done on the Shares UX bulletpoints. Do you care to review it?
<nessita> alecu: I'll do it in a while, trying to round up a branch now
<alecu> nessita, no prob.
<ralsina> sure, I'll check in 5'
<alecu> nessita, when you have some time, subscribe to Bug #677382
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 677382 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 23 other projects) "gir-repository fails to build from source in natty: eliminate reverse dependencies (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677382
<ralsina> alecu: no sabes lo dificil que es usar google docs cuando insiste en mostrar la UI en hebreo :-)
<nessita> alecu: not sure I'm getting why I should subscribe to that bug
<ralsina> Oh, there. google docs is in english now. Yay!
<ralsina> alecu: I think naming can be a bit more consistent, like "A directory shared to a remote user can be deleted by the local user"
<ralsina> instead of "to another user"
<ralsina> And i think it's a bit confusing in that it could mean "delete the directory" or "stop sharing it"
<alecu> fixin
<alecu> nessita, you had gir-repository issues recently, didn't you? and it looks like it's going away anyway.
<nessita> alecu: the problems I had we caused by automatic removal+adding, caused by python2-6 -> python2.7 (I think). But thanks for the pointer!
<alecu> ralsina, replaced "to another user" by "to a remote user", and changed the "delete" phrasing to mean "stop sharing"
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi.
<karni> CardinalFang: brb!
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm here :)
<karni> hi there!
 * karni is on-line for the next 3,5 hours
<ralsina> alecu: google docs has decided to stop working for me so I'll check the document and (maybe) make changes on monday. Don't worry, nothing big and nessita will check it too, I'm sure.
 * nessita nods
<nessita> I will hopefully add more relevant info
<karni> Chipaca: seems like you've heard the news!
<Chipaca> karni: I have! and danced the appropriate celebratory dances
<karni> \o/ hahah
<karni> you would *not* believe how happy and pleased I am!
<Chipaca> :)
 * karni has to jump on a skype call
<karni> Chipaca: this is the best day ever!
<Chipaca> karni: yep :)
<Chipaca> karni: congratulations, and see you around (a lot :) )
<karni> Chipaca: thank you :) you'll definitely see me here a *lot* :)
 * karni goes off-line for 20 min, switching to Windows :F
 * karni is back
<CardinalFang> BRB, natty updates, reboot.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: android contacts sync issue... bug #691724 ...i got a log file, let me know if there's more info you (or someone else on the team?) could use to track down the problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691724 in ubuntuone-android-contacts "Contacts no longer sync (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691724
<CardinalFang> beuno, did we stab that server yet?
<beuno> CardinalFang, funambol?
 * karni calls it a (great) day
<karni> good night team ^ ^ !
<karni> \o
#ubuntuone 2010-12-18
<beuno> night karni!
<jonathan_> why is the copy web link option in ubuntu one greyed out only for some items?
<jonathan_> edit:  Suddenly for all items
<duanedesign> morning all
<nirazio> When Ubuntu One is available in german and other languages?
<nirazio> When Ubuntu One is available in german and other languages?
<duanedesign> hello nirazio
<nirazio> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> nirazio: there should be a german translation for U1
<nirazio> No i have searched
<nirazio> anyone
<nirazio> ??
<duanedesign> sorry na
<duanedesign> nirazio:
<duanedesign> i was looking
<duanedesign> it appears there is a translation https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> not sure why it is not working
<rye> duanedesign, the web ui is english only at the moment, maybe that's
<duanedesign> rye: ahhh
<duanedesign> rye: i was trying to remember the command to launch an application in a different locale from the command line
<duanedesign> I thought it was something like:  LANG=es_AR.utf8 ubuntuone-preferences
<nessita> duanedesign: LC_ALL=<Locale> <app>
<rye> duanedesign, i had to do LANGUAGE=en_US for indicator
<rye> we definitely need an international backup day
<duanedesign> for sure
<rye> preferally celebrated a week before international hardware failure day
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> i made the mistake of backing stuff up on an Iomega 1GB jazz drive. Now I can't find one to get my information off the disks
<duanedesign> seemed like a good idea 10 years ago :P
<rye> duanedesign, what's the life time of these disks?
<duanedesign> rye: not sure...unlike the Zip disk, which was a floppy disk technology, the Jazz was a Hard Disk Drive technology
<duanedesign> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545247/ <-- are steps 5-7 really necessary?
<rye> duanedesign, to keep it all clean - yes
<rye> duanedesign, but it won't be that bad if the tokens were left @ ubuntuone
<duanedesign> thank you
<nirazio> When Ubuntu One is available in german and other languages?
<nirazio> duanedesign: Did you got one??
<duanedesign> nirazio: are you referring to the Ubuntu One Preferences on your desktop or the website one.ubuntu.com?
<nirazio> preference
<duanedesign> ok i am seeing if it works for me
<duanedesign> nirazio: i changed my language to German and Ubuntu one Prefernces was in German
<nirazio> How did you change it???
<duanedesign> System > Administration > Launguage Support
<duanedesign> in the Language tab select Install/Remove Languages
<duanedesign> Then drag the language you want to the top of the list
<duanedesign> click Apply System Wide and then Sign Out and back in (or restart)
<duanedesign> took me awhile to get back. I couldnt figure out what Restart was in German :)
<dutchie> i have shared file links returning 503 errors
<karthick87> How do I change the name of a file once I have uploaded it to the Ubuntu One Cloud?
<nessita> dutchie: url please?
<nessita> karthick87: you can just rename it on your local computer and it will be synched to the cloud
<facundobatista> karthick87, just rename it in your computer
<karthick87> oke
<dutchie> nessita: it seems to be working now
<nessita> dutchie: ok, if you have the problem again let us know
<dutchie> will do
<duffydack> when you rename it, does it re-upoad it?
<duffydack> upload*
<duffydack> or has it got the smarts to just rename it
<rye> duffydack, just renames
<duffydack> nice
<duffydack> done it before but only with small files so its all the same
#ubuntuone 2010-12-19
<duanedesign> does anyone know of a workaround for bug 665360
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 665360 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'st_ino' (affects: 3) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665360
#ubuntuone 2011-12-12
<Doughy> Anyone here? I'm having some issues with U1... again.
<rye> morning
<JamesTait> Buenos días a todos!
<ralsina> good morning
<gatox> good morning
<ralsina> good mornign gatox
<nessita> hello everyone!
<alecu> hello all!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<alecu> hola naty!
<gatox> ralsina, alecu nessita hi
<nessita> hola gatox
<alecu> gatox, hi there, you cylon!
<nessita> gatox: did you fly back ok?
<gatox> alecu, jejej
<gatox> nessita, yes....... really really tired..... but no problems with the flight
<gatox> alecu, i should stay and play.......... :(
<gatox> jej
<nessita> gatox: I know what you mean, yesterday I couldn't do nothing, I was tired all the time
<gatox> nessita, yep..... yesterday i watch Lethal Weapon 1 and 2 :P..... i didn't want to do anything else
<nessita> ralsina: have handy the mem consumption master bug?
<ralsina> nessita: not right now. I tagged it 'master'
<ralsina> nessita: I can find it in like 2 minutes
<ralsina> nessita: 902166
<ralsina> nessita: bug #902166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902166 in ubuntuone-client "Excessive memory usage in syncdaemon (affects: 14) (dups: 7) (heat: 315)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902166
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<gatox> rb
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> nessita: do you have an opinion on bug #903180 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 903180 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "extends python path, slowing down python imports (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903180
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<gatox> back
<nessita> ralsina: hum, we install in /usr/shared/pyshared since as far as I know this is the standard way of doing it, I'm not sure is our call to move to dist-packages. Besides, I thought that libraries that work with more than one python version should not go into dist-packages... but I'm not sure the exact rationale
<nessita> ralsina: we should definitely ask dobey
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<nessita> alecu: are you following all the new comments in the proxy bug? some more people has shared their proxy settings
<alecu> nessita, thanks, looking.
<alecu> nessita, it's interesting to see the exact configurations posted by all these users, and we'll probably work for most of them, but surely not *all* of them.
<nessita> alecu: right :-)
<gatox> does anyone know why this branch might be not landing: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-double-navigation/+merge/83973 ?
<gatox> ralsina, do you have time for a ui review? (it has pretty pictures :P) https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons
<gatox> it only nees one more approve
<gatox> alecu, can you re-review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account/+merge/83055
<nessita> gatox: seems like tarmac is not running, let's ask sidnei
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> alecu: did dobey mention that this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82738 require a minor fix from you? (a couple of missing super() calls)
<alecu> nessita, yes, he did
<nessita> alecu: ok then, I said nothing
<alecu> nessita, thanks for remembering, though :-)
<nessita> alecu: I'm trying to catch up with all my pending reviews
<nessita> and I saw that in my pending list
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu: also, could you catch up with these 2 reviews when you can? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<nessita> alecu, mandel, ralsina, gatox, dobey: standup time!
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<alecu> nessita, both dobey and mandel are out today
<alecu> *out -> off
<nessita> alecu: right, swap days I presume
<nessita> any news from ralsina?
<nessita> ok, let's start
<nessita> DONE: sprint, worked on a not-small-branch (still unfinished) to remove markers from syncdaemon hoping that that will release some memory
<nessita> TODO: catch up with reviews, start designing sso refactor to fix the registration failure on windows installer
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> get_home_dir implementation in ubuntuone-client, replace expanduser in Control Panel, fixed some branches, Sprint Week: memory debugging.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with Bug #851356 (almost done), keep fixing bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851356 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Folder list may show garbage for user homes non-ascii (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851356
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> nessita, dobey is on a swap, and I saw mandel twitting that he was out today.
 * nessita mira twitter
<nessita> alecu: go?
 * alecu writing notes
<alecu> DONE: team sprint, a proxy branch needing reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client
<alecu> TODO: use new devtools squid tests from the proxy branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<cjohnston> rye: did you get my messge from the weekend
<rye> verterok, do you recall the conversation about files uploading and retrying with TRY_AGAIN ^
<rye> cjohnston, what is the file size now?
<verterok> rye: no I don't, what's the issue?
<cjohnston> rye: ubuntu reports it as 3.9gb
 * alecu runs to the bank
<cjohnston> alecu: put some money in my account while your there
<rye> verterok, constant TRY_AGAIN upon big file uploads, cjohnston i am fetching the logs now
<alecu> cjohnston, sure! send me the number by PM :-)
<rye> alecu, no phishing in #ubuntuone channel please
<cjohnston> ty rye
<cjohnston> lol
<verterok> rye: it's a server issue, e.g: content storage connection problems, about to die server
<verterok> rye: for the moment a possible workaround is to reconnect and hope to end up in a healthier server
<rye> verterok, it happened for me recently for 38Mb file - it was uploaded 101 time
<rye> verterok, and ended up with AQ_UPLOAD_ERROR, so not uploading now
<rye> because of INTERNAL_ERROR on the server side
<verterok> rye: do you have trace logs?
<rye> verterok, on client - yes
<verterok> rye: I'm 95% sure the internal error was caused by the server dying
<verterok> rye: grep for the INTERNAL_ERROR and check the cause, should be in the "comment" of the message
<rye> verterok, 2011-12-12 14:07:47,530 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - TRACE - start - processMessage: id: 129 type: ERROR error {   type: INTERNAL_E
<rye> RROR   comment: "" }
<rye> syncing logs to see cjohnston and my session
<nessita> thisfred: the notification fix branch works like a charm!
<verterok> rye: nice :/
<verterok> rye: ok, your server logs should be in TRACE level ;)
<nessita> thisfred: ping
 * gatox lunch...
<nessita> thisfred: any reason to do "self.uploading_filename = self.files_uploading[0].path.split(os.path.sep)[-1]" instead of "self.uploading_filename = os.path.basename(self.files_uploading[0].path)"?
<thisfred> nessita: pong (sry, didn't mean to msg you, still getting used to irssi)
<thisfred> nessita: I'll have a look at that
<thisfred> nessita: no reason, I'm pretty sure. I'll fix it
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: yes i am on swap today/tomorrow
<nessita> dobey: ack
<dobey> nessita: i'll reply to the bug from jelmer though; saying dist-packages was probably confusing, as we do actually install to dist-packages
<nessita> dobey: do we install against dist-packages? I think no, I think we install /usr/shared/pyshared...
<nessita> and linked
<dobey> we install to both (in ubuntu anyway, nightlies are special)
<nessita> dobey: ok, I will follow the conversation in the email
<dobey> nessita: we install to dist-packages/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/ubuntuone/ for example though; and have a .pth file to deal with this, so we can use namespacing properly
<nessita> right
<igorr02u> I've got a question. For Ubuntu One Windows, can I somehow change the installation directory? I'm trying to set it up at my university, where I'm not authorized to install to C:.
<igorr02u> any idea?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: unping, solved it by myself :-). BTW, protocol stable-1-4 timestamp autofix, IRL tested and +1
<alecu> nessita, nice, thanks!
<nessita> lunchtime!
<nessita> alecu: going with https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/81791 now
<alecu> nessita, I've just re-reviewed this branch you suggested: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<nessita> alecu: great, thanks. I will hold my re-review until your comments are fixed
<nessita> alecu: any clues why this is failing on tarmac? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/81758
<alecu> nessita, no clues about that branch
<alecu> nessita, probably it has to do with the updated devtools too
<alecu> nessita, because all tests were passing for me when I ran it on maverick
<nessita> alecu: I tried to run it in maverick and got that too... weird
<alecu> nessita, I'll try running those on natty and maverick in half an hour
 * alecu is swapping a dead case fan in his desktop right now.
<alecu> see you all in a few minutes!
 * ralsina says LUNCH! Or rather TEA! or maybe LOW BLOOD SUGAR! and will brb
<alecu> nessita, I've tried that branch again, under all of maverick, natty and oneiric, and I can't get that error: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/81758
<alecu> nessita, pylint throws a few messages but it goes on anyay.
<alecu> *anyway
<nessita> alecu: :-/ ah, I think I don't have pylint in that VM, I was hoping to get the test ran and lint failure
<alecu> nessita, you said you've gotten the "error: No such file or directory" as tarmac does
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita, well, if you are getting that on trunk too, then it might be missing.
<alecu> nessita, I'm doing "./run-tests", both on my branch and on trunk, pylint throws many errors but it finally succeeds
<nessita> alecu: trying in a few minutes
<alecu> gatox, a small needsfixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> alecu, ok!
<gatox> ahhh almost u1 completly working on win with weird usernames!!
<nessita> alecu: now the branch is landed, dobey fixed it
<gatox> don't die syncdaemon
<nessita> gatox: but wasn't already working?!?
<alecu> gatox, coooool!
<nessita> gatox: make_link as well? :D
<gatox> nessita, oops.... make link not.... it seems that after the control panel succed to show the proper folders, etc..... something else die...  some things wasn't tested before... because we just put syncdaemon and sso to run..... but we didn't test the complete flow because control panel wasn't working....
<nessita> gatox: right, and last time we talked we agreed make_link was the next thing to fix, I think?
<gatox> yes.... i need to get this working..... and i'll be able to fix make_link..... but make cp work is more important
<gatox> also..... this shows that something is not fully working on syncdaemon.... so i'll need to fix that too
<gatox> ohhhh unicode....... how you dare??
<ralsina> hahaha, unicode?
<ralsina> gatox: may I send you some ansiolitics labeled "in case of unicode, break the blister"?
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> ralsina, i'm going to do this to people who don't use unicode (instead before eating like the video): http://youtu.be/ILvkEHQPHHg
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> a = "blah" # punched by gatox!
<gatox> jejejjejee
 * alecu runs to the kinder, bbl
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, sso is failing in keyring/windows.py [delete_credentials]
<gatox> nessita, its trying to create a deferToThread that calls self.keyring.delete_password.... but it can't find that method
<nessita> gatox: do you have the patched python-keyring on windows?
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768311/
<ralsina> gatox: wrong keyring
<nessita> gatox: I bet you don't have it
<gatox> probably not.......
<nessita> gatox: you know how to get that?
<ralsina> gatox: https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password/overview
<ralsina> that's from memory, but the "right" way should be in the wiki
<gatox> ahhh i didn't know that.....
<gatox> i can't find it in the wiki
<ralsina> gatox: then this is a good time to add it :-)
<gatox> but i'll download it from the repo
<gatox> ralsina, roger that
 * ralsina is not 100% sure that's the right git branch
<ralsina> I will EOD now, but will be back in a few hours for another round. Feel free to email me!
<gatox> ralsina, it's the saame mentioned in mandel's comment :P
<nessita> gatox: can you please add that to the ubuntu-sso-client section?
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> gatox: need the link for the keyring sourte?
<gatox> nop..... already have it
<nessita> https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password
<nessita> ah, ok :-)
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh it's already there, it appears as an item in the sso dependencies: *  our patched version of pykyering (which is a link to that repo)
<nessita> gatox: ajá!
<nessita> (?)
<gatox> nessita, so.... i need to add something else?
<gatox> in the wiki
<nessita> I think no
<nessita> perhpas making that more visible?
<gatox> ahhhhhh i couldn't find it with ctrl+f because it is misspelled
<gatox> fixing that
<nessita> gatox: awesome, thanks
<gatox> nessita, OMG it's working!
<nessita> gatox: stop playing with my feeling... is the link working?
<gatox> nessita, jejeje no.... i mean the control panel!
<nessita> gatox: we said the link first, no? or I am confused?
<gatox> nessita, now i can propose this branch and start working on the link again
<gatox> but the cp works without problems
<gatox> with weird usernames
<nessita> gatox: using the get_home_dir?
<gatox> and it's syncing my files
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: ok then... but UDF creation is not working, no?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> gatox: because we really need the link thing to be fixed before that
<gatox> yet
<nessita> alecu: GREAT NEWS! protocol-1-6 branch approved (IRL tested, of course). what's left in that mega bug?
<verterok> nessita, ralsina, rye, joshuahoover: in case someone want to test the fix IRL (I already did it in maverick...which probably means nothing :p): https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-869920/+merge/85392
<joshuahoover> verterok: sure, i'll give it a try
<nessita> thisfred: FYI, I will nominate the notification fix for oneiric, so we'll need a branch for stable-3-0 to be able to SRU this to O
<nessita> alecu: I'm eoding now, I will do lp:~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client tomorrow
<joshuahoover> verterok: sigh...it's been a while since i built and tested a client change...trying to do it on a vm but can't find the proper steps...do we have those anywhere (steps for building to at least test a syncdaemon branch)?
<verterok> joshuahoover: with nightlies installed: bzr branch lp:~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-869920; cd fix-869920; u1sdtool -q; PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> verterok: thanks!
 * nessita -> eod
<joshuahoover> verterok: approved, after testing on oneiric - https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-869920/+merge/85392
<joshuahoover> verterok: thanks for getting that done
<verterok> joshuahoover: cool, thanks!
#ubuntuone 2011-12-13
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, pong!
<gatox> mandel, hi! do you have time for 2 reviews?
<mandel> gatox, sure, shoot
<mandel> gatox, I'm block fighting with twisted :P
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/not-validated-account/+merge/83054
<gatox> mandel, ohhhh... always a nassty fight :P
<mandel> gatox, yeah. I'm getting a 400 and I don't know why :(
<mandel> gatox, why are you doing this: self.wizard()._next_id
<mandel> gatox,  I mean, if the _next_id has a leading _ is for a reason, if not, just rename it to next_id :P
<gatox> mandel, can you tell me where?
<mandel> gatox, it looks funny if it is not in a test class
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/not-validated-account/+merge/83054
<mandel> gatox, line 10 in the diff
<gatox> mandel, ah...... that's because i need to clean the _next_id in backwards navigation in that case
<mandel> gatox, it would be nicer to either make it public or use a property
<mandel> gatox, I know that python lets you access those private variables, but we should be clean about the use of them, if we need to use it in a diff class, lets make it public
<gatox> i  see that it's being use in several places, so we should rename it, but i'll create another bug for that, to not mix a refactor with this branch
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'll add a comment about it, then you answer back with the bug report :)
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, also, I think it should be cleanup_page, so, using the python naming convention, but that is only my opinion
<gatox> mandel, it's a qt method
<mandel> gatox, oh, ok
<mandel> gatox, one last question, can you explain the registration_incomplete method, what does it change the id, call next, and then change the id again?
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> mandel, that is a slot, that is executed when the registrationIncomplete signal is emitted.... and works this way: set up the _next_id value (which will contain the id of the next page), then call next() that will check with the current page what to do, so i need the _next_id to be setted in order to allow the page to take that value.... and then i set the next page again to establish the proper flow
<mandel> gatox, what I dont undestand is the following, so next is comming from the Wizard, is that correct?
<gatox> yes
<mandel> gatox, so, you set the WizardPage nextId which points to the page following that WizardPage id, then you tell the wizard to move foward (although you do not know for sure that your page is the current page in the wizard) and then once the wizard has moved, you set a new id, is that correct?
<gatox> mandel, nop..... i know which page is goinng to be there, because it's the only page that throw the registrationIncomplete signal..... but that it's in the sso branch
<mandel> gatox, yikes! that is very fragile.. but ok, lets assume that is ok, the second step is to add a new next id, I suppose that is because you are going back to this page, right?
<gatox> mandel, nop...... that 's because the flow of the wizard is not linear, so you need to tell it which page is going to be the next one
<gatox> in some cases
<gatox> the wizard not always follow the next page added
<mandel> gatox, so, what I think is that such logic should be present in the nextId method from the WizardPage and that cleanUp should so something like, self._registration_incomplete = True, self.next()
<mandel> gatox, so that all the logix regarding the move to the next page is present in the nextId method, which is the reason for that method to exists
<mandel> gatox, at least, it would match the docs of the method better :)
<mandel> do I make sense?
<ralsina> mandel: that involves moving logic from all over the place into nextId()
<ralsina> mandel: you can either have the wizard decide, or the pages decide. I don't mind either, but it is what it is ;-)
<gatox> also..... nextId never execute the page transition...... i think THAT would be a mess
<mandel> ralsina, gatox but that is the theory, that all flow logic should be implemented in the nextId method
<gatox> the page transition, i think, should be executed in the wizard...... nextId only returns which should be the next id
<gatox> and integer
<mandel> gatox, exactly, so, nextId returns the id of the page, I'm not syaing to move the next call there
<ralsina> mandel: welll.... not really. We sometimes need to go back non-linearly, and there nextId() doesn't help
<mandel> gatox, but that all flow logic should be there, that is, all the different paths should be determined by the nextId method, otherwise the only use of the nextId method is to do a return self.next_id which is super lame
<ralsina> mandel: according to the docs, we would need to hack page.nextId() yes: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qwizard.html#creating-non-linear-wizards
<gatox> mandel, i really don't think that the flow logic should be there...... because from my point of view, that it's assume that all the pages know the others
<mandel> ralsina, that is how I've always though about it..
<ralsina> mandel: OTOH, what's there works, and fixing it this way may break it, and adds days of work
<mandel> gatox, it will mean that a page know where to go according to what happened in the page, and the wizard just knows about how to handle that
<mandel> ralsina, I'm just being a purist here in this case, I just want to know what is the actual reason for not following the normal way, if the reason is valid I'll give a plus one :)
<ralsina> mandel: it's how it's donein the ret of the code ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, gatox I wont block a branch from landing due to such an implementation detail...
<mandel> ralsina, ah.. you are not allowed to play the consistency card here! that is cheating!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<ralsina> hello nessita
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<nessita> hi gatox, ralsina, mandel
<gatox> mandel, well....... maybe i'm wrong...... but i think that it's more qt-ish
<mandel> gatox, qt-is would be doing like in the docs that ralsina pointed out: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qwizard.html#creating-non-linear-wizards
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: in any case,I am all for opening a new bug for this, and/or doing it "right" for this branch, but honestly, implementing nextId or setting _next_id is pretty much the same thing :-)
<mandel> gatox, ralsina lets add a +1 since is not a terrible thing
<nessita> ralsina: may I ask what's the issue?
<ralsina> nessita: on the wizard, we are doing page flow in a non-standard manner
<mandel> nessita, me being a purist in a small qt detail :P
<nessita> mandel: what would be the standard manner?
<ralsina> nessita: it works, but the docs say it should be done in a different way. So, while I would like to change it, it may break all the wizard workflow :-)
<ralsina> nessita: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qwizard.html#creating-non-linear-wizards
<mandel> nessita, flow logis should be found in a single method which is the nextId onw
<mandel> s/onw/one
<nessita> mandel: what about when going bacwards?
<mandel> nessita, what do you mean, using the back button or moving the wizard to a page already shown?
<ralsina> mandel: the second
<ralsina> (back button should just work)
<mandel> nextId, is control flow
<nessita> mandel: using the back button to show a page already shown, but may not be the last visited page
<mandel> ralsina, just what I was going to say
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think we do that
<mandel> nessita, what? the back button should always point to the last page we visited, would be confusing to do it other way
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, in the method where you had to had two .back() calls... no?
<nessita> had to add*
<gatox> nessita, that was fixed
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm good point, I don't remember
<gatox> anyway..... you can't change the back id
<nessita> gatox: right, but we were taking the user 2 pages back
<gatox> nessita, yes
<ralsina> nessita: IIRC, it's done that way because you can't "next" to a visited page :-/
<nessita> ok, looking at the doc now, it wasn't loading
<mandel> anyway, I HATE getting in phylosofical arguments when the implementation works ans is done everywhere, so i'm giving a +1
<gatox> nessita, yep, you can not move forward to a visited page, so we needed to use back
<nessita> mandel: +1 to approving and filing a bug
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: ^
<nessita> mandel: anyways, what's the branch?
<ralsina> me too
<gatox> +1
<ralsina> the bug can even be done in stages, just removing _next_id from one page at a time
<ralsina> so it can be tested reasonably
<mandel> gatox, ralsina , nessita I've approved the branch, gatox do you want me to create a bug?
<gatox> mandel, please
<mandel> gatox, on it
<mandel> ralsina, nessita so, on P or package (ubuntuone-client) brakes P by looking at bug 903483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 903483 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv() (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903483
<mandel> JamesTait, and  mandel  had the issue and had to revert to an old package to fix the issue
<ralsina> signal 5? SIGTRAP????
<mandel> ralsina, nessita more of: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.nautlius.extensions.ubuntuone' is not installed
<nessita> mandel: ah, there is a branch proposed by pitti for that, no?
<ralsina> name."nautlius" hahaha
<mandel> nessita, AFAIK there is not
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, so in O we did not crash anything by luck, so only god knows how long we have had that
<ralsina> well, bzr blame can tell you ;-)
<JamesTait> ralsina: pitti said it's caused by glib being more strict in its schema checks in this release - there's an assertion in there that wasn't there before I think.
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, gatox FYI bug 903682
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 903682 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Follow the standard programming for control flow of QWizardPages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903682
<ralsina> mandel: ack!
<ralsina> reacting to a schema bug by crashing seems slightly intolerant to me, but hey, it found a bug
<mandel> ralsina, I guess is just for alphas etc..
<nessita> mandel: I will triage the glib error and assign to rodney
<mandel> nessita, cool, I was tempted to do it but I though it would be better if you did :)
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm a little stuck with a twisted thing, so, do you want me to look first and the issue we had with windows?
<nessita> mandel: ah, BTW, alecu and I made a ouple of reviews for you, there are some things to fix in both
<mandel> nessita, ok, on them as soon as I finish with gatox
<nessita> ack
<mandel> gatox, one question, regarding this text = device_info["name"] on mp https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons/+merge/83620
<gatox> mandel, yep?
<mandel> gatox, what happens if the key is missing, does it crash?
<gatox> mandel, yep..... probably..... maybe i should use a default text, or ignore that cases
<mandel> gatox, well, if the info comes from a json from the server it might be a good idea to make sure that we can deal with those issues
<ralsina> mandel: sure, why not
<mandel> gatox, I mean, lets not trust the server ;)
<gatox> mandel, ok...... can you mark it as need fixing?
<mandel> gatox, sure
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<mandel> gatox, also, I really really hate the self.ui.ui but I know you cannot change it :)
<gatox> mandel, yep...... the second ui...... it's ok because the ui itself it's being used like that in the proper class..... and first one, involve a major refactoring in all the tests
<mandel> gatox, I know, I know..
<nessita> gatox, mandel: they key in the dict will be there, that is ensured why our backend
<nessita> gatox, mandel: so no need to handle that gracefully
<mandel> nessita, cool, then add that as a reply and I approve :)
<mandel> or gatox for that matter :P
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<nessita> mandel: comment added
<mandel> nessita, sweet, approving then
<mandel> gatox, you have 2 * +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons/+merge/83620
<gatox> mandel, great
<gatox> aprroving....
<mandel> nessita, regarding the comment for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-system-folders/+merge/84848 only the system can create system folders :(
<nessita> mandel: really?
<mandel> nessita, let me double check but AFAIK you cannot
 * mandel looks in msdn
<rye> mandel, really? you should be able to - that's attrib something
<gatox> brb
<mandel> nessita, rye sorry I was wrong, I can use the SetFileAttributes and pass x04 as a flag
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, will add a test with that and will remove the useless methods
<nessita> mandel: awesome
<nessita> mandel: be sure to add cleanup to remove those
<mandel> nessita, yep otherwise trial wont be able to delete the tests files
<mandel> nessita, actually, is there a reason for me to add a cleanup remogin the file since the TEstCase does remove _trial_temp, right?
<nessita> mandel: _trial_temp is not removed, since is needed to debug in case of failure
<mandel> nessita, so I should leave the files there, right? in case the test fails
<nessita> mandel: no no, a test should never leave anything
<mandel> ok
<nessita> mandel: what we leave are logs and related
<gatox> back
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, morning
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<nessita> alecu: I'm doing the last 3 reviews for you, re: timestamp autofix
<alecu> nessita, cool. But, two branches landed with just one review:
<alecu> • https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/81791
<alecu> • https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/timestamp-autofix-1-2/+merge/82685
<nessita> alecu: and that's fine...
<alecu> nessita, ok. just checking.
<alecu> nessita, is it ok for backports to just land with one review?
<nessita> alecu: minimal requirement is one review (for any branch), we usually do two, but in this case we hardly can get one
<mandel> yeah, that is something I wanted to ask, I have seen several branches doing that...
<nessita> alecu: so I'd say yes, we can land with one if IRL testing was performed, and tests run in every platform
<nessita> mandel: I would advice not going with one review in general, this is a particular case
<mandel> ok, I was just curios 'cause I have seen it several times (not in alecus branches but other cases) and I was confused
<alecu> nessita, mandel: since it's taking too long to get just one review, then you can bet I'm supportive of this change
<nessita> mandel: well, we talked about this in a meeting, remember? we said 2 reviews in general, unless trivial branches or specific exceptions
<mandel> alecu, yeah, I don't mind too much, mere curiosity
<nessita> mandel: yeah, I understand the confusion
<mandel> nessita, I have bad memory :)
<alecu> You have a problem with authority, Mr. Mandel. You believe you are special, that somehow the rules do not apply to you. Obviously, you are mistaken
<nessita> mandel: but these branches have almost a month now :-/
<mandel> alecu, nah, stupid matrix!
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> nessita, yikes, do you guys want me to take a look at some of them, I'm fixing my mps but I guess this is more urgent
<nessita> mandel: is ok, there are only 3 left and I'm hadling them
<nessita> I already have the 3 needed VMs
<nessita> mandel: but thanks!
<mandel> nessita, ok, if you need a hand let me know
<nessita> alecu: look! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/qt4reactor :-)
<alecu> nessita, nice!!!
<nessita> alecu: you may hate me for asking this, but.. any reason for the branches for controlpanel on bug #692597 for stable-2-0 and stable-1-0 are not done?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 144)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me!
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> nessita, the reason those branches are not done is that I haven't gotten to work on them just yet
<alecu> nessita, and they depend on the whole other branches landing
<nessita> alecu: perfect, thanks
<nessita> alecu: no rush, I just wanted to know we're in synch
<alecu> and now it's the time of the day where I do the kinder run
 * alecu bbls
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: when you get back, would you please add a tiny fix to your ~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/82754  branch?
<nessita> alecu: you need to fix the Makefile so the -p is passed before the dir to be targeted for running tests
<nessita> alecu: all branches approved, some need some tweak so they pass thru tarmac
 * mandel back
<mandel> me
<mandel> nessita, gatox, ralsina, alecu, dobey stand up?
<gatox> me
<ralsina> sorry, mgmt call
<nessita> me
<nessita> mandel: rodney is on swap day, so, go!
<mandel> DONE: Swap day yesterday (I arrived to spain ar noon). Upgraded to P and found with JamesTait bug 903483. Reviewed 2 of gatox branches and added bug regarding the way we do the control flow in the installer. Updated the branch regarding the system paths (I need to psuh the changes).
<mandel> TODO: Fix the other MP, look at issue with Windows and keep working on the Proxy tests using the twisted web client.
<mandel> BLOCKED: I need some more time with the twisted stuff, I'm getting a 400 and I don't know really why.
<mandel> COMMETS: python madrid is today so I've been working from my 9am 'til my 6a,. (that will me 2 more hours from me today.)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 903483 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv() (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903483
<mandel> gatox, gogogo
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, get_home_dir implementation in u1-client.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on link creation, and then another bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: Done tons of reviews, teach lead meeting, bug triage catch up
<nessita> TODO: finish timestamp-autofix reviews, precise install, start designing sso refactor to fix the registration failure on windows installer
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<nessita> or NEXT: ralsina, whoever can paste his notes :-)
<nessita> gatox: you have any pending branches from me for review?
<gatox> nessita, nop..... i only have the network detection branch, that was delayed because it wasn't to be included in the release.....
<gatox> and i'm pretty sure that it has conflicts now
<nessita> gatox: but I approved that one, right?
<nessita> gatox: and I know alecu asked some minimal fixes
<gatox> nessita, one of them was approved
<gatox> by you
<nessita> gatox: ah right, the installer one is still pending
<gatox> nessita, yes
<ralsina> DONE: setting up lots and lots of VMs, working on debugging the syncdaemon-doesn-start-right bug on windows on a clean VM, hiring (one done!) canonicaladmin, bug triaging TODO: askubuntu, bug triaging, finish VM setups, research windws 8 metro UI requirements BLOCKED: well, school is out, nanny situation is difficult, so it's not really easy
<nessita> gatox: but I would like the sso one to be merged first
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: and then the installer one be updated
<nessita> gatox: let me know when both things happens, please :-)
<ralsina> also DONE: tech leads call, mgmt call (in progress)
<mandel> ralsina, regarding windows 8, I look at it during the weekend, we could chat later if you want :)
<gatox> nessita, i'm with links now..... when i have some free time, i'll update that branches
<nessita> gatox: no rush on this end
<ralsina> mandel: sounds like fun, let's talk about it on 54 minutes, or so ok?
<mandel> ok
<gatox> lunch for gatox
<alecu> me
<ralsina> DAMN, windows XP starts playing music while installing. NOT COOL.
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: started a branch to use devtools testscases for the proxy integration tests
<alecu> TODO: keep working on the proxy branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: got my messages re your timestampautofix branches?
<nessita> alecu: summary: all approved, a couple need a tweak on the Makefile since latest u1trial requires the dir to be tested to be at the end of the command line
<alecu> nessita, cool, looking.
<mandel> nessita, regarding that, how is the process of leaving ubuntuone-client as just python? there was somehting going on about that, right?
<nessita> alecu: now doing proxy-web-client which so far looks good (will add some fixes request for some style minor thingies)
<nessita> mandel: rodney started that process, but we still have some C bits in it
<mandel> nessita, cool :)
<nessita> mandel: not sure he will finish that this cycle, since no roadmap room for it
<mandel> nessita, well, at least we are trying :)
<mandel> nessita, P comes with python£ ?
<mandel> that is python3, sorry ..
<nessita> mandel: nopes (just tested IRL on a P fresh install)
<nessita> mandel: but you will certainly have it in main
<mandel> nessita, ah, ok I just saw an update for python3.2 and i was glady surprised :)
<nessita> mandel: perhpas on an update? I have a fresh install, upgrade is ongoing (ie not finished yet)
<mandel> nessita, maybe, I know the python3 is there..
<nessita> everyone: I will start moving SSO wizard pages from installer to sso, so be careful when merging/starting branches
<mandel> not that we are going to use it :(
<mandel> nessita, ack
<nessita> gatox_lunch: ^
<mandel> nessita, if you have nightlies in P you might want to force the system to use  ubuntuone-client-gnome=2.0.1-0ubuntu3
<mandel> nessita, doing that you will not get a broken theme until we fix our code
<nessita> mandel: why? because of the crash?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> nessita, if you revert to the one use in O you will be fine, that one does not crash because is missing the sassertion
<nessita> mandel: we'll ping rodney tomorrow about this, he may have a fix soon
<mandel> nessita, is a typo, so it should be easy to fix, but for the time being is good to know that we can just roll back to the old package
<gatox> nessita, are you starting with that?
<nessita> gatox: yeap, will investigate how terrible/easy is
<nessita> gatox: any suggestions/advices?
<gatox> nessita, ok... mmmmm not now..... i should take a look too to see it better
<gatox> nessita, let me know if i can do something
<nessita> gatox: I will, no worries
<mandel> aghg I'm running all the u1-client tests by accident :(
<alecu> nessita, it seems that the u1-client megabug branches are failing to land because the sso they are using is not yet the latest revision.
<nessita> alecu: right, but I think that's only one branch...
<nessita> alecu: the rest need the u1trial sentence tweaked on Makefile
<alecu> I see
<nessita> alecu: the failure ImportError: No module named windows.network_manager means that u1trial is acting up
<nessita> alecu: so, instead of having u1trial tests -p something
<nessita> we need: u1trial -p something tests
<nessita> alecu: can you please add that twek to your branches?
<nessita> mandel, gatox: the latest branch that landed from gatox has lint issues... did you run the suite on linux?
<alecu> sure
<mandel> nessita, not on linux, no
<gatox> nessita, which one?
<nessita> gatox: the one that landed today
<nessita> now trunk has these errors:
<nessita> ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py:
<nessita>     362:  [W0212, MainWindowTestCase.test_current_user_sign_in_page_clenaup] Access to a protected member _next_id of a client class
<nessita>     374:  [W0212, MainWindowTestCase.test_registration_incomplete] Access to a protected member _next_id of a client class
<nessita> alecu: also, I see that the pep8 issue I reported on your branch, is on trunk as well :-/
<nessita> ./ubuntu_sso/main/__init__.py:111:37: E202 whitespace before '}'
<mandel> nessita, how did in land if it has lin issues?
<nessita> mandel: tarmac does not run installer tests, it need the qt4reactor
<nessita> mandel: that's why our reviews have to be very thoughtful
<mandel> nessita, ahhh mea culpa then, I though that tarmac would catch any of those things..
<gatox> nessita, i'll propose a branch to fix that now
<nessita> mandel: non of the QT suites are run by tarmac
<nessita> gatox: please :-)
<nessita> gatox: same for ussoc?
<nessita> gatox: ./ubuntu_sso/main/__init__.py:111:37: E202 whitespace before '}'
<gatox> ok
<mandel> nessita, ack, I did not know that, i though that dobey did install the qt reactor
<nessita> mandel: I'm trying to fix that, but first I need to backport qt4reactor, which is now available to precise, to older releases
<nessita> mandel: nopes, we did not have a package for it
<mandel> nessita, I guess my info was wrong :(
<mandel> alecu, with addCleanup what is the order of the calls done, first added first executed?
<alecu> mandel, lifo
<alecu> mandel, lafc
<alecu> "last added first called"
<alecu> mandel, I *think*
<mandel> alecu, lifo and no fifo.. I would have expected the fifo.. wear..
<nessita> alecu: yes, that's correct
<mandel> s/wear/weird :P
<nessita> mandel: you just add a addCleanup call as soon as you perform the action that dirties the env
<nessita> mandel: so, as soon as you create a file, add the addCleanup to remove it
<nessita> since the queue is a LIFO, that will always work
<nessita> and actually, if it was a FIFO, that will not work and the code will be messy
<gatox> nessita,  i can't find the pep8 issue in sso
<gatox> at least running pep8 --repeat .
<nessita> gatox: I think is the new code you added for user not validated, let me show you
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/ussoc/trunk$ pep8 --repeat .
<nessita> ./ubuntu_sso/main/__init__.py:111:37: E202 whitespace before '}'
<nessita> this dict:
<nessita>     109                 error_dict = {
<nessita>     110                     'errtype': 'UserNotValidated',
<nessita>     111                     'message': email
<nessita>     112                 }
<nessita> has to be:
<nessita>     109                 error_dict = {
<nessita>     110                     'errtype': 'UserNotValidated',
<nessita>     111                     'message': email,
<nessita>     112                 }
<nessita> (add a comman after email)
<nessita> gatox: si?
<gatox> nessita, yep..... i can see it now..... but pep8 --repeat . is not showing me anything...... weird
<nessita> are you running it on trunk?
<gatox> nessita, i updated trunk, then branch it.... and i'm running it there...... and i can see that the code is  not right.... but pep8 don't complatin
<gatox> complain
<nessita> gatox: what about if you do pep8 ubuntu_sso/main/__init__.py
<gatox> nessita, nop....
<gatox> that's weird...... pep8 used to work fine here
<gatox> nessita, this is the branch of the lint issues: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/lint-fix/+merge/85513
<gatox> nessita, and this is the one to fix the pep8 issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pep8-fix/+merge/85514
 * mandel hates win32 api
<nessita> gatox: both globally approved as trivial
<gatox> brb
 * awilkins also hates win32 api
<mandel> who ever wrote win32 api was on crack..
<mandel> jesus..
<awilkins> Is it an impertinent question to ask if you chaps know anything about the Ubuntu One client job being advertised on Canonical jobs?
<awilkins> Having lurked here I suspect that the most talkative people in here already work for Canonical :-]
<mandel> awilkins, AFAIK there was one/two advertised in the canonical jobs page
<awilkins> mandel, Yeah, there's a Mac oriented one and a Windows oriented one
<mandel> awilkins, yep, that is what I remembered
<awilkins> mandel, They've just been reposted today, I applied for the Windows one at the end of November but I've not heard back, hence the blatant fishing
<mandel> awilkins, uhm, where they? I did not know about that.. but I'm not the best one to tell, I'm just a code monkey :P
<awilkins> http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers # They are in the feed column on the right
<awilkins> I know the feeling... my place are sending out job adverts for people who report to me but I've had no input into the job description..
<awilkins> I suspect I won't even get to pick a list of interviewees...
<mandel> awilkins, is more that I usually don't track those things hehe
<Chipaca> awilkins: talk with ralsina :)
 * Chipaca throws ralsina under the bus
<ralsina> awilkins indeed talk to me :-)
 * mandel ralsina y, quieres hablar sobre windows 8 ahora o lo dejamos para manana?
<mandel> herb, I'm stupid :P
<ralsina> mandel: mañana a la mañana, estoy tratando de entender el problema de windows 7 primero ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, sound good :P
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-system-folders/+merge/84848 has been updated with your comments, also added some tests with GetFileAttrs patched and using real files
<nessita> mandel: awesome
<mandel> nessita, uh, I forgot to run lint on windows, give me some mins for that, sorry!
<nessita> mandel: ack
<beuno> nessita, o/
<beuno> te presento a luchomax
<luchomax> buenas
<luchomax> okis
<beuno> que no puede loguearse a U1 desde 11.10
<luchomax> :P
<beuno> nessita, le podes dar una mano?
<nessita> beuno: I was about going to have lunch, but yes, certainly
<luchomax> ok
<nessita> luchomax: hi there! what problem are you having, specifically?
 * beuno hugs nessita 
<nessita> luchomax: do you speak english?
<luchomax> si nessita
<luchomax> yes so so
<luchomax> but i think i can explane me
<luchomax> i want to logme in ubuntu one
<luchomax> but i cant
<nessita> luchomax: right, and you using the app under the messaging menu (below the envelope, at the top right corner)?
<luchomax> yes
<luchomax> i tryed
<nessita> luchomax: and are you having some error? or how can you tell you can't login? :-)
<luchomax> even  i unistalled
<luchomax> no message
<nessita> luchomax: what happens when you click on "I already have an account"?
<luchomax> it is thinking all the time without final  message
<nessita> luchomax: ok, do you know how to use a terminal?
<luchomax> it permit me to put my keys but no answers
<luchomax> yes
<luchomax> just tell me what to tipe
<luchomax> sorry, what to write
<nessita> luchomax: I see. So, please open a terminal, and please paste in paste.ubuntu.com the content of running the following command:
<mandel> nessita, here are no lint issues :)
<nessita> luchomax: let's better do something else, please email to natalia.bidart@canonical.com all the files located at ~/.cache/sso/
<luchomax> ok
<nessita> luchomax: can you wait for 15-20 minutes? my lunch is here :-/
<luchomax> yes no problem
<luchomax> enjoy it
<nessita> luchomax: brb!
<godzy> hi all
<alecu> hi there
<alecu> nessita, I don't get the error: "./ubuntu_sso/main/__init__.py:111:37: E202 whitespace before '}'"
<alecu> nessita, are you running some other check besides "./run-tests" ?
<alecu> I'm talking about this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client/+merge/85135
<alecu> nessita, perhaps it refers to line 654 in the merge proposal
<alecu> I correct myself: that's a different file
<alecu> hmmm... I'm missing some trunk revisions. Let's see now...
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'm off for lunch, I'll finish the other MP laters tonight or tom early morning
<alecu> mandel, good luck with the python madrid!
<mandel> nessita, let me know if there are any other issues :)
<mandel> alecu, thx! we are getting bigger and bigger and we might have some multi lang conf in the future where we can push python foward in spain, is goign to be fun :)
<alecu> nice!
 * alecu starts saving to go to that conf
 * ralsina wants to stab windows installer (the one that installs windows)
<mandel> alecu, if wont be great 'til 2 years or so, but should be fun :)
<nessita> alecu: the pep8 issue was added in a branch before that, and gatox already fixed it
<nessita> alecu: so no need to fix anything extra
<alecu> nessita, that's what I suspected
<nessita> luchomax: I'm back
<nessita> luchomax: are you behind a proxy?
<nessita> luchomax: looks like your internet connection is timing out
<alecu> nessita, I wrote that on the proposal page; you may re-review when you can.
<nessita> I see this in the log file:
<nessita>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/httplib2/__init__.py", line 925, in connect
<nessita>     raise socket.error, msg
<nessita> error: [Errno 110] Expiró el tiempo de conexión
<nessita> alecu: does this ring any bell to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769217/
<alecu> looking
<nessita> alecu: besides a proxy blocking that request, any other ideas?
<alecu> nessita, yup, only network issues can mean that
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> luchomax: let me know when you're back
<nessita> beuno: would you know if luchomax is behind a proxy?
<beuno> nessita, I don't know, no
<nessita> beuno: thanks - I think he has networks timeouts at "socket" level
<nessita> brb, rebooting router which gone crazy after power outage
 * nessita is back
<nessita> alecu: you did not change any of the """Use one webclient per application.""" docstrings?
<nessita> alecu: I added a comment saying that they don't look, at least from my POV, very descriptive regarding what the class does/provides
<alecu> doh
<nessita> alecu: I also think that you may have left this debugging thingy by mistake?
<nessita> 397+import twisted.internet.base
<nessita> 398+twisted.internet.base.DelayedCall.debug = True
<alecu> nessita, and that's definitely a mistake
<alecu> nessita, I think that the "DelayedCall.debug = True" is something we should add to u1trial
<alecu> nessita, fixes pushed. Sorry I missed the docstrings.
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure, perhaps using an extra option? because otherwise the traces get eally difficult to read when that is enabled
<alecu> nessita, btw: try running the tests with -qt too
<nessita> (regarding the delayed.debug setting)
<alecu> nessita, yes, I was thinking of an extra option for sure.
<nessita> alecu: I always, always run the qt suite :-)
<alecu> cool
<nessita> alecu: what revno has the latest fixes? I think LP does nopt have them yet
<luchomax> hola nessita
<luchomax> sorry for the absent
<nessita> luchomax: no problem :-)
<luchomax> yes i'm behind a proxy
<nessita> luchomax: so, are you behind a proxy?
<luchomax> but i putted in the configuration of the system
<luchomax> yes
<nessita> luchomax: right, we don't support proxy yet, sorry :-/
<luchomax> ok
<luchomax> :'(
<luchomax> jajaja
<nessita> luchomax: we're working on that, and we're planning to have it ready for Precise
<luchomax> oks
<luchomax> thanks
<luchomax> a lot
<gatox> EOD for me!! see you tomorrow! :D
 * alecu runs back to kinder
<ralsina> EOD for me too. See you all tomorrow-ish
<nessita> ok, EOD
<nessita> bye all
#ubuntuone 2011-12-14
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone! :)
<gatox> morning everyone
<mandel> morning!
<mandel> gatox, we have a small issue with the xdg in trunk and rye
<gatox> mandel, fighting with P?
<gatox> :P
<mandel> can I haz help
<mandel> gatox, a little, not too much :)
<gatox> mandel, shoot
<mandel> gatox, is better to ask rye
<mandel> gatox, how is it with the windows api?
<gatox> rye, hi
<gatox> mandel, a bloody mess
<gatox> jejejeje
<gatox> and pywin32 is incomplete
<mandel> gatox, I know that already :)
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, go go ctypes!
<mandel> gatox, the problem with ctypes is when you use them in an x64  and you used py2exe.. things break
<mandel> :(
<gatox> crap
<mandel> gatox, yeah... I'm getting lots of knowledge out of this project :)
<gatox> mandel, i know..... if i search for windows and  python on google..... you are the guy!! jejejeje
<mandel> gatox, shhh don't tell anyone :P
<mandel> gatox, so what was the issue you had?
<gatox> mandel, na..... i'm fighting trying to make a link to a folder...... the way that it's now, don't allow unicode targets, and the one that i'm trying to use that it's kind of more low level don't have the Folder constants, and hardcoding the constants is not working... soo... now i'm going to take a look to pywin if that could be implemented there.... or go with ctypes (that it's kind of more difficult and annoying)
<mandel> gatox, which are the constants?
<mandel> gatox, and can  see the funtion you are using, for curiosity mainly :)
<gatox> yep..... let me give you a paste
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/769935/
<gatox> mandel, according the api, changing "shell.CLSID_ShellLink"  for "shell.CLSID_FolderShortcut" should work... but, shell.CLSID_FolderShortcut is not defined..... and if i put the constant value, directly there, doesn't work
<mandel> gatox, what error do you get?
<gatox> mandel, the constant value i take it from here: http://www.capo-nord.org/soci/xmav/articolo.php?id=20070614
<mandel> gatox, may I see the code qhen you add the constant?
<gatox> mandel, i have tested this, and its creating the link, but it's a file link, not a foldeer link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769940/
<gatox> mandel, i'm reading this doc: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa969393.aspx Using Shell Links section
<gatox> To create a folder shortcut using the CreateLink sample function, call CoCreateInstance using CLSID_FolderShortcut, instead of CLSID_ShellLink (CLSID_FolderShortcut supports IShellLink)
<gatox> mandel, the other thing is to use IShellLinkW.... but again, it's not implemented
<mandel> gatox, why do you say it is creating a file link?
<gatox> mandel, if a try to open that link is not resolved and try to find a file
<mandel> gatox, hm.. let me 5 mins to play a little with it :)
<mandel> I'm waiting for natty to install de build-deps of control panel :)
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i'll be looking to pywin code..... if there is any hope to avoid ctypes :P
<gatox> mandel, crap...... the create_shortcut method in pywin is doing exactly the same
<gatox> EXACTLY!
<gatox> why i didn't start looking at that!!??  jeje
<gatox> sooo..... pywin is having the same problem as me
<mandel> gatox, an the issue is unicode related
<gatox> mandel, of course!!! jejejee you are talking to me
<gatox> jejje
<mandel> gatox, let me take a small look
<gatox> AHHHHHHH WAITTTTTTTTTT
<gatox> ¬¬ it's not having problems to create folder shortcuts just the way it is...... it's having problem to find the setPath argument
<gatox> that happens to test everything in a really weird unicode environment
<mandel> gatox, tell me you do have the folder..
<gatox> yes yes...... but if i try with another folder with a path that doesn't contain unicode chars, it works fine...... but if the argument in setPath contains unicode chars, there is the problem
<mandel> gatox, I've got it working
<mandel> gatox, let me paste you what i did :P
<gatox> mandel, with unicode?
<gatox> mandel, don't play with my feelings
<gatox> jejejee
<mandel> gatox, paste.ubuntu.com/769957
<mandel> gatox, you can see that there I'm using unicode in the program location, right?
<mandel> (I needed to use that name because I have a 'decent' username)
<mandel> gatox, the problem you have is that the shell in windows does not use unicode but mbcs, so probably when reading the target path it was going, wtf!? I don't understand utf8!!!
<mandel> gatox, while python is smart and does the right way when doing an open(unicode) the pywin32 does not and you have to be explicit
<gatox> mandel, not working for me
<gatox> i'm the corner case of the programming world!
<gatox> jjje
<mandel> gatox, ok, can you change the script adding the username in the path to let me check in mine?
<gatox> mandel, test with this: 雄鳥お人好し ñandú
<mandel> gatox, also, open the shortcut, and look at the target property, where does it point?
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, morning
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias!
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: do either of you have a clean windows 7 vm?
<gatox> ralsina, nop.... i'm going to install one.... it seems that it's needed :P
<ralsina> because the broken release works just fine on XP, seems to me :-(
<ralsina> gatox: please
<gatox> mandel, nowhere
<gatox> just blank
<mandel> gatox, so it getting confused by the encoding and ignoring it, lovely windows :)
<mandel> ralsina, I do have a clean windows for testing :)
<mandel> ralsina, let me finish helping gatox and I'll move to you
<mandel> :)
<gatox> mandel, ñ and ú.... not much problem....... but: 雄鳥お人好し   frak windows
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<gatox> mandel, i think that if we could use IShellLinkW maybe would be easier
<mandel> gatox, I don't think that method exists..
<gatox> not method, interface
<gatox> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb774950(VS.85).aspx
<gatox> mandel, and i have the constant value: "{000214F9-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
<gatox> but it saays that there is not an interface registered that supports that id
<gatox> iid
<gatox> mmmmmm but it's accepting the id for IShellLinksA
<gatox> "{000214EE-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
<nessita> good morning!
<gatox> ahhhh this constants are for windowsXP, they probably change... and that's way the old ones are still valid maybe
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<gatox> nessita, morning
<gatox> mandel, i'll try to obtain the new IID
<mandel> gatox, the problem is that you have to be super careful with that, the reason to prefer pywin32 is exactly that..
<gatox> mandel, yes, i know......
<gatox> but....... it's not working :S
<gatox> mandel, i just want to know if it works, and then i'll look for a nice way to obtain that value
<mandel> gatox, it is certainly possible to use it, especially because windows explorer can :)
<gatox> yep
<ralsina> morning nessita
<gatox> nessita, hi
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on what mandel said, those constants are evil
<gatox> ralsina, yep.... i know that part
<nessita> gatox: two hellos? wow, I feel special :-)
<gatox> but...... pywin is not working just the way it is.... and using ctypes will be the same....... and with some more confusing code
<ralsina> gatox: you can instantiate IShellLink using pythoncom
<ralsina> gatox: http://timgolden.me.uk/python/win32_how_do_i/create-a-shortcut.html
<nessita> hola mandel, ralsina
<gatox> nessita, jejeje in this moment i just don't know what i say :P
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias :)
<mandel> gatox, http://www.codeproject.com/KB/shell/create_shortcut.aspx
<gatox> ralsina, yes, that what i'm doing..... but i need IID_IShellLinkW which is not there
 * gatox looking.....
<mandel> gatox, this is the trick: MultiByteToWideChar
<ralsina> gatox: it's there in windows 7
<gatox> mandel, wowwwwww :O
<gatox> ralsina, not following....
<ralsina> gatox: well, if I print shell.IID_IShellLink it's there :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes it is..... but not in pywin i mean
<gatox> ralsina, yesss...... that one is there, i mean IShellLinkW
<ralsina> gatox: unless you mean you can't instantiate it (sorry I missed the first part of the cnversation)
<ralsina> gatox: it's there too
<ralsina> gatox: and it's the same value
<ralsina> gatox: Wait, not the same value
<gatox> yep..... but it's not recognized as an interface with that iid
<ralsina> IID('{00214F9-0000-C000-000000000046}')
<ralsina> ACK
<gatox> i'll try mandel suggestion about MultiByteToWideChar
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> gatox, try that code using ctypes, if it work, find out how to that with unicode on python and see if you have luck with the pywin32 calls
<mandel> if, not, do use ctypes and let me know so that we test the code in an x64 windows machine
 * mandel would like guest additions for kvm virtual machines...
<mandel> gatox, to run the test for control panel with qt is ./run-tests -qt right?
<mandel> nessita, did you have a ppa with the qtreactor that I can use for N?
<gatox> mandel, yep
<nessita> mandel: yes, is there in the email I sent to u1discuss. The .deb is also there (subject qt4reactor).
 * mandel looks
<mandel> nessita, got it!
<nessita> mandel: yey!
<mandel> nessita, I'm suurprised I did a build-dep ubuntuone-control-panel and it did no complain about qt4reactor missing, is that a known issue?
<nessita> mandel: we're not packaging anything related qt yet
<mandel> nessita, ok :)
<nessita> so, strictily speaking is not an issue :-P
<mandel> nessita, and.. one more thing, do you have bugs for me, otherwise I'll work on proxy :)
<nessita> the issue would be: "no qt packages"
<mandel> a more general one :)
<nessita> mandel: work on proxy please! I will re-review the system folder branch soon
<mandel> nessita, sweet, I'll move to that then, the other branch has also been updated :)
<nessita> mandel: when you have a moment, you could also fix this proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase/+merge/85019
<nessita> mandel: so we can have rodney re-reviewing today
<mandel> nessita, that is the proxy work I'm doing :)
<nessita> mandel: great!!!
<mandel> nessita, getting twisted to use the uath was giving me some headaches :(
<nessita> mandel: any reason to do this:
<nessita>         expected_result = []
<nessita>         expected_result.extend(self.dirs)
<nessita>         expected_result.extend(self.files)
<nessita> instead of:
<nessita>         expected_result = self.dirs + self.files
<nessita> ?
<mandel> nessita, no real reason, bad code from my side
<nessita> mandel: another question, any reason to prepend "native" to this method? native_is_system_path
<mandel> nessita, so that we know that the are no decorators in it
<mandel> I followed the naming convention we used in the other methods with no decorators
<nessita> ah, I see
<mandel> nessita, pushing a new revno with that stupid list operation fixed
<nessita> thanks
<mandel> revno 1169
<nessita> re branching
<mandel> alecu, is there a way to know why I'm getting a 400 error when using an HTTPClientFactory?
<alecu> mandel, surely there is
<mandel> alecu, can you point me to it?
<mandel> alecu, docs should be enough :)
<alecu> mandel, is the server a test twisted.web.server running in the same process?
<mandel> alecu, no.. is bloody squid the one that is giving me that :(
<mandel> alecu, te molesto post lunch
 * mandel lunch
<Yanch0>  guys anyone managing to fix the 'Calling Stale Broker' problem on a windows 7 client when trying to synch to ubuntu one ?
<mandel> nessita, ^
<gatox> brb!
<nessita> Yanch0: hi there, not ATM, but as far as I know it means syncdaemon has stopped working
<nessita> Yanch0: is this happening all the time?
<Yanch0> yes nessita rarely works ifne
<nessita> Yanch0: what's you windows locale and version?
<Yanch0> ver 6.1 build : 7601 - windows 7 x64 professional - en locale
<alecu> mandel, I found out how to do that, by digging into the twisted sourcecode. Here's how: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770054/
<nessita> alecu: any idea how to debug further the problem that Yanch0 is having?
<nessita> Yanch0: the "Calling Stale Broker" appears on the controlpanel?
<nessita> I mean, in the graphical UI
<Yanch0> yes nessita
<nessita> Yanch0: can you tell if that happens at a certain point, of after doing something specific? can you reproduce?
<alecu> looking
<Yanch0> File Sync starting ... then after minutes of nothing happening that error
<alecu> Yanch0, we should take a look at your logs, to see what's causing syncdaemon to die
<nessita> Yanch0: can you please monitor the memory consumption?
<Yanch0> cool alecu - how can i get u those?
<nessita> alecu: perhaps killed by the OS by mem usage? :-/
<alecu> Yanch0, let me find the right folder...
<nessita> alecu, Yanch0: C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\
<alecu> nessita, sounds reasonable, and that might be it if there's no other error
<nessita> alecu: right
<Yanch0> ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe *32 is currently @ 26 cpu and 400 mb
<nessita> Yanch0: can you monitor if the mem usage grows, and see the value when the process is killed/terminated?
<Yanch0> ok nessita will keep an eye on that .. in the mean time which logs u need?
<Yanch0> going to 530mb
<alecu> Yanch0, and whenever you get that message it means that the control panel is not connecting to syncdaemon anymore. You should try killing the control panel process and running it again.
<Yanch0> alecu, thats what im doing now after i asked the qs again - to try to reproduce
<alecu> Yanch0, useful logs would be the syncdaemon logs just before the problem started (you can check that by looking at the date&time inside the files)
<nessita> Yanch0: everything under C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\
<nessita> (I need to run a quick errand, brb in 15 minutes)
<alecu> or just everything, right :-)
<Yanch0> we're at 1gb memory
<Yanch0> (documents folder is 34mb all in all)
<gatox> back
<Yanch0> 2gb memory - out of 8 total
<Yanch0> stuck at 1949620K memory for a bit .. cpu sticking to 25 /26
 * nessita is back
<nessita> Yanch0: let us know if the syncdaemon process dissapears (gets killed)
<Yanch0> nessita, still alive, but stuck to 1960276
<nessita> mandel: branch approved, IRL tested the listdir function and works as expected
<nessita> Yanch0: is controlpanel failing, if you open it?
<Yanch0> no nessita .. top right still says starting
<Yanch0> i now just clicked on settings .. and pam
<nessita> Yanch0: pam == stale broker error?
<Yanch0> eror appeared  - ram 1960 364
<Yanch0> yep
<Yanch0> ---------------------------
<Yanch0> Ubuntu One experienced an error
<Yanch0> ---------------------------
<Yanch0> Sorry, an error has occurred and Ubuntu One needs to close.
<Yanch0> ---------------------------
<Yanch0> Close   Hide Details...
<Yanch0> ---------------------------
<nessita> Yanch0: is the syncdaemon process still running?
<Yanch0> sorry for multi line paste!!
<Yanch0> yes still running
<nessita> but seems is not responding...
<nessita> alecu: any ideas?
<Yanch0> in taskmgr still running ( 1960 500) ram
<Yanch0> and top right still says it's starting
<nessita> Yanch0: if you close and re-open the UI, same error?
<alecu> nessita, no idea either :-(
<Yanch0> ok i closed the ui .. syncdaemon still alive
<Yanch0> different error now
<Yanch0> attribute error , "nonetype object has no attributed 'get_root_dir'
<nessita> Yanch0: and is the syncdaemon process still "alive"?
<Yanch0> same if i click Settings
<Yanch0> yes still cpu 26 and same ram as before 32mb more
<nessita> Yanch0: let's stry this. Please kill syncdaemon, and close everything related to U1
<nessita> Yanch0: then, move the current logs to another folder, so they don't get rotated. Once that's done please re-open the controlpanel and in the Folders tab (the first one shown), unclick the Documents folder
<nessita> Yanch0: I'm guessing you're suffering from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/883926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Breaks on system directories My Music, My Videos dirs in ~\Documents folder on Win7 (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 55)" [Critical,In progress]
<nessita> alecu: in that bug, syncdaemon never finished Local Rescan, it keeps cycling and cycling over the system folder, so that's why Yanch0 may be seeing "File sync starting" all the time
<Yanch0> unchecked documents
<nessita> Yanch0: ok, let me know how that goes, if file sync progress, then we have more info :-)
<Yanch0> click settings get that error again
<nessita> Yanch0: can you kill everything and re-open? and confirm the Documents folder is not selected to be synch
<Yanch0> ok will do
<nessita> Yanch0: thanks for helping debug!
<alecu> nessita, oh, I see. I remember the discussion regarding this bug at the sprint
<Yanch0> file sync in progress
<Yanch0> and syncing ubuntu one (empty folder)
<nessita> alecu: we're working on 2 fixes: on windows, ignore system folders, on linux, avoid LR cycling for ever (have a limit)
<nessita> Yanch0: then, despite this not being good news for you, you're suffering from the bug linked above. We're working on fixing this, as we speak
<Yanch0> great :)
<nessita> Yanch0: wanna click on "affects me too", in the bug? (at the top)
<Yanch0> funny thing is that i cant sync other folders except the documents
<nessita> Yanch0: yes, that's because the DOcuments folder have system folders in it
<nessita> Yanch0: which are making a given stage of syncdaemon startup fail, and retry indefinitely
<nessita> Yanch0: that's why it never progresses after the "File sync starting" stage
<Yanch0> gotcha .. same issue as this guy with cpu usage
<Yanch0> where is the affects me ?
<nessita> Yanch0: in the bug report, at the top left corner
<nessita> This bug affects 6 persons. Does this bug affect you?
<nessita> Yanch0: so, a immediate workaround would be to move the things you want to be synched to another folder and choose that to be synched
<Yanch0> i wanted also to sycn d:\projects
<nessita> Yanch0: and that worked?
<Yanch0> but i can only choose a folder inside c:\users\matthew pulis directory and not overlapping with existing folder
<nessita> Yanch0: ah, yes, sorry, I misread the path you pasted before
<nessita> Yanch0: only things in inside your profile path
<Yanch0> pity
<nessita> Yanch0: master bug for that last thing is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/854143
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854143 in ubuntuone-client "Can't sync symbolic links, or folders outside my profile (home folder). (affects: 6) (dups: 4) (heat: 38)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nessita> Yanch0: you can also click affects me to to that bug :-/
<Yanch0> waiting the confirmation code
<Yanch0> yes i tried to act funy and create a symbolic link to d:\projects
<Yanch0> but received complaints too
<Yanch0> anything u want me to submit ?
<Yanch0> as in logs
<nessita> Yanch0: no need, thanks. The first issue is already diagnosed, and the second one involves a redesign of current syncdaemon and sadly it will not happen before the next ubuntu release
<nessita> Yanch0: but thanks, a lot, for helping debugging this
<Yanch0> wish u luck on debugging this .. seems a pain
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita, super, thx alot!
<Yanch0> nessita, im gonna idle here - feel free to ping if u want more debugfs
<nessita> Yanch0: great, thanks :-) let me know if you run into another issue
<nessita> alecu: I'm loving the webclient sso branch :-)
<mandel> gatox, alecu, care to take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-system-folders/+merge/84848
<nessita> alecu: looks very clean and understandable, in particular the tests
<gatox> mandel, no......
<gatox> :P
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, te odio!
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> nessita, thanks for the compliment :-)
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> che, y ralsina?
<gatox> niiiiii idea
<mandel> nessita, he was here a while back
<mandel> me
<mandel> maybe a network issues?
<nessita> alecu: stdp?
<alecu> me
<nessita> dobey: welcome back! standup?
<dobey> no :)
<gatox> cylon
<dobey> lol
<alecu> hehehehe
<nessita> dobey: let's play a game, where you can't say no :-D
<nessita> gatox: go
<gatox> me go?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Worked on make link.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on make link and hope to finish it
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: reviews, started with bug #834730 (is getting interesting)
<nessita> TODO: more reviews, more on bug #834730, 1-1 with ralsina when he comes back
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<mandel> DONE: Fixed MPS for ignored-system-paths and autoupdate-looping-call. Looked at my ProxyWebClient code to firxt the proxy testcase branch to use twisted webclient and not urrlib2
<mandel> TODO: more on the ProxyWebClient work (nearly got it).
<mandel> BLOCKED: no but got to ask some stupid questions to alecu about twisted :)
<mandel> alecu, please!
<alecu> DONE: many fixes for merge proposals, more webclient for proxy
<alecu> TODO: finish some internal branches so they can be reviewed tomorrow
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: today we are celebrating amelia's birthday with her friends at the pelotero, so I'll be out a bit earlier than usual
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: sprint, swap days
<dobey> λ TODO: get twisted patch upstream, help nessita with qtreactor packages
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<gatox> mandel, +1
<gatox> branch
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<alecu> mandel, "<alecu> mandel, I found out how to do that, by digging into the twisted sourcecode. Here's how: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770054/"
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<nessita> dobey: we have a problematic bug on precise, regarding a glib flag
<nessita> dobey: I've assigned the bug to you, I would guess is not difficult to solve
<alecu> guys, tomorrow's my EOY, so make sure you point me at all reviews I should be doing
<dobey> flag? no. typo
<alecu> mandel, gatox ^
<gatox> alecu, ack
<dobey> it's because precise has the new glib which just aborts
<nessita> mandel: ^ make sure alecu re-reviews the autoupdate branch
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok. Can you fix? :-)
<mandel> alecu, so, I have another stupid question, when I do deferred.errback(error.Error) it get converted in a Failure with an error.error in it, is that the correct way to do it, or is there a way to re throw the error.Error
<mandel> nessita, ack
<nessita> dobey: when you have a moment, please
<gatox> alecu, nothing from me
<mandel> alecu, ack :)
<dobey> yes
<alecu> mandel, can you point me at a bit of code?
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<mandel> alecu, sure let me push it so that we are talking about the same :)
<alecu> mandel, yes, it's the right thing for exceptions to be wrapped in a Failure when they are sent thru errbacks
<alecu> mandel, but I'm not sure what you mean by "re-throw"
<mandel> alecu, let me push it :)
<nessita> ok, eom!
<alecu> ralsina, go!
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, canonicaladmin, worked on debugging windows brokenness (rye found it!)
<ralsina> TODO: build a working windows release
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> ok, lunch for me!! go back in a while...
<nessita> ralsina: todo bien? we had the 1-1 at 11:30
<ralsina> sorry about not being here, but windows rebooted :-)
<dobey> MS has had the same TODO for 20 years ;)
<ralsina> dobey: ha!
<ralsina> nessita: the reboot was not exactly smooth ;-)
<mandel> alecu, can you pull from lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase and look at line 92 of ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/tests/test_squid.py
<nessita> ralsina: the reboot took 35 minutes? :-/
<nessita> ralsina: what happened?
<mandel> I guess that probably updates..
<ralsina> nessita: yes. Windows needed to reconfigure stuf because of an update. Took 38 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: oh my god...
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<mandel> nessita, yeah, I usually avoid updated til EOD, otherwise you waist soooooo much time :(
<nessita> right
<alecu> mandel, you probably mean this file, right? ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/tests/test_squid_testcase.py
<mandel> alecu, sorry, yes..
<ralsina> mandel: me too, but ubuntuone's uninstaller asked me to reboot and I clicked without thinking :-(
<alecu> mandel, ok, looking at line 92... you are trying to re-throw the failure, right?
<mandel> alecu, so there i get an error.Error then I check if it is 407, if not I want to pass it to the deferred_result
<mandel> alecu, exactly, is that the correct way to do it?
<dobey> whoot. new RAM is "out for delivery"
<dobey> i wonder how fast pbuilder would be, if i ran it all in ram
<mandel> dobey, bohh I though you bought a new pet :(
 * mandel imagines the cylon riding a ram
<mandel> dobey, this one to be precise: http://the-tech-guy.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/ram-merino.jpg
<alecu> mandel, well, _process_auth_error is already an errback handler (from factory.deferred in _get_auth_page), right?
<nessita> alecu: tiny needs fixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client/+merge/85135, with that I'll approve
<mandel> alecu, yes it is
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: bug #904300
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904300 in ubuntuone-client "Don't start syncdaemon on windows vista or later if running with escalated privileges (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904300
<alecu> mandel, so, what happens when factory.deferred throws an error that is not a error.Error?
<alecu> mandel, say, a connection error
<mandel> alecu, exactly, I want to be able to pass it to the deferred_result, and there is where my test fails
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure I like passing the deferred_result between _get_auth_page and _process_auth_error
<mandel> ralsina, nessita that looks like a feature that we are missing on windows yet have on linux, do not run as root (unless you really really want to)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, the check should be made crossplatform
<mandel> alecu, the issue there is that I want to be able to do the retry so that in the second round I send the base auth
<mandel> alecu, so, returning the original deferred does no good, right?
<nessita> ralsina: but how can we make that check? there are some "regular" users that are also admin
<nessita> ralsina: and we want to let those users running syncdaemon, no?
<ralsina> nessita: you have to check for privilege elevation
<ralsina> nessita: admin users don't start processes as admin, normally
<nessita> ah, I see
<ralsina> being admin on windows is more like being in sudoers than being root
<nessita> ralsina: well, FYI, in trunk/ubuntuone/platform/windows/os_helper.py, there is:
<nessita> def is_root():
<nessita>     """Return if the user is running as root."""
<nessita>     # TODO: Do check if we are running as admin
<nessita>     return False
<ralsina> well, that's the mising bit :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so if we just implement that, the rest is solved
<ralsina> exxxxxactly
<nessita> ralsina: I'll add that to the report
<ralsina> cool, thx
<mandel> herb, at least we did forsee the issue :)
<ralsina> Or we can switch that False to True and problem solved forever ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, no no no, that would not work, it wont let any user run sd
<nessita> ralsina: another FYI, the "official" windows tag is "u1-windows"
<ralsina> nessita: I know, sorry, my mistake
<ralsina> mandel: I know. Solves *all* windows bugs ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, well we get back to the first bug, it does not work on windows :P
<ralsina> mandel: so, only one bug? progress!
<mandel> managers...
<ralsina> metrics!
<mandel> alecu, so, is there a common pattern to follow in this cases?
<dobey> bah, trying to find a picture of something in the original battlestar series, is really hard to do now on google
<dobey> "oh hi, here are more pictures of tricia helfler"
<alecu> where!
<alecu> mandel, I'm trying to figure out the pattern for this
<alecu> mandel, anyway, I don't like the deferred_result being passed back and forth, and I don't like the .called being checked each time.
<mandel> alecu, sweet thx! I've been thinking about it and I always get a fail in the assert because I get a failure and not an error
<mandel> alecu, true, I don't think is needed to be checked, is just for safety
<alecu> mandel, I think that this could be much simpler if we used the deferred chaining in a different way.
<mandel> alecu, and return the original deferred? the problem is the second request by the second HTTPClientFactory
<alecu> nessita, just pushed the fix to https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client/+merge/85135
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> mandel, yup, I think returning the original deferred would be the right thing, and chaining the callbacks so the result is passed through
<mandel> alecu, I'll also be looking down that path..
<alecu> mandel, I think 1) _get_auth_page should be returning the factory.deferred, 2) _process_success is not needed
<alecu> 3) the retrying should happen in an errback on that deferred
<mandel> alecu, that was just used to return the other deferred, if you remove it, it goes awaya
<alecu> mandel, right. And the main problem with the current code is that if there's an error other than error.Error, then deferred_result.errback never gets called.
<mandel> exactly
<alecu> mandel, and it's very verbose too :-)
<mandel> well,m I dont mind it being verbose, I'm more worried about the error :)
<ralsina> IN YOUR FACE, UAC!
<ralsina> mandel, rye, elopio: I think I solved everything :-)
<mandel> ralsina, no, I'm still single and not rich :(
<nessita> alecu: bug A for you on webclient branch!
<ralsina> mandel: file a bug!
<ralsina> mandel:  ;-)
<alecu> \o/
<ralsina> mandel: I found a way to start an unelevated process from an elevated process
<dobey> don't file a bug; you might assign it to someone
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/convert-typo/+merge/85688
<ralsina> mandel, gatox, nessita: I have a hack, but the "real" solution for starting unescalated processes is probably something like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/57119/
<ralsina> mandel, gatox, nessita: and that's a real pain
<alecu> sounds hurtful
<mandel> ralsina, and you plan to do that with pywin32 , ctypes or c?
<ralsina> mandel: good question
<gatox> or Go?
<gatox> :P
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: probably ctypes + patience!
<ralsina> The current hack I prposed for testing uses an external DLL to do the trick
<ralsina> here's the hack: http://www.codeproject.com/KB/vista-security/RunNonElevated.aspx
<mandel> ralsina, what about the legal issues?
<ralsina> mandel: it's under MIT license
<mandel> and, if we are doing that, we might as well compile a module in python rather than adding the dll
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> mandel: I have to start a non-elevated process from InstallBuilder
<ralsina> if we do it in python, it has to be added to -installer so it "de-elevates" itself and respawn
<mandel> ouch
<ralsina> mandel: thus my "that's a real pain" comment
<mandel> ralsina, is there a way to tell squid I'm debugging and that I want to see the auth header he got?
<ralsina> mandel: not that I know of
<ralsina> mandel: if you are using firefox, you can check using firebug
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> muchas gracias
<mandel> ralsina, I'm using twisted
<ralsina> mandel: no idea then
<ralsina> mandel: but why are you using twisted as client? I thought the choices were libsoup and qtnetwork?
<mandel> ralsina, I was preciously using urllib2 for the tests for the squid testcase but I was required to use twisted instead
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ok, I need to go a say happy birthday to the little brother, bbl
<dobey> make sure you pay disney for the rights to sing the song
<dobey> lunch time; bbiab
<dobey> brb, new RAM :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> that didn't work out so well
<dobey> i just put another 6GB in, and linux thinks i only have 3.2
<dobey> :-/
<alecu> an early EOD for me today
<alecu> bye all!
<rye> gatox, btw, the issue with home dir was me, i failed to update the bzr tree
<rye> dobey, 32bit system?
<gatox> alecu, bye
<gatox> rye, fiuuuuuuuuu :P
<rye> f
<dobey> rye: yes
<rye> gatox, i know, i know... but then i found why sd was hanging so it makes me good again.
<gatox> dobey, you can update the kernel to recognize the whole memory
<gatox> rye, good! :D
<rye> gatox, pae?
<dobey> gatox: not if it doesn't boot :)
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh that's a problem :P
 * rye never used pae kernels, either simple i386 or x86_64
<gatox> rye, pae?
<gatox> ahhhhh
<rye> physical address extension
<gatox> rye, once i updated to a server kernel
<dobey> and i can't install the amd64 kernel on oneiric
<gatox> but i start using 64bits
<rye> gatox, once loooong ago i spent a week recompiling the whole slackware for 64 bit cpu. It was fun.
<rye> will never do again.
<gatox> jejeje
<rye> ZOMG battery weights almost as the rest of the netbook
<gatox> dobey, cof cof clean install cof cof
<dobey> yeah no
<gatox> rye, well..... i'm still trying to get my new laptop to work properly
<rye> it turns out it is not that much ZOMG
<gatox> damn nvidia
<dobey> i don't want a 64 bit userspace
<rye> gatox, nouveau?
<rye> dobey, why? RAM usage?
<dobey> ram, proprietary software, no need for it
<gatox> rye, i've try nouveau..... but no..... i think that  maybe the intel driver is missing.... this laptop uses both.....
<gatox> it's weird
<rye> i guess i don't have any proprietary software except for nvidia driver... and some bits for tax office running under wine
<gatox> it's working..... but i can not use the vga or hdmi properly..... i'm fighting with xorg.conf
<gatox> among other things
<dobey> rye: flash
<dobey> rye: the plug-ins are the real pain
<rye> dobey, works using magic on my machine (nspluginwrapper, as I read your description above)
<rye> well, at the moment it does not work using magic because i uninstalled it
<dobey> nspluginwrapper isn't magic. it's insanity
<dobey> i will not install that thing
<rye> thankfully, neither of my banks uses flash for anything but banners. One uses Java for certificate check and signing though
<rye> and youtube... if it is not popular and not available in webm, then I am not waching it or use minitube
<rye> ralsina, when you tweeted about lighting up the battery, did you meen it looks like it is broken?
<ralsina> rye: 6 hours to charge means it's broken
<rye> ralsina, it is nearly completely depleted
<ralsina> rye: unless it's like 8800maH or something
<rye> ralsina, 7000mAh
<ralsina> rye: then maybe it's ok :-)
<rye> therefore it is called ZOMG-cell battery.
<rye> gatox, yeeeah, i still want to grab my friend's laptop to see how it does this internal/discrete gpu magic
<cjohnston> lisettte: ping
<gatox> rye, i've to tested...... with a really powerfull game :P
<gatox> test it
<dobey> heck, solaris got this right 8 years ago; why can't linux? :-/
<rye> dobey, define:this
<dobey> rye: 64 bit kernel with 32 bit userspace
<rye> dobey, well, i had this when i started converting the slackware... it is definitely possible
<dobey> yes i know it's possible
<dobey> actually, i think we did do it on suse way back when, but all of my own machines were 32 bit then, so didn't really matter
<dobey> and firefox didn't constantly eat all my ram, either
<gatox> EOD for  me!! see you guys tomorrow..... or later if i can't resist and get back to fight with the f$%#ing make link issue :P
<dobey> make link issue?
<dobey> lint i presume
<gatox> link
<gatox> create folder links with really weird unicode paths is not working
<dobey> oh
<gatox> yep.....
<dobey> not make as in /usr/bin/make
<gatox> not, make as: mklink :P
<JanC> dobey: you can already install many 32-bit packages on a 64-bit Ubuntu system right now
<dobey> JanC: yes; but i *only* want the kernel to be 64 bit
<dobey> and you can't do that.
<dobey> at least, not easily
<JanC> dobey: I guess once all packages are modified to support multiarch, that should be doable
<JanC> I'm not sure if they are far enough to start a 32-bit desktop system though
<JanC> 32-bit userspace desktop
<JanC> partly depends on Debian too, I guess
<dobey> you don't need anyting special to start the 32 bit userspace
<dobey> of course, if the pae kernel worked, i would be fine with that too
<dobey> but alas
<JanC> dobey: I think that at least libc needs to be different?
<JanC> also, some applications can use 64-bit support too
<dobey> libc doesn't need to be different afaik; lest something in the kernel requires the 64bit libc to be installed
<dobey> i guess i might need it for the nvidia driver to work or something
<dobey> but i don't much care about that; as long as it works
<dobey> all applications "can use" 64 bit, so long as they are compiled for it, yes
<dobey> but for 99.9999999999999999999% of them, it's totally useless
<JanC> by "can use" I mean it's useful for them
<JanC> things like video/image editing in some cases
<dobey> in what cases?
<JanC> 64-bit is much faster for many such tasks (actually, amd64 can be much faster than ia32--this is not true for all architectures)
<dobey> they would benefit more from developers not being afraid of threads
<ralsina> dobey: most developers *should* be afraid of threads.
<JanC> I am afraid of developers who aren't afraid of threads ;)
<dobey> ralsina: most developers shouldn't be writing code :)
<ralsina> dobey: just like they should be afraid of lightning and big rocks on hills ;-)
<dobey> i love how CPU manufacturers started adding more cores, and developers stopped writing multithreaded code
<dobey> more CPUs you can't use!
<JanC> dobey: that's because suddenly their multithreaded code broke down with more than one core...  ;)
<dobey> anyway, when i get 10 million dollars to make a movie, i'll buy a million dollar SGI to edit it on
 * JanC thinks about the infamous ralink drivers for example...
<ralsina> dobey: just in case question: if I delete this branch, that pisses you off, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique_snowflake
<dobey> deleting branches is annoying, yes
<dobey> but whatever
<ralsina> with many cores comes great deadlocks
<ralsina> dobey: so, want me to delete the merge proposal first instead? Just want to do it right
<dobey> if your threaded code breaks on 2 cores, it probably breaks on 1
<ralsina> dobey: well... it breaks faster!
<dobey> ralsina: if you're going to delete it, then just delete it; deleting the proposal first makes more work
<ralsina> dobey: if there is something better instead of deleting it, since it's useless now, I am all ears
<JanC> dobey: 1 core can never run 2 threads at the same time, so there certainly is code that only breaks on multi-core systems...
<dobey> ralsina: not really
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then sorry dude!
<dobey> JanC: breaks and breaks in an obvious way aren't the same thing; it was still broken on the single core, even if it wasn't obvious
<ralsina> can I get reviews forthis one of these days? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/quote_autostart
<dobey> one of these days maybe
<ralsina> dobey: ok, no rush ;-)
<dobey> looks ok to me. i won't even try to pretend that windows would be sane about that
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, so quoting doesn t hurt. I expect.
<dobey> well, now that lp let me, +1 from m
<dobey> me
<ralsina> thanks dobey!
<dobey> ugh contacts picker
 * nessita -> eod
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> bye nessita!
<nessita> ralsina: have a nice holiday!
 * nessita -> run to pilates
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<dobey> why did gtktable have to get deprecated
<dobey> grubmle
<dobey> i think i'll just add a -Wno-error= to ubuntuone-client-gnome for now at least
<mfisch> Is there a way to set U1 to sync files who's name that start with a # sign?  like my bip logs?
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-12-15
<karni> Night!
<JamesTait> Oh, um, good morning all. :)
<mandel> late morning everyone!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how are the shortcuts coming?
<gatox> mandel, not coming yet :P...... i've tried several things, and the problem persist in setPath.... i'll keep testing somee things now
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me know if I can give you a hand
<gatox> yep, thanks
<mandel> gatox, for what is worth, I'm also stuck, P has a diff squid version :(
<gatox> mandel, it seems that this isn't a really successful week :P
<mandel> gatox, yes hehehe
<mandel> gatox, It happens I suppose :P
<gatox> mandel, ok.... i'm going to have a quick breakfast before links destroy my brain and i'll be back :P
<mandel> gatox, sure, enjoy your salad ;)
<gatox> ¬¬
<gatox> jeje
<rye> gatox, do you have UK keyboard too? :)
<rye> hm, weird, looks like sso is timeouting
<rye> mandel, the installer ralsina posted last, does it contain some magic branch for already existing accounts?
<mandel> rye, it does contain some magic branch for new accounts AFAIK
<rye> weird, can't login with existing one
<rye> aaand i have 4 syncdaemons
<mandel> rye, that should not be happening...
<mandel> jesus christ.. we need to sort out this bloody mess in the installer generation and stop using bloody personal branches
 * mandel not happy
<rye> we definitely need to check upgrade procedure from 2.0.2 to 2.0.3 - does not seem to be working for me
<mandel> rye, what do you mean?
<rye> mandel, syncdaemons hang for me
<mandel> rye, bu what do you mean reagarding the upgrade procedure, the auth-update, the installer, the code...?
<rye> mandel, but i was previously testing a broken build, so need to re-test with clean state
<rye> mandel, install 2.0.2, check that it it working. install 2.0.3 - check that it is working
<mandel> rye, well, the installer steps on everything, so it should not be an issue.. but I'm not sure atm
<gatox> rye, uk keyboard?? nop...
<rye> ¬
<mandel> gatox, I need to do some errands I'll be back in 30 mins or so
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, by the way, I  HATE squid
 * mandel is not talking about the naimal
<gatox> i hate links api :P
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox
<alecu> momaitei nessita, maiteipa gatox, mba'éichapa everybody!
<nessita> alecu: remind me this, please you're off already? :-)
<gatox> WHAT??!! :S
<alecu> nessita, I'm EOY in 8 hours
<nessita> alecu: AWESOME. You need something from me?
<alecu> nessita, probably some reviews, but in some hours.
<nessita> gatox: how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, difficult...... i'm trying a lot of things, now i have a bunch of code written using ctypes but some data types are failing... i'm trying to get that working... but the problem is always in SetPath
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<nessita> hola mandel
<nessita> gatox: setPath where? I don't have the code fresh in my head
<mandel> alecu, I though you had holidays?
<alecu> mandel, starting tomorrow, yes
<mandel> alecu, ah.. ok, then, I'm working on the proxy tests and it turns out that when I moved to P I noticed that squid3 is isntalled, I'm trying to get that working although I'm getting some stupid errors related to the ocnfig :(
<gatox> the SetPath method from IShellLinks in Windows API..... that method is fraking the encoding of the string
<alecu> mandel, oh, sad.
<mandel> alecu, yeah, is a PITA, but I hope to get it running and then get back to the webclietn code, I'm correctly using the deferred from the first factory and I just have a small issue with the 407 that I hope to fix
<mandel> alecu, actually, I just managed to get the tests working with squid3 :)
<alecu> mandel, probably we'd need two config.in files and we'd use each as appropiate, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is what I did, first try to find squid, if not try squid3 else fail, and according to the squid version load the correct squid.config.in the rest is the same
<gatox> nessita, (i don't know if you get this message): the SetPath method from IShellLinks in Windows API..... that method is fraking the encoding of the string
<alecu> mandel, cool
<nessita> gatox: fraking as in breaking?
<gatox> nessita, as in changing the encoding to anything else, so the path points to nowhere..... so i'm trying to figure it out how to use some API that allows me to set that path in proper unicode
<mandel> nessita, a very geeky use of a word from battle start galactica fraking == fucking
<mandel> nessita, maybe more polite that the real word, but if you know the meaning is as rude ;)
<nessita> gatox: ok, if by today after lunch you have not reach any solution, let's talk alternatives
<gatox> nessita, ok
 * mandel has improve, getting a 405 :)
<mandel> ok, I'm off to lunch
<mandel> alecu, as sson as I'm back I think I have sorted the webclietn issue, I just need to ask you soemthing I don't understand about the callback chain
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> alecu, http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/12/15/qt-4-8-0-released/
<mandel> alecu, Multithreaded HTTP
<mandel> I guess it will take longer for pyqt, but is nice to know, now I really go for lunch :)
<dobey> so looks like bzr is not working at the moment :(
<nessita> dobey: oh yes?
<dobey> it's working again now
<dobey> sigh, lucid.
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, so, my question is the following, if I return a deferred in a callback, what does it happed? do I have to add errbacks and callbacks to that deferred so that they get added to the execution?
<mandel> or is it done atumatically?
<alecu> mandel, if you return a deferred from the callback, then the callback chain will not proceed until the deferred is fired.
<alecu> mandel, and it will proceed with the next callback or the next errback in the chain, depending on the result of the deferred.
<alecu> mandel, it's what you would usually like, so it looks automatic
<gatox> mandel, nessita, holly crap!!! i did it..... but....... i think you are not going to like it :P
<gatox> in just one line of code :P
<nessita> gatox: os.system?
<mandel> gatox, show it!
<nessita> :-D
<gatox> nessita, jejej nop
<gatox> print QFile.link(location, 'c:\\Temp\\link1.lnk')
<gatox> Qt handles unicode really well
<gatox> soooooooo..... i thought that this could work......
<gatox> and it work...... the problem...... is that it needs Qt :P
<mandel> no no no no
<nessita> gatox: we can't add Qt to syncdaemon :-/
<mandel> sorry :(
<gatox> crap.....
<nessita> gatox: can you check what that implementation does?
<nessita> gatox: is open source :-)
<gatox> yep......
<mandel> nessita, alecu, gatox, dobey, mumble?
<mandel> or not..
<nessita> mandel: ralsina is not here, so let's do the daily standup?
<mandel> nessita, sure no
<mandel> problem :P
<mandel> but I have to write my notes..
<nessita> ralsina is on holiday (FYI)
<dobey> he is?
<dobey> well what a bother
 * alecu is in a middle of a refactoring, so a standup sounds much better :-)
<nessita> dobey: he is, today and tomorrow
<nessita> me
<dobey> ah
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> dobey: say me please?
<dobey> meh
<nessita> DONE: more reviews, more on bug #834730, 1-1 with ralsina
<nessita> TODO: more on bug #834730
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<mandel> DONE: Work mor ein the bloody proxy support with base auth and twisted webclient. Implemented the solution using the deferreds correctly after talking with alecu yet I'm getting a 407 with the second request with the correct Auth Header.. I need to look at the Squid logs. Also added support for squid3 in the tests since is found in P.
<mandel> TODO: Look at that bloody 407 issue. Talk with alecu on how to progress the few days I work before holidays.
<mandel> BLOCKED: well, looking at squid logs :(
<mandel> cylon, I mean dobye,please :)
<mandel> dobey, ups :)
<gatox> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: worked on internal branches
<alecu> TODO: EOYing
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: year
<alecu> I mean...
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Tested a lot of possibilities for the make link windows api
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on make link.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Nonk
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: proposed gireactor upstream, qt4reactor in nightlies
<dobey> λ TODO: fixes in gireactor for twisted review, discuss trunk vs stable, release planning
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> dobey: I think it would be best if the trunk vs stable talk is made when ralsina is here...
<dobey> nessita: so monday?
<nessita> dobey: yes :-)
<nessita> dobey: leaving the details aside, can we schedule release from stable-3-0?
<dobey> yes, we need to set up all the milestones and make a release plan for the whole cycle
<dobey> we also need to get the windows fixes backported, and get ralsina to release from the correct places
 * mandel is going to kill himself for being this stupid!
<nessita> dobey: despite I agree, that sounds like a lot (but yes, I repeat I agree :-))
<mandel> dobey, +1 from release from the correct places, is a PITA to know what the hell is going on in the client when I have to merge the branches from private places :(
<dobey> mandel: i mean releasing from stable-2-0 branches for 2.0.x releases, vs from trunk, but yes, that too :)
<dobey> and i just had a very bad phone call
<nessita> dobey: ?
<dobey> GM made some poor design choices about routing the brake lines on their trucks, and I get to pay for it
 * gatox lunch time!
<mandel> alecu, dobey I have updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase/+merge/85019 can you please take a look, it know uses webclient to perform the request as well as it adds support for squid3
<mandel> nessita, FYI ^
<alecu> mandel, will do
<alecu> mandel, please remember to review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client/+merge/85135
<mandel> alecu, on it right now
<dobey> mandel: i'll look at it again after lunch
<mandel> dobey, cool thx
<nessita> gatox_lunch, mandel, alecu: there is a not minor issue with this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account/+merge/83055 (made by gatox, approved by you)
<mandel> nessita, this needs a +1 from you :)
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> gatox_lunch, mandel, alecu: the API of not_validated_cb was changed, and that will break the GTK dialog
<mandel> nessita, he, I get red when someone talks to me and your last message sounded like a thread :)
<nessita> so, before, it was sending app_name and email, and now it sends app_name and a dict
<mandel> s/thread/threat I don't know what my brain is doing..
<mandel> nessita, ok, was that landed?
<alecu> ooh!
<alecu> mandel, it looks like it was landed, yes.
<nessita> mandel: yeap
<alecu> mandel, it says "merged"
<mandel> alecu, slow internet here :(
<nessita> alecu, mandel: just FYI, since I will fix it now. But let's remember that SSO must work on both frontends (for future releases)
<nessita> gatox_lunch: you too please ^
<nessita> so API changes are not trivial to add, we need to also change both implementations
<mandel> nessita, certainly!!! one question about this, is there a doc page for such API? just so that next time I take a look before hand
<mandel> or after hand :)
<alecu> mandel, or with both hands!
<nessita> lol
<mandel> alecu, no soy un fanfarron ;)
<nessita> mandel: yes, the API is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient
 * mandel bookmarks
<mandel> alecu, question about https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client/+merge/85135 why don't we use the funny thing we had realted to the timestamp, the one we used to get the time from the server etc..
<mandel> alecu, or is that not longer a problem?
<alecu> mandel, it's a TODO for the proxy web client
<alecu> mandel, there's a # TODO around the MP
<mandel> alecu, ok
<gatox_lunch> nessita, ack!
<mandel> alecu, there is some code duplication in the request method when you are building headers, do you recon you can share that between the clients?
<alecu> mandel, I recon, yes. Perhaps we can add it as a new bug and I'll fix that in the upcoming branch that fixes some TODOs
<mandel> alecu, sure, do you want me to create the bug?
<dobey> ok, off to get lunch; bbiab
<alecu> mandel, sure, and assign it to me, with the u1-proxy label, please.
<mandel> alecu, one stupid thing, we are suppose to remove oue names out of the headers in the files.. (not that I care to be honest)
<mandel> alecu, also, headers["Authorization"] = "Basic " + auth with squid I was failing because the headers name is 'Proxy-Authorization' and not Authorization, can you confirm that?
<alecu> mandel, "Proxy-Authorization" is for proxies, yes. And afaik, "Authorization" is for webservers.
<alecu> mandel, they could be combined if using an authenticated proxy to reach an authenticated server.
<alecu> mandel, is that what you are asking?
<mandel> alecu, so in line 725 of the diff, which one are you using?
<mandel> proxy or not proxy?
<alecu> mandel, 706	+    """A simple web client that does not support proxies, yet."""
<alecu> mandel, it's just basic auth for servers.
<mandel> alecu, ok, just making super sure about that :)
<alecu> mandel, and yes, line 345 is a copypasta, I'm removing it.
<alecu> mandel, pushed revno 825
<mandel> alecu, why is  from gi.repository import Soup, SoupGNOME inside the __init__?
<mandel> alecu, in 188 and 191 would it be better to use the http constants?
<alecu> mandel, constants: yes, I can probably use the constants from httplib in the stdlib, since those would be available all the time.
<alecu> mandel, re: import inside __init__: it's breaking right now on Oneiric if I don't do it that way, because there are issues with GI
<alecu> mandel, if I do it that way I can run it on oneiric, and I can test it on natty where GI works.
<mandel> alecu, ok, we might as well write the reason so that no one touches it :)
<alecu> mandel, ok, I'll add a comment.
<mandel> alecu, I say it mainly because I know that someone in the future will wonder why is there (I thinking of the manuel of the future :) )
<gatox> mandel, the qt magic is here: hres = psl->SetPath((wchar_t *)fileName(AbsoluteName).replace(QLatin1Char('/'), QLatin1Char('\\')).utf16());
<mandel> alecu, ragarding the oauth headers, do we really want to step on them if they have been passed from the extra_headers parameters?
<mandel> gatox, so you need it to be a multibyt and ensure that it has no /, right?
<gatox> mandel, the / i think that is only for qt uses....
<mandel> gatox, well, if you have \\?\ it will break with / :P
<alecu> mandel, I'm not really sure about that point...
<alecu> mandel, what's your opinion? should we step on those headers, or not?
<alecu> mandel, my idea was that we should move all oauth signing into this module
<alecu> mandel, so it should be the only module responsible for that.
 * alecu will do a little pause, to grab some food.
<mandel> alecu, well.. if that is the plan, I think it makes sense, otherwise I can easily imaing people trying to pass the headers
<mandel> alecu, besides that comment the code looks perfectly ok to me
<mandel> alecu, I approved the branch and added a buf regardint the code resuse, also added a comment about the constants :)
<mandel> nessita, alecu, gatox is EOD for me, tom I'm just working in my morning and I have holidays 'til tuesday, then I have 2 more days and xmas :)
<mandel> dobey, ^ forgot about you sorry ;)
<nessita> mandel: two more days, that would be mon and tues?
<mandel> nessita, no, that will be tues and wend, I updated my calendar so that you have all the updated info :)
<mandel> nessita, is it missing?
<nessita> mandel: haven't check today, let me see
<mandel> nessita, please let me know so that I update it accordingly :)
<nessita> mandel: tomorrow looks like you work all day, at least in the calendar?
<gatox> mandel, ok!
<mandel> nessita, let me update that, I just check and Canonical Admin has it
<mandel> nessita, sorted, everything should be uptodate :)
<nessita> mandel: looking...
<dobey> you spaniards and your weird holidays
<nessita> mandel: oh, so I will not see you tomorrow (you finish before I start)
<nessita> mandel: ok, thanks for updating the calendar
<mandel> nessita, I'll pop in to say hello :)
<nessita> heh
<mandel> ok, then have all a great weekend, alecu have an awesome xmas and if you ski do not fall too often :)
<nessita> mandel: no worries, I think that tomorrow I'm starting later than usual since I need to run some errands
<nessita> mandel: so, have a great holidays!
<dobey> he'll be all hopped up on gin 'n juice, too
<mandel> nessita, oh, well, I'll see you before xmas, right?
<nessita> mandel: yeap
<nessita> mandel: next week I work MOn, Tue and Wed
<mandel> nessita, ok, then now happy holidays for you 'til then heheh :)
 * mandel goes to walk the dog, adios!
<joshuahoover> nessita: can you tell me how we start the tests for u1-client? (trying to get the details in for our projects/packages here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEngineering/12.04/UpstreamDevelopment/ProjectTracking)
<dobey> ugh; python-defaults on maverick is old
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm, i have no idea what that page means exactly
<nessita> joshuahoover: once you have your env setup, you need to export this env variable:
<joshuahoover> dobey: i think that was the point ;)
<nessita> set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR=C:\Temp (or any temp dir, but always in the C: drive)
<nessita> joshuahoover: and then just run run-tests.bat
<joshuahoover> nessita: and on ubuntu?
<dobey> nessita: i don't think that page is about windows :)
<joshuahoover> :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: are we going to list all our projects on that page?
<dobey> nessita: qt4reactor is in nightlies now btw; it failed to build on maverick and lucid, but that's an easy fix
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah...here's what i'm thinking, tell me what i'm missing: libu1, python-configglue, u1-client, u1-control-panel, ubuntu-sso-client, u1-storage-protocol
<dobey> a lot
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: oohooo! when did you do that? :-)
<nessita> joshuahoover: sorry, I thought windows because I'm damaged :-D
<joshuahoover> nessita: np :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: on ubuntu, ./autogen.sh && make check
<dobey> joshuahoover: in alpha order, they will be (at least): banshee-ubuntuone, configglue, dirspec, libubuntuone, rhythmbox-ubuntuone, ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-client, ubuntuone-client-gnome, ubuntuone-dev-tools, ubuntuone-installer, ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<joshuahoover> nessita: cool, thanks
<joshuahoover> dobey: thanks
<dobey> joshuahoover: i'm not sure we need to be on that page though
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'm told we do need to be...i'll plug stuff in and that'll be that...make the platform team's day (or not)
<dobey> well, i don't want to create race conditions between platform and us :)
<dobey> nessita: this morning
<nessita> dobey: great, point me to the branch, so I can take a peek :-)
<nessita> lunchtime now!
<dobey> nessita: no branch
<dobey> nessita: do you know how one runs tests in the qtreactor source?
<nessita> dobey: good question! I think there are no tests?
<dobey> so it would seem; i guess we need to add it to the twisted test suite somehow
<dobey> brb, gotta test something in unity
<gatox> brb..... going to get some food for the brain
<dobey> hrmm, i am not feeling so great right now; stupid sinuses :(
<dobey> ok, where was i
<dobey> ah, need to fix something in -gnome
<alecu> en lp:ubuntuone-client/stable-1-4 hay una clase "ubuntuone.api.restclient.RestClient" que usa urllib2 para hablar con las webapis de one.ubuntu.com
<alecu> doh, wrong window.
<dobey> no hablo
<dobey> nessita: what is your schedule like?
<nessita> dobey: I'm working on refactoring the windows IPC in SSO, so we can have a unified API from both OS so we can run SSO QT on linux as well
<nessita> dobey: whatchaneed?
<dobey> nessita: would like to make a milestone/release schedule
<nessita> dobey: I would like to do that. You were planning mumble/email/other?
<dobey> irc is fine with me; we can do mumble if it's necessary
<dobey> should we have joshuahoover involved also?
<nessita> dobey: yes, and ideally ralsina, no?
<dobey> not sure if he needs to be
<nessita> dobey: do you have some proposal in your "head" already? or were planning to start from scratch brainstorming?
<dobey> nessita: i think we can decide on a release schedule without him, no?
<nessita> dobey: we can propose a schedule, I think he needs to approve it
<dobey> nessita: mostly from scratch. looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<dobey> in my head, i'd really like to release every other tuesday, starting next tuesday :)
<nessita> dobey: just to be sure I understand the same as you, every other means one week yes, the next one no?
<dobey> right; release every 2 weeks
<nessita> dobey: I really like that idea, releasing every two weeks. So, we should have in the stable-3-0 the changes we want to release by Monday EOD, right?
<nessita> (the Monday before the release, not every Mon)
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well, ideally friday; and ideally we test it all on monday :)
<nessita> dobey: can you please repeat when you're leaving for xmas holidays?
<dobey> 26th
<dobey> and return on jan 3
<nessita> dobey: ok, so ideally we would start with releases this Tue, no?
 * nessita opens canonical calendar
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: ok, let s add the release days to the calendar, so we (at least I) can have reminders
<nessita> dobey: event added, tuesdays every two week, you, ralsina and me added
<nessita> adding joshua as well
<dobey> nessita: well, i want to add all the milestones for them to launchpad :)
<nessita> dobey: which sounds perfect
<dobey> and you are happy with every 2 weeks?
<nessita> dobey: yes, I am. I think is great
<dobey> joshuahoover: ^^ you?
<nessita> dobey: I just confirmed and on Feb we just have one on Feb, 14th, so looks in time for the FF
<nessita> (if we stick to every 2 weeks starting next Tue)
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes, every 2 weeks is good as long as we stick to it (and don't extend beyond that)
<dobey> well, 2 in feb
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean?
<dobey> nessita: we might want to move the second one in feb up 1 week, to align with beta freeze
<dobey> nessita: feb 28 would be the second one in feb, but that is during week of beta freeze
<nessita> dobey: so, we should have 2 week-releases without an non-release week, you say
<dobey> nessita: i think we should try to align with the ubuntu schedule where possible; with the current 2 week plan, up until beta1 freeze, we are ok. but at that point, the current 2 week schedule kind of breaks
<dobey> but maybe at that point we probably can either release more, or less, often, as needed
<dobey> since we should remain stable
<nessita> dobey: stable on stable, yes :-)
<dobey> but i'd like to have scheduled release points up until final freeze
<dobey> and on april 10, we release 3.0.0
<nessita> dobey: so, with the current just-built schedule, we should just tweak the release for Feb 28th, ideally moving to the week before
<nessita> the rest looks ok
<nessita> dobey: do you concur?
<dobey> nessita: the same issue happens for beta2, if we don't move the releases following that up, as well
<dobey> because mar 27 is during beta2 freeze week (beta2 freeze is on mar 22)
<nessita> dobey: let me add the freezes to the calendar :-)
<nessita> otherwise is a mess going back and forth with the wiki page
<dobey> nessita: which calendar are you adding them to?
<nessita> dobey: online services
<dobey> gah, google multiple sign-in feature is totally broken
<nessita> dobey: it works surprisingly well for me
<dobey> and now it's not even loading the calendar correctly
<nessita> dobey: any idea what the "Beta UI" means in the wiki page? on March
<dobey> nessita: ah, you can ignore that column i think. it's what platform team should be working on/testing, afaik
<nessita> so we have no freezes during March
<dobey> well, just the freeze period for the beta2 release
<dobey> so there's the beta freeze, 1 week of testing, then the beta release
<nessita> dobey: where's the beta2 freeze?
<dobey> which is what screws up the scheduling
<dobey> mar 22
<nessita> ah, I now understand the wiki
<dobey> it just says BetaFreeze
<dobey> i hope my laptop doesn't break, after i install the amd64 kernel on it
<nessita> dobey: ok, I updated all the events, moving some accordingly
<nessita> dobey: we have string freeze the week before final freeze
<nessita> so we may need to release 2 weeks in a row there
 * alecu needs to run and fetch Amelia.
<alecu> I'll be back later to finish running some tests and EOYing
<nessita> dobey: you able to see the calendar now?
<dobey> well, we should probably have strings frozen by ui freeze; we shouldn't be changing them after that, unless there are typos or something, i would think
<dobey> let me try
<dobey> no, i don't see any new events in the online services calendar :(
<dobey> ah, of course, maybe it will help if i look at next week, instead of this one
<nessita> dobey: :-D
<nessita> dobey: I'm looking using the by-month view, works pretty well for this case
<dobey> yeah, that works better
<dobey> google breaking before confused me i guess :)
<dobey> i moved the one that was on mar 13, up 1 week to mar 6
<dobey> since i don't think we need one on 13 and 20 there, but 6 and 20 would be good
<dobey> and installing amd64 kernel didn't work out so well
<nessita> dobey: ok, the schedule looks fine
<dobey> ok, i'll set up some milestones
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<gatox> oops..... eod already.....
<gatox> nessita, i think that i almost have it....... i hope so :P
<nessita> gatox: WHOOOHOOOOO
<gatox> THINK was the key word!
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> gatox: let me know, tomorrow, how that goes. I may start a little later than usual
<nessita> gatox: I need to run some errands
<gatox> nessita, ok!!
<joshuahoover> nessita: is there a blueprint or any other way we're tracking the qt control panel work for p?
<nessita> joshuahoover: nopes... what can I provide to you that will fir your needs?
<nessita> fit*
<nessita> joshuahoover: we have some bug reports
<joshuahoover> nessita: need some way to know progress on that feature...proxy support too (though you're not working on that one)
<joshuahoover> nessita: are they tagged consistently? just need some way to track things
<nessita> joshuahoover: hum, I see. Can I think about this and getting back to you after the shutdown? or is it too late?
<joshuahoover> nessita: no, that's fine...do you have a bug # that you're working on currently (that'll suffice for now)
<nessita> joshuahoover: the 2 bugs I must have ready before doing anything else are: bug #834730 and bug #802525
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802525 in ubuntu-sso-client "Allow the ubuntu-sso-login service to run the Qt UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802525
<joshuahoover> nessita: cool, thanks
<nessita> joshuahoover: then I have some UI-related bugs
<joshuahoover> nessita: k, if i can get a way to track that work starting mid-next week, that will be most helpful :)
<dobey> nessita: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-gnome/stable-3-0 <- these are the milestones i created for the releases. any complaints aobut them?
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: 2 bugs are there, right?
<nessita> no complains on those, +1
<dobey> 2 bugs are where?
<nessita> for that milestone
<nessita> ah, no, sorry
<dobey> for the 2.99.0 milestone?
<nessita> I read the page wrongly (sorry, I'm doing something else)
<nessita> dobey: can I review that tomorrow, please?
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> sure
<nessita> so I don't say nonsense :-)
<dobey> nessita: how close to working on linux is the qt control panel?
<nessita> dobey: the control panel? is already working. SSO and the installer are the not-trivial port, which I'm working on
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> nessita: wondering if we're going to just have the gtk one on tuesday, or package the qt one as well
<nessita> dobey: I would love to see the QT packages, we can certainly give it a try (I haven't tried yet)
<nessita> dobey: but just for the controlpanel, of course
<nessita> ok, I'm eoding now
<nessita> see ya tomorrow crowd!
<dobey> buenas noches
<nessita> chau dobey
<nessita> alecu: have a great holiday!
<nessita> alecu: do you need to catch me up with anything?
<dobey> i think there is some issues with the test inheritance with alecu's stable-1-6 and stable-2-0 brnaches for u1client
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> but technically we need to get the new release into precise first, before we can get those fixes into the SRUs
<alecu> nessita, yes: I'm having some issues when trying to run tests on the lucid VM
<alecu> nessita, and they seem to be related to protobuf
<alecu> nessita, do you have any idea on that?
<nessita> alecu: nopes, as far as I recall.... I have no info on that
<nessita> dobey: would you have any input on that? ^
<dobey> i don't kow; i'd need to see the errors
<dobey> so lets see if this packaging attempt works
 * nessita needs to run
<dobey> alecu: what re the errors?
<alecu> dobey, AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'FileDescriptor'
<alecu> while trying to run u1-client tests on a freshly installed lucid
<dobey> oh
<dobey> that i do not know about
<dobey> running stable-1-2 tests on lucid?
<alecu> dobey, yes. That's the stable for lucid, right?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> odd
<dobey> alecu: can you pastebin the full trace?
<dobey> what versions of python-protobuf and python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol do you have installed?
<alecu> ii  python-protobuf    2.2.0a-0.1ubuntu1  Python bindings for protocol buffers
<alecu> ii  python-ubuntuone-s 1.2.0-0ubuntu1     Python library for Ubuntu One file storage and shari
<alecu> dobey, ^^
<dobey> hrmm, that should work
<alecu> dobey, as a workaround, I manually installed the lastest protobuf, and it worked.
<dobey> alecu: does fresh stable-1-2 branch also fail?
<alecu> manually, as in "make install" :P
<dobey> latest as in?
<alecu> protobuf-2.4.1.tar.bz2
<dobey> weird
<dobey> alright, i'm out. later all
<zacktu> I installed an OS update, and UO stopped syncing, so local files are more recent than cloud files.  How can I delete everything in the cloud and start syncing again?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-16
<karni> zacktu: if local files are more recent than cloud files, once U1 is turned on (working properly), it would not overwrite them. *if* you have changed files locally, and the files in the cloud were modified from elsewhere (like another computer B, while your computer A was disconnected), you would get a your_file.conflict file
<karni> zacktu: In practice, U1 should never overwrite your modified files.
<karni> zacktu: It would do a local rescan, and start uploading to Ubuntu One.
<karni> zacktu: try launching Ubuntu One control panel and see what's up with U1.
<zacktu> karni: U1 never resumed syncing.  If I right clock on a local file and select "start synchronizing with U1" nothing happens.  Perhaps it's the wording of an option, but it makes me think that U1 will overwrite from the repository.   I'm going to save a directory and then do an experiment.  Maybe then I'll feel confident and sync everything.  Thanks.  bye
<karni> duanedesign: ping
<karni> duanedesign: unping
<nhaines> karni: is Android 4.0 anything exciting for you?  :)
<karni> nhaines: O HELL YEAH? ;D ~
<karni> nhaines: howdy :))
<nhaines> Haha, hi!
<karni> nhaines: TBH I thought it'd look nicer. But the APIs and possibilities are sweeet :)
<nhaines> I'm just waiting for my T-Mobile G2 to get it (probably when I put Cyanogenmod on it).
<nhaines> Also my poor N1!
<karni> nhaines: uuu shweet! I doubt my Desire Z will get it any soon
<karni> nhaines: I'll probably get a galaxy nexus in January
<karni> nhaines: Although, TBH, I have become to like the physical keyboard for IRC purposes ;>
<nhaines> karni: yeah, my G2 is basically a Desire Z, I think.
<karni> I've taken a little holiday at work, and need to get round to my university stuff. How boooring is that..
<karni> nhaines: \o/
<nhaines> karni: And yeah, I won't buy another phone without a hard keyboard.  I love my N1 but trying to use the screen keyboard with connectbot just made me want to punch a kitten.
<karni> nhaines: http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/htc-desire-z-hero-september-15-2010-1284550160.jpg
<karni> nhaines: have you rooted it successfully?
<karni> nhaines: hahah, exactly!
<nhaines> karni: shiny!  Mine looks just like that but says T-Mobile and doesn't have SenseUI.  :)
<karni> nhaines: ah :)
<nhaines> I don't think I've rooted it, but it's not hard.
 * karni wishes he hadn't SenseUI as well
<karni> nhaines: I've tried, and TBH I couldn't. It just wouldn't give me the dang su.
<nhaines> Actually, I did root it to revert back to stock, so I could apply the official Gingerbread update.  I ended up on a leaked test update from T-Mobile/HTC and couldn't apply the final one I think.
<karni> nhaines: oh right! I think I would need to downgrade first :/
<karni> Which doesn't sound appealing.
<nhaines> I needed root to downgrade.  :)
<nhaines> It was simple.
<karni> nhaines: I envy phones with "easy root".
<karni> I think I'll give it another shot.
<karni> I could use root purely for development purposes. If I could load an ICS on it, wohoo \o/
<nhaines> haha \o/
<karni> nhaines: Are you running Ubuntu?
<nhaines> karni: yup!
<nhaines> karni: might have to think about upgrading to precise soon, but this secondary computer sort of became a work computer, hehe.
<karni> nhaines: I've tried Precise Pangolin 12.04 recently. Although I wans't a fan of Unity, and I'm still on 11.04, I've installed PP and.. I am greatly pleased :)
<nhaines> I actually like Unity most of the time.  :)  What's nice about PP?
<karni> I was just waiting for a little free time to make the switch :)
<karni> nhaines: I'll be honest with you. I don't know! Maybe that's the thing, maybe everything is working like it should, it looks great, and there's nothing to complain :)
<nhaines> Haha, well, that's fine... that's always a nice thing.
<karni> nhaines: I like that webcam and printers appeared in the top right menu, I'm aware software center is crashing (hey, it's alpha 1)
<karni> nhaines: But it somehow gave me better impression than 11.10
<nhaines> Oh, that already happens for 11.10, but not the crashing.  :)
<karni> hahah :D
<nhaines> Choosing Webcam just makes Software Center come up with the page for Cheese, haha.
<nhaines> I like the new web market for SC.
<nhaines> I mean at apps.ubuntu.com
<karni> nhaines: I've noticed I recently skip every second release. Perhaps because I wouldn't want to break my developer setup, and I'm just too cozy to jump on new versions.
<nhaines> Sure, that makes sense.  The laptop gets every crazy new release but my desktop stays cozy until RC or Beta 1 or 2ish.
<karni> nhaines: (ad Webcam) oh, hahah :D
<nhaines> In fact, I'm doing Ubuntu Hour in about 75 minutes, maybe I'll burn an Alpha 1 CD.  :)
<karni> nhaines: Ubuntu Hour :)?
<nhaines> karni: sure, do you know them?  http://www.nhaines.com/ubuntu/hour/
<karni> nhaines: I have 11.04 (on it now) and 12.04 installed on my laptop, which is my primary machine :)
 * karni looks
<nhaines> karni: it's a *terrible* picture of me but I'm on the left in the picture there, if you click on it.
<karni> nhaines: oh that's an awesome thing! the Ubuntu Hour
<karni> nhaines: not terrible at all! \o/
<karni> Talking about ubuntu over a sandwitch and tea sound like a nice thing to do.
<karni> I could reach out to a LoCo in Warsaw, I think we have one. Never had time, though :(
<nhaines> karni: haha, the picture is skewed somehow?  Everything's slanted on the edges and no one's sure how the waitress managed it, haha.
<nhaines> karni: this is a *much* better picture of me.  :) http://ubucon.org/scale/scale9x/sessions.html#answersNH
<nhaines> But yeah, Ubuntu hour is definitely designed to be low work.
<karni> nhaines: ha! both are good. I think I'm blind, seeing no skew at all ;D
<nhaines> haha, thanks!
<karni> nhaines: is Long Beach a city or just part of Los Angeles? LA is pretty huge (no wonder)
<nhaines> I'll take a new one soon like the ubucon.org one, where I have the new grey polo shirt.
<nhaines> Long Beach is a city, and just south of Los Angeles.
<karni> Right, sorry for my ignorance.
<nhaines> Nah, it's not ignorance. They're next to each other and LA is absolutely huge.
<karni> nhaines: I'll head to read a little more on Ant (yeah! still used by Android devs), and get some sleep. In the mean time, I wish you a great Ubuntu Hour! :)
<karni> nhaines: :)
<nhaines> karni: thanks!  Have fun and we'll talk another time (I know it's really late there!)
<nhaines> Don't stay up too late.  ;)
<karni> nhaines: Thanks :) Take care o/ !
<nhaines> \o_
<alecu> btw... EOY!
<alecu> bye all!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> hello gatox, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine..... fighting with ctypes....... ah i forgot to tell you..... for the next time we need to travel.... i'm going to buy a bag like yours.... i learn the lesson the hard way :P
<gatox> they stole me a kindle from the bag :(
<nessita> gatox: a kindle? oh no!
<nessita> gatox: perritos' kindle?
<gatox> nessita, yep.... i gave him mine (that it's new)
<nessita> gatox: qué mala pata :-(
<gatox> totalmente
<nessita> gatox: FYI, people in our airports scan thru X-ray the bags and know if there are electronics in it
<nessita> brb in 10 minutes
<gatox> ack
 * nessita is back
<duanedesign> morning all
<dobey> hey nessita
<nessita> hi dobey
<dobey> nessita: less crazy now for you? :)
<nessita> dobey: yes, indeed
<nessita> dobey: I took a look at the milestones, though I'm not sure what's the question. Is it the dates (which we already agreed) or the milestone names?
<dobey> nessita: are you ok with the version numbering i picked for the milestones?
<nessita> dobey: the idea is to have the same numbering in all projects, right?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> mostly; am unsure about devtools and dirspec right now, but i've set up these same milestones on most of the projects already
<nessita> dobey: yes, I like what you've done with the 99.5 vs 99.90
<nessita> dobey: are you setting up the same milestones in all projects? (a script may help, I have one you can adapt(
<nessita> __
<nessita> ))
<nessita> :-P
<dobey> yes i am
<nessita> dobey: you have my +1
<dobey> i thought about writing a script to do it, but figured it's just as fast to just do it
<nessita> dobey: I beg to differ, but since you're doing it this time, you are free to choose the method that works best for you
<dobey> well, it would be just as fast for me to do it by hand; as it would be for me to write a script, set up one project, and then run the script N times to copy to other projects (assuming script works on first try, which is not a common experience with my writing lp scripts) :)
<nessita> dobey: I have a base script you can adapt, but as you wish. Let me know if you want it.
<dobey> nessita: i have a base script i could adopt; it's in lptools. converts milestones with dates into an ical format file to import into a calendar :)
<nessita> nice
<dobey> but i'm almost done with setting up the milestones at this point anyway
<nessita> ack then
<elopio> nessita: why are you suggesting to use .format instead of % ?
<dobey> elopio: % is deprecated, .format() is the new new
<elopio> dobey: um, that's a good reason.
<dobey> nessita: also, you are using nightlies, yes?
<nessita> dobey: of course!
<nessita> elopio: and what dobey said :-)
<dobey> nessita: can you install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt, and remove ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk, and tell me what all is broken? :)
<nessita> a ver....
<nessita> dobey: you made them conflict?
<dobey> well, the launcher will be broken
<dobey> no
<nessita> do I need to remove the -gtk one?
<dobey> i don't see any good reason for them to conflict
<nessita> right
<nessita> dobey: so, why remove the -gtk one?
<dobey> but having both installed might hide some problems, if -qt actually depends on stuff in -gtk
<nessita> ah
<dobey> there are some images and such that i am not sure about, which are in the -gtk package
<nessita> dobey: the first error I see is that the ..gui.qt/ python package has more python packages in it, which are not in the ubuntu package
<nessita> dobey: so, right now, is failing with
<nessita>     from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt import main
<nessita> ImportError: cannot import name main
<nessita> because the main/ python package is not installed
<nessita> besides the main/ packages there are some others to install
<nessita> main and ui, specifically
<nessita> also tests, but I know we don't install those
<nessita> dobey: so, you should add main/ and ui/ in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/packaging-dailies/view/head:/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.install
<dobey> so setup.py is broken?
<nessita> dobey: .... no?
<nessita> o si? let me checl
<nessita> check*
<dobey> if they are under qt/ they should get pulled in already
<dobey> if they're not getting pulled in, then setup.py probably isn't installing them
<nessita> yes, setup.py is broken
<nessita> I wonder how roberto is installing this in windows if setup.py is broken
<ralsina> nessita: manually
<dobey> heh
<dobey> :(
<nessita> ralsina: hey there!
<ralsina> nessita: hello from vacationland! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: was there any issue that prevent you to fix setup.py?
<ralsina> nessita: it's one of those things where I did a workaround and forgot about
<nessita> (Otherwise I will propose a fix now)
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: I will propose a branch
<nessita> dobey: can you please file me a bug?
<ralsina> ok, I will be really gone for a few hours, will be back eventually to push the windows release a bit.
<ralsina> bbye
<dobey> nessita: bug #905354
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905354 in ubuntuone-control-panel "setup.py missing some packages for Qt (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905354
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> dobey: IRL tetsing instructions attached:  https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-setup-for-qt/+merge/86053
<nessita> me!
<nessita> gatox, dobey: stdup?
<gatox> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> DONE: reviews, more on bug #834730, catch up with gatox re: creating link on windows
<nessita> TODO: fix tests for bug #834730, bug #905354
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905354 in ubuntuone-control-panel "setup.py missing some packages for Qt (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905354
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Not very much.... keep fighting with ctypes... some access violation issues and stuff like that
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep doing that
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> until i fix my ctypes problems :P
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: some trunk vs stable discussion, release planning, packaged u1cp-qt
<dobey> λ TODO: hack day, fixes in gireactor for twisted review
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> finito
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> gah, lp is being really slow, or dumb
<dobey> i'll go with dumb
<dobey> nessita: approved
<nessita> thanks!
 * gatox lunch!
<Monk> Hello?
<Guest42191> I am after some help with a PC/XBox/Selling question...
<dobey> hi
<Guest42191> I am looking at purchasing an XBox Live code online (NOT MICROSOFT) and I was wondering how it works. When I pay for the code they say its automatically sent to your email, how do they do that?
<dobey> i think you're asking in the wrong place. this channel is for the Ubuntu One service, not general questions
<dobey> but that sounds like a scam
<Guest42191> Oh I don't even know what that means XP
<Guest42191> It's not because a friend of my runs it and I wanna know how he does it lol
<dobey> ask him then
<Guest42191> He wont tell me, I'll have to keep searching for an answer
<dobey> this channel is for https://one.ubuntu.com/ services
<dobey> well, that was different
<Chipaca> that use of "different" suddenly makes "think different" make sense
<dobey> lol
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> lunchtime!
<Doughy> I'm having a strage problem with U1. My files don't upload until a long time later, and after I have changed subsequent files.
<Doughy> Anyone know what the issue is?
<Doughy> For example, if I change a file, sometimes it won't upload for a long time. But then if I go change some other files, I get a notification in the upper right side of my screen saying the original file is now being uploaded.
<Doughy> I changed a file yesterday, and it never uploaded until just now.
<Doughy> Wow, this place is totally dead.
<Doughy> Kind of defeats the purpose of an IRC help channel.
<gatox> nessita, DID IT!!!!!!!!!
<nessita> gatox: GROSO
 * gatox start crying :P
<nessita> gatox: is the code too complicated?
<gatox> nessita, it depends.... if we can use a lib that i found that it's based on ctypes: no..... if we've to extract what we need from that lib...... it's a bunch of classes
<nessita> gatox: what's the lib?
<gatox> comtypes...... let me give you a link (it's something that used to be in python but then was removed, and someone created a independent lib to wrap com libs..... similar to pywin32, but at a more lower level)
<gatox> http://sourceforge.net/projects/comtypes/
<gatox> nessita, maybe using this we can even avoid some ctypes code that we already have
<nessita> gatox: you mean the code for rename, for example?
<nessita> gatox: do you know why it was moved away from python?
<gatox> nessita, nop.... i can research that if you want
<gatox> it used to be in ctypes.com
<nessita> gatox: I would like to know if the lib has security issues or something like that
<nessita> gatox: is weird that it was moved from python. So, that info may be interesting to make a decision on depending on it
<gatox> i think that it was removed because ctypes.com was old and was superseeded by comtypes and pywin32
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll look at that...... but the important thing, is that this is doable :P
<nessita> gatox: :-)
<nessita> gatox: congracs! I know you have worked very hard on this
<nessita> and I know how frustrating it can get
<gatox> nessita, thanks! :D
<gatox> with ctypes. I intend to release comtypes separately.
<gatox> Some time ago I removed ctypes.com from the CVS repository, so you
<gatox> should use comtypes for new code.
<nessita> gatox: hum?
<dobey> meh; can't have @property work right on module objects :(
<dobey> gatox, nessita: what all do we redefine, from os.path?
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure I understand the question
<gatox> mme neither....
<nessita> dobey: all the methods we redefine are listed in os_helper.py in u1client
<dobey> "more than 1" i guess
<nessita> dobey: yeah, more than 10 I'd say
<dobey> i was hoping it was just expanduser
<dobey> do either of you have any idea how to have a property on a module object?
<nessita> dobey: hum... what do you need to achieve that you want that?
<dobey> trying to keep API compat with xdg.BaseDirectory, the tiny bit that i hopefully can, to make switching less of a chore
<dobey> but just doing @property on def xdg_cache_home() for example, results in a property object, if i don't just call it as xdg_cache_home() but just use xdg_cache_home to reference it
<nessita> dobey: i could not follow :-/
<nessita> sorry
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/772521/
<dobey> nessita: ^^ this behavior is what i am seeing
 * nessita looks
<dobey> maybe i am an idiot and doing something wrong; or maybe @property just can't be used this way
<nessita> dobey: I would have expect to use property inside a class, but let me read a bit about that
<nessita> dobey: from http://docs.python.org/library/functions.html#property, "Return a property attribute for new-style classes (classes that derive from object)."
<nessita> dobey: I don't think property is meant to be used for module-level defs
<dobey> :(
<nessita> dobey: if I recall correctly, in python 3 modules will be objects as well
<nessita> so you would be able to do that then
<dobey> well that doesn't help me now :)
<dobey> unless you want to make all of u1 require python3
<nessita> dobey: LETS
<nessita> :-D
<dobey> heh
<dobey> barry would love us anyway
<dobey> everyone else would hate us
<nessita> dobey: who cares about hate?
<dobey> haters
<dobey> they collect it
<dobey> nessita: any ideas how to get the same behavior in python2?
<nessita> dobey: I'm sure we can work something around, I'm not completely I understand the ultimate goal. So, you want to have a new module foo.py where xdg_cache_home can be used as a value, but you want to implement it as a method?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: giving you a snippet in a few minutes
<dobey> i'm trying to write testable code for once ;)
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> if i can't do it that way, that's fine
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/772539/
<nessita> dobey: and you can easily unittest TheFoo class on one hand, and the module level xdg_foo on the other
<dobey> ah, yes; but don't need a class to do that
<nessita> dobey: right, but is cleaner
<nessita> dobey: specially if you come from a language where *everything* is class
<nessita> :-)
 * nessita enjoyed her days working with Eiffel
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i don't think i will unneccessarily use objects :)
<dobey> i like how __all__ is basically useless, too
<nessita> dobey: is Friday, ranting is only allowed from Mon ro Thru :-P
<dobey> well i just called something that wasn't in __all__ from the test, and the test passed just fine :)
<dobey> and i think i see a bug in the windows impl in sso :-/
<nessita> dobey: what bug?
<dobey> it seems to put some of the xdg dirs in weird places
<gatox> eod see you on monday!
<dobey> man, python coverage is useless; the more tests i add, the lower the number is!
<dobey> whee
#ubuntuone 2011-12-17
<zacktu> here's the scenario: 1) directory X is synced w/ U1;2)  i backup my home directory; 3) i reinstall to upgrade to oneiric; 4) i restore my files from the backup; 5) i use the system a while, so there are new files; 6) i go to U1 and mark directory X to sync w/ local files 7) files that are new in directory X since the upgrade are not uploaded to U1;  8) as a test i modified a file that was...
<zacktu> ...already in the cloud, and it was synced with the cloud;  9) why won't U1 add my new files to the repository?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-18
<zacktu> How can I delete everything in my U1 repository and start syncing again?
<doritoDan_> Hi.
<doritoDan_> The Windows client is really, really, really bad.
<doritoDan_> >:(
<doritoDan_> It cannot handle special character encoding in folder names
<doritoDan_> Also, is there any way to remove paths from it?
<doritoDan_> It refuses to synch my folder and constantly crashes because I have an "ö" in my folder name.
<doritoDan_> But there doesn't seem to be a button for removing it?
<doritoDan_> I tried uninstalling/reinstalling it but the folder still remained on launch.
#ubuntuone 2012-12-10
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, folks! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, hello!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, so it turns out that fixing static cairo text for preview makes tooltips to go bananas..
<mandel> gatox, so I'm more or less ;)
<mandel> gatox, how are you doing?
<gatox> mandel, fine...... between waiting..... trying to write more tests.... and reading nux and unity code......
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i saw the comments in your branch :S
<mandel> gatox, great, I also updated the libunity branch and should be approved any time soon, they can clearly see I do python in that branch
<mandel> gatox, I started sung lambdas to write less code :P
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/libunity/libunity-add-music-payment/+merge/138214
<mandel> gatox, I think that using lambdas there looks a lot nicer than copy pasting the assets
<gatox> mandel, yap..... i saw it in ferrets
<gatox> i'm everywhere.... muejejeje
<mandel> gatox, lol
<mandel> gatox, static cairo text tooltip issues fixed..
<gatox> mandel, good!
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hola gatox
<karni> Morning guys o/
<ralsina> morning karni!
<karni> Hi ralsina :)
<mandel> karni, ralsina morning!
<karni> hi mandel o/
<mandel> ralsina, guess what, I'm now having to fix the launcher because it was misusing the static cairo text.. next time I'm not fixing a thing ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: also, gack
<mandel> ralsina, I already fixed it + tests, I just need to ask for reviews, a PITA but will be done
<mandel> ralsina, and that static cairo text thing is evil..
<ralsina> mandel: sigh how much time have you spend on that? 3 days?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, more or less that + a nux guy a little time
<mandel> ralsina, atm waiting for review so I'll start cleaning the review list
<dobey> whee
<ralsina> whee, dobey!
<ralsina> dobey: I assume you are either rolling down an isle in a supermarket cart, or tests have unbroken? ;-)
<dobey> neither
<ralsina> dobey: oh, well.
<dobey> i am awake and here though
<ralsina> dobey: that's always welcome :-)
<dobey> this weather sucks though. the temperature is alright, but could do without the cloud/rains
<dobey> and i am back down to 1 monitor for the time being :(
<gatox> not fun when the laptop just turn off
<ralsina> gatox: just like the beginning of BSG. Think about it.
<gatox> jejeje
 * ralsina turns off the toaster, just in case.
<mandel> que horror
<ralsina> mandel: ?
<mandel> ralsina, I broke unity...
<ralsina> mandel: sigh
<mandel> ralsina, badly, so I had to login, create a new folder to launch nautilus, navigate to /usr/bin and click the terminal to launch it, and I'm fixing it from there...
<mandel> ralsina, I'm amazed that I could do that hehe
<mandel> I need to reinstall will be back asap
<ralsina> mandel: fuuuu
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<dobey> mandel: Ctrl+Alt+F1, apt-get install unity=version-that-isn't-broken
<dobey> anywya, lunch :)
<karni> Is there a user-friendly utility to do disk clean-up? I'm running out of space on /, and I'd prefer avoiding making a fresh install.
<mandel> dobey, had to reinstall... very very annoying
<dobey> why?
<mandel> dobey, apt got confused with some of the packages from a stagining ppa an everything when bad from there
<chaselivingston> mmcc: proxy tunnel process is now using 440MB of RAM :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that's really weird. So you'll be happy to hear that it's unnecessary if you don't have a proxy and a recent patch doesn't start it up
<chaselivingston> mmcc: interesting, is there an update to the app i should install?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not yet
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok, looking forward to it :)
#ubuntuone 2012-12-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> hi
<gatox> mandel, hi..... i'm not feeling very well today (i couldn't sleep much last night neither)..... could you let ralsina know that i'm filing a sick day in canonical admin?? I'll go back to bed now... but i'll have my phone with me, so please tell ralsina to ping me if needed or there is any issue with the sick leave, ok??
<mandel> gatox, sure, take care
<mandel> gatox, and rest
<gatox> mandel, thanks..... see you
 * gatox crawl back to bed :P
<gatox> bye
<karni> Morning all!
<mandel> karni, morning!
<karni> Hi mandel o/
<alecu_> hello channel!
<karni> hi alecu_ o/
<ralsina> hola alecu! Beefling better?
<mandel> alecu_, hola, feeling better?
<mandel> ralsina, morning! gatox is down today feeling bad, he told me he filled the paper work in canonical admin
<mandel> ralsina, and that he has his phone with him in case you need to get in touch
<ralsina> mandel: thanks, saw it
<ralsina> mandel: developers are dropping like flies!
<mandel> pew pew pew pew
<mandel> that is a laser, in case you wonder
<alecu_> hola ralsina, mandel: a bit better. But I'm feeling a bit like crap still.
<mandel> ralsina, if I'm done with a task and it has landed in unity, should i move it to qa or to done?
<ralsina> mandel: good question
<ralsina> mandel: I would say done
<ralsina> mandel: we can do the QA when the feature is actually integration-testable
<mandel> ralsina, ok, great, will do that
<mandel> ralsina, specially when is the libunity branch
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<ralsina> mandel: we'll do the QA on the scope branch
<mandel> ack
<dobey> brb
<mmcc>  good morning folks!
<alecu_> morning, mike!
<karni> Hi mmcc o/
<mandel> mmcc, morning
<attj> Hi broke my U1 with this script http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+One+Dolphin+Plugin?content=152035 when i used KDE. After steam linux beta publish i changed back to unity and now my U1 gets file sync error. I tried to un+reinstall but didn't work :/
<karni> rye: joshuahoover: Maybe one of you could help ↑
<joshuahoover> attj: what error do you get?
<attj> now i reinstalled U1 and if i go to Devices, it gives me UnauthorizedError, u'Host requires authentication' u'Invalid acces token: x2mQFqzHMlzDvSsCqqkX'
<attj> And removing local device gives "AttributeError, QGroupBox' object has no attribute startswith"
<attj> Is there better way to debug this, what info could help you best?
<joshuahoover> attj: i think you'll want to try removing the u1 entry from your keyring and then try this faq: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/why-am-i-getting-an-the-authentication-failed-error-on-windows-225/ (ignore the url)
<joshuahoover> (windows, it's ubuntu :) )
<attj> :)
<attj> ok, i uninstalled U1 at ubuntu software center. how i remove from keyring?
<joshuahoover> attj: from the dash you'll want to search for "passwords" and click on the "passwords and keys" there, then right-click on the "ubuntu one" entry and select delete
<attj> there are two folders, Passwords: login and Passwords: default. No ubuntu one
<joshuahoover> attj: ok, then go ahead and install u1 again then follow the faq
<attj> wee, that works, thank you
<karni> Thanks joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> cool :)
<slank> something went wonky with one of my shared folders and I'd like to clear the --waiting queue. How can I do that?
<rye> slank: could you please tell what exactly? The client will attempt to synchronize the differences between the local and remote folder nevertheless
<slank> rye: an old version of a folder got synced somehow. I'd like to delete the folder on both machines, un-share it, and re-share it from the machine with the proper copy.
<slank> I've already done everything except re-share, but both machines have things in the queue to update the server.
<slank> (even though the folder is no longer shared)
<rye> slank: if share is removed already, then shutting down ubuntuone syncdaemon (u1sdtool --quit) and starting it again (u1sdtool --start) will clear the queue
<SpamapS> Hey, after termination from Canonical is it standard practice to cancel Ubuntu One access?
<SpamapS> Or is there just a problem with U1
<SpamapS> I'm unable to authenticate :-/
<chaselivingston> SpamapS: what email address is associated with your account?
<SpamapS> clint@fewbar.com
 * joshuahoover looks up SpamapS account
<chaselivingston> SpamapS: looks good on my end
<SpamapS> ok let me try again
<chaselivingston> SpamapS: where are you trying to authenticate?
<SpamapS> I'm getting "OpenID failed" and "Authentication cancelled"
<SpamapS> on one.ubuntu.com
<chaselivingston> SpamapS: on the website?
<chaselivingston> SpamapS: investigating...
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: i'm looking at this since chase had to leave
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: are you getting prompted for 2-factor auth?
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: no
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: I am not getting prompted for ubuntu SSO at all anymore actually
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: can you try logging out of login.ubuntu.com and then try to login to https://one.ubuntu.com and see if you get the same error
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: maybe clear your cookies too
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: I logged out and back in, no dice
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: ok, i made a change on this side, can you try again?
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: thanks that worked
<SpamapS> :)
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: cool
#ubuntuone 2012-12-12
<karni> g'night
<mandel> morning!
<JamesTait> Happy mic check day, folks! :-D
<mandel> JamesTait, ein?? I don't have a weekly meeting today ;)
<JamesTait> mandel, you should check your mic just in case. It's a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity! :)
<mandel> JamesTait, only because it is 12/12/12 and you will never see a date like that in your life time hehe
<JamesTait> That reminds me, I must get back to work on that time machine.... ;)
<ralsina> morning!
<ralsina> mandel: you will not ever see 11/12/12 either. That's the whole point of dates.
<mandel> ralsina, I was talking about having the same 3 days, and I could see 11/12/12 again if I decide to change to a diff calendar :)
<mandel> ralsina, I still need to be proven that the guy with beard in an arabic conuntry existed :P
<ralsina> mandel: you could also take a picture and look at it again tomorrow ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, buuuu terrible joke!
<ralsina> \o/
<ralsina> bostezo
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning feeling better?
<gatox> mandel, hi!..... yes, i was just really really tired it seems
<ralsina> good morning gatox
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> gatox: did you get a package?
<gatox> ralsina, which package?
<ralsina> I mailed you the kindle for Alini on friday
<ralsina> it should have arrived yesterday
<gatox> ralsina, nop...... nothing.....
<gatox> ralsina, and i was at home all the day
<ralsina> ok, maybe today
<karni> Hey folks, could one of review-folks review this for me please? https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-music/playlist-ux-and-sync/+merge/136731
<karni> Sadly, it's been waiting for a while, and I've got stuff coming :(
<karni> alecu: Maybe I could get your eyes on this one, please :)? ↑
<ralsina> karni: I got it
<karni> ralsina: Thank you, sir
<ralsina> I need to read some code to detox
<karni> :)
<czajkowski> evening
<czajkowski> this got posted to the UK loco list https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1089461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089461 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashes after startup" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> ralsina: dobey either of ye running Raring to test that bug?>
<ralsina> czajkowski: not me yet
<ralsina> czajkowski: mandel and gatox are in raring, right?
<gatox> ralsina, no yet
<dobey> no not yet
<czajkowski> ah thought we all had to be on R
<ralsina> czajkowski: it's true, we should
<dobey> that doesn't look like an ubuntuone issue
<czajkowski> dobey: thought it was the quickest way to ask :)
<dobey> i tried to upgrade my laptop to r one day, but the updater kept saying "no such distribution" or something
<ralsina> dobey: look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125621945/HookError_source_ubuntuone_control_panel.txt
<dobey> ralsina: i am, and that's why i said that just now :)
<czajkowski> dobey: LOL
<ralsina> there's no error report because it's using apport from py3?
<u01010> hi, can i use ubuntuone in fedora?
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, apport is on python3, so it can't load any modules from python2 of course
<ralsina> obviously
<ralsina> u01010: yes. We are not packaging, but some people have done it in the past.
<dobey> although that's just apport
<ralsina> czajkowski: can you get u1 logs?
<ralsina> czajkowski: or I'll just ask the user in the bug report
<dobey> i wonder if there's a bug against apport for that
<czajkowski> ralsina: the user is the best bet
<ralsina> czajkowski: ack, will do no
<ralsina> w
<dobey> nightlies is working fine here though
<u01010> hi, can i use ubuntuone in fedora?
<dobey> wonder why raring would be broken
<dobey> u01010: ralsina answered you already
<czajkowski> u01010: yes you can
<ralsina> dobey: I can't mark that bug private because it claims noone has authorization to see those :-)
<ralsina> dobey: care to exercise your launchpad magic wand?
<dobey> ralsina: it says the same thing for me
<ralsina> u01010: http://www.maxiberta.com.ar/blog/2012/03/02/my-ubuntuone-yum-repo-fedora
<ralsina> dobey: amazing
<u01010> I am using ubuntu in home and I have use fedora in my work
<u01010> I am using ubuntu in home and I have to use fedora in my work
<ralsina> dobey: I guess it's because it's just against the package?
<dobey> ralsina: we really on need the exceptions log though
<dobey> ralsina: probably
<dobey> ralsina: and the wrong one at that
<czajkowski> u01010: care to stop posting things twice :)
<u01010> tnx, I am using Xchat I am new here!
<ralsina> dobey: argh choose-affected-product 404s
<dobey> i already changed it
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<chaselivingston> u01010: welcome! the link ralsina shared with you should give you all the info you need to get started
<u01010> tnx a lot that will solve my problem!
#ubuntuone 2012-12-13
<JamesTai1> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<timmy> i have installed ubuntuone on archlinun and i am on kde desktop. i can easily upload files into the cloud space. but i don't know how i can publish the files from my desktop. because there is no context menu for ubuntuone in kde, how can i do this? i mean if there is any commandline option for that which can help me to publish my files from my desktop not through the website
<dobey> timmy: you can share files from ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<timmy> let me see
<timmy> dobey: well, that doesn't work, how can i do this through commandline?
<dobey> what do you mean it doesn't work? what version of ubuntuone-control-panel-qt are you using?
<dobey> you can use u1sdtool to control ubuntuone-syncdaemon on the command line
<timmy> it doesn't work because of some problems i don't know them, here i only see a dialog which says Getting informationd, please wait
<timmy> yeah, i know u1sdtool is used for that, i only want to know how i can publish the files through these scripts,kuz i probably want to provide a menu for that in kde
<dobey> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --with-icon will give a tray icon/menu that should work under kde
<dobey> u1sdtool --help lists the options it supports
<timmy> ah, now qt control panel works
<timmy> tnx :)
#ubuntuone 2012-12-14
<mungojerry> hi guys. the ubuntu one app on my android keeps loggin itself out and failing to upload photos automatically - any ideas?
<mungojerry> used to work continuously until a few month ago
<jgdx> mungojerry: is the app installed on external storage? https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/why-do-i-have-to-log-in-each-time-to-ubuntu-one-files-for-android/
<gatox> good morning!
<mungojerry> jgdx, yes it is :(
<mungojerry> no room on internal, thanks for the pointer though
<Chipaca> karni: is there any workaround for ^?
<Chipaca> i presume not, otherwise we would've updated the faq, but ... :)
<karni> mungojerry: sorry, there's no workaround. It has to be installed on internal to provide all features reliably.
 * karni is away, writing in super cold brrrr
<mungojerry> ok cheers, looking to find a way to increase the /data partition on my desire
<sepisoad> When I run ubuntu1 client I get this error: "Sorry, an error has occurred and Ubuntu One needs to close
<sepisoad> I get this error when I run ubuntu one client
<dobey> on windows?
<sepisoad> no ubuntu
<sepisoad> actually 13.04
<sepisoad> daily build
<sepisoad> and when I click on "Show details..." I see this text: "IPCError"
<dobey> do you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log? and what versions of ubuntuone packages?
<sepisoad> how can I check ubuntuone version?
<dobey> dpkg -l *ubuntuone* i guess
<sepisoad> i guess it's 4.1.0
<sepisoad> that's what i seen in terminal
<dobey> ubuntuone-client also?
<sepisoad> btw, the path you mention does not exist
<dobey> what about ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<sepisoad> actually it exist up to "~/.cache/ubuntuone/log"
<dobey> the directory is empty?
<sepisoad> has 2 log files
<sepisoad> controlpanel.log & credentials.log
<dobey> do either of those show what the error might be?
<sepisoad> let me check
<sepisoad> the first error line in "controlpanel.log" is see is like this:
<sepisoad> ubuntuone.controlpanel.qt.folders - ERROR - Error while invoking <bound method FoldersPanel.load of <ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.folders.FoldersPanel object at 0x9bbd344>> with args () and kwargs {}:
<sepisoad> the right after it i can see this:
<sepisoad> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sepisoad>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/__init__.py", line 196, in inner
<sepisoad>     res = yield f(*args, **kwargs)
#ubuntuone 2012-12-16
<naquad> hi
<naquad> what are available ways to access with Ubuntu One storage?
<naquad> i need something like rsync
<jgdx> naquad: can this page help you? https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/
<naquad> jgdx, those are apis, i really don't want to hack something own, i'm looking for some existing solution
<jgdx> okay, sorry, I know of nothing like that. But stick around, someone will.
<naquad> jgdx, thanks for trying anyway. seems that i'm not alone in this problem: lots of google links on similar questions
#ubuntuone 2013-12-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Anti-Corruption Day! :-D
<henkj> ubuntu one occasionally loses my keepass db file :(
#ubuntuone 2013-12-10
<Guest86827> Good morning all; happy Human Rights Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mountain Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Poinsettia Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday the 13th, and happy Violin Day!  :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-15
<randomcpp> hi all, why doesn't ubuntuone-client give any importance to upload max speed value I set? It keeps running at full speed (~50kb/s on my poor internet connection) thus making impossible doing other stuff, like browsing or connecting to irc
<randomcpp> even if I set a value of 10kb/s
<randomcpp> (whatever value I set)
#ubuntuone 2014-12-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Brownie Day! :-D
<dobey> pfft. the brownie is a lie
#ubuntuone 2014-12-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Anti-corruption Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Human Rights Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all, and happy birthday UNICEF! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Ugly Christmas Sweater Day! :-D
<jono> hey
<dobey> hi jono
<jono> hey dobey :-)
<dobey> what's up?
